# Recuperare ...



## MarcoP (21 Ottobre 2011)

Volevo porre una domanda alle persone che come me hanno subito un tradimento.
Siete riusciti a superare completamente il tradimento e avete ricostruito un rapporto soldio?

Quale suggerimento potete  dare a chi come me sta cercando di recuperare un rapporto dopo un evento del genere?  
Grazie per l'aiuto che vorrete fornirmi.


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Intendi solo per chi è sposato o in genere?


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Volevo porre una domanda alle persone che come me hanno subito un tradimento.
> Siete riusciti a superare completamente il tradimento e avete ricostruito un rapporto soldio?
> 
> Quale suggerimento potete  dare a chi come me sta cercando di recuperare un rapporto dopo un evento del genere?
> Grazie per l'aiuto che vorrete fornirmi.


Parlare, parlare, parlare, parlare, comunicare fino allo sfinimento.


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Intendi solo per chi è sposato o in genere?



Ha importanza una firma?


----------



## MarcoP (21 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Intendi solo per chi è sposato o in genere?


Intendevo principalmente porre queste domande a persone sposate come me.


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Io una volta passai sopra. Il giorno dopo era a fare p......i con un altro.
Poi c'è stato un dubbio ed ho troncato all'istante.
L'ultimo, con tutte le prove, mi veniva negato alla nausea. Poi è uscito. Ma dall'altra parte c'era troppa stronzaggine: non erano fatti miei.

Forse chi è sposato e ci sono altri interessi in gioco potrebbe pensare di ricostruire coin fatica. Ma per chi non lo è, è forse una benedizione, e giri alla larga subito che prima.


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Intendevo principalmente porre queste domande a persone sposate come me.


Ah, ok. Ho sparato lo stesso


----------



## MarcoP (21 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Parlare, parlare, parlare, parlare, comunicare fino allo sfinimento.


Tu sei riuscita a superare il tradimento?

Avete ricostruiro un rapporto forte?


----------



## Mari' (21 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Tu sei riuscita a superare il tradimento?
> 
> Avete ricostruiro un rapporto forte?


SI, direi meglio di prima.


----------



## Ultimo (21 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Volevo porre una domanda alle persone che come me hanno subito un tradimento.
> Siete riusciti a superare completamente il tradimento e avete ricostruito un rapporto soldio?
> 
> Quale suggerimento potete  dare a chi come me sta cercando di recuperare un rapporto dopo un evento del genere?
> Grazie per l'aiuto che vorrete fornirmi.


Dipende soltanto da te.
Io posso soltanto dirti che si può. 
Devi avere fiducia in te stesso, contare soltanto in te stesso, dare tutto te stesso, essere umili e non pensare mai che il torto sta soltanto da una parte e via discorrendo.
Un consiglio nell'immediato è questo, ogni volta che ti vengono in mente brutti pensieri che ti fanno stare male, volta pagina pensa ad altro, e dì a te stesso questo pensiero che mi fa stare male devo allontanarlo, devo pensare altro.
Con la moglie devi parlare e capire i motivi che vi hanno allontanato, e che hanno portato  lei a tradirti.


----------



## Zeeva (21 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI, direi meglio di prima.


E' una bellissima cosa, questa e sono felice per te, Marì.
 Io mi trovo invece ancora in quella situazione di dolore acuto, confusione, rabbia, sdegno... Non posso essere d'aiuto a Marco, purtroppo, perchè, sebbene non sposata, sono sulla sua stessa barca....


----------



## MarcoP (21 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Dipende soltanto da te.
> Io posso soltanto dirti che si può.
> Devi avere fiducia in te stesso, contare soltanto in te stesso, dare tutto te stesso, essere umili e non pensare mai che il torto sta soltanto da una parte e via discorrendo.
> Un consiglio nell'immediato è questo, ogni volta che ti vengono in mente brutti pensieri che ti fanno stare male, volta pagina pensa ad altro, e dì a te stesso questo pensiero che mi fa stare male devo allontanarlo, devo pensare altro.
> Con la moglie devi parlare e capire i motivi che vi hanno allontanato, e che hanno portato  lei a tradirti.


Grazie Claudio, 
sai anche se le cose con mia moglie vanno meglio, non ti nascondo che penso spesso al tradimento.... ed è veramente brutto.... ci soffro e ci sto male....
Quanto prima vorrei uscirne completamente. Ma non è facile.


----------



## Simy (21 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Volevo porre una domanda alle persone che come me hanno subito un tradimento.
> Siete riusciti a superare completamente il tradimento e avete ricostruito un rapporto soldio?
> 
> Quale suggerimento potete  dare a chi come me sta cercando di recuperare un rapporto dopo un evento del genere?
> Grazie per l'aiuto che vorrete fornirmi.


Ciao Marco,
dipende da VOI! 
nel mio caso non sono riuscita a recuperare...ma perchè lui non l'ha voluto fino in fondo...o meglio......a me diceva di voler recuperare ma poi ho scoperto che continuava a tradirmi quindi ovviamente il rapporto si è chiuso....

però ha ragione Marì dovete parlare parlare e parlare..... 

il tradimento si può superare se c'è la volontà di farlo


----------



## Massone (22 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Un consiglio nell'immediato è questo, ogni volta che ti vengono in mente brutti pensieri che ti fanno stare male, volta pagina pensa ad altro, e dì a te stesso questo pensiero che mi fa stare male devo allontanarlo, devo pensare altro.
> Con la moglie devi parlare e capire i motivi che vi hanno allontanato, e che hanno portato  lei a tradirti.


Scusa Claudio come fai ad allontanare i brutti pensieri alimentandoli parlando con la moglie dei motivi che hanno portato a tradirti, 

raga' non e' facile ci vogliamo autoconvincere ma non credo che si possa fare incomincio a credere che si tratta di una condanna a vita!


----------



## jamesbond (22 Ottobre 2011)

Provaci Marco, provaci a lungo e datti un termine, ma non fare lo stesso errore mio tieni gli occhi aperti, non farti fregare dal cuore se a freddo un'amore sembra finito, beh quasi sicuramente lo è, non sperare in cambiamenti impossibili perchè raramente la gente cambia, è molto più facile reiterare che cambiare.
Leggo che tra di voi le cose vanno meglio, se c'è ancora amore ce la potete fare, il tradimento è difficile da perdonare ma non impossibile da dimenticare, tornerà fuori ogni tanto il ricordo ed ogni volta farà meno male, fino a che ti renderai conto che davvero non era importante, se c'è ancora l'amore ce la puoi fare.
Ti ripeto però di non fare il mio errore, ho buttato 4 anni di vita sperando che cambiasse qualcosa tra me e mia moglie, la gente non cambia e tu puoi per amore abituarti a tutto, ma, prima o poi arriva il conto da pagare non è possibile vivere senza amore.

JB


----------



## Ultimo (22 Ottobre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Scusa Claudio come fai ad allontanare i brutti pensieri alimentandoli parlando con la moglie dei motivi che hanno portato a tradirti,
> 
> raga' non e' facile ci vogliamo autoconvincere ma non credo che si possa fare incomincio a credere che si tratta di una condanna a vita!


Il tradito nella maggior parte dei casi vuole sapere!! e parlarne con la moglie/marito non solo soddisfa quel desiderio di sapere che tutti i traditi hanno, ma fa sfogare il tradito ed il traditore, certo il traditore è restio a parlarne e per mille motivi ne ha ragione, ma è anche vero che se vuole ricominciare deve dare delle risposte a lui/lei che a se stesso/a. 
E comunque nella maggior parte dei tradimenti la colpa sta da entrambe le parti, quindi se non si parla e ci si chiarisce, come si fa ad andare avanti se si vuole rimanere assieme? ( poi se parlando si capisce che assieme non si può rimanere..... )
Per allontanare i pensieri che ti portano a stare male intendevo dire che, quando ti ritrovi in quei momenti in cui stai facendo una cosa qualsiasi durante la giornata, ti ritrovi ad avere quei pensieri che ti opprimono, che ti distruggono, che ti entrano dentro soltanto per farti stare male.... in quei momenti devi dirti basta!!!! basta!! sono stanco di averli di farmi inutilmente male!! devo allontanare questi pensieri ed averne altri. E per pensieri intendo dire anche,
 visioni della persona che ami che  sta a fare ..... col bastardo/a (scusate il termine ma...)

La condanna a vita la vogliamo noi. ( e non sto dicendo che io mi sto esentando dalla condanna a vita) ma sono cosciente del tutto, e sto lavorando col fattore tempo per stare meglio.


----------



## kay76 (22 Ottobre 2011)

Marco, è molto difficile ti capisco.
Non ricordo quanto tempo sia passato da quando hai saputo del tradimento.
Il 29 di ottobre per me sarà passato un anno e ti posso dire di essere ancora all'inizio del cammino.
Posso dirti che ora è passata la rabbia, è passata l'ossessione del pensare a lui con lei continuamente, ma di certo non è tornata la serenità. C'è ancora delusione, ci sono ancora momenti di tristezza, momenti in cui sto male.
Quello che sto cercando di fare e innanzitutto per me stessa, è cercare di vivere giorno per giorno, senza pensare troppo a quando tutto sarà definitivamente passato.
E cerco di avere sempre in testa i motivi per cui ho deciso di stare con lui, nonostante tutto.
Se voglio portala avanti questa scelta, devo accettare i giorni bui che ancora ci saranno, e in quei giorni pensare che inevitabilmente fanno parte di questo cammino. La sofferenza bisogna affrontarla, ma non fossilizzarsi in questa.
 In quei momenti io vado da lui, parlo di come mi sento, e la mia cura sono la sua vicinanza e i momenti belli che ci sono fra noi. 
A volte mi fà bene sfogarmi con un'amica, stare con i miei cari amici, farmi due risate.
 E il tempo, il tempo ci aiuterà. E ovviamente il vedere nei nostri compagni amore e comprensione.
Qui ci sono persone che dopo anni hanno ricostruito un rapporto nuovo e migliore dopo il tradimento.
Non è facile. Bisogna che entrambi lo vogliano fortemente.
Ne vale la pena?La persona che abbiamo accanto vale la pena, nonostante gli errori?questo rapporto vale la pena? ognuno ha la risposta dentro di sè.


----------



## MarcoP (23 Ottobre 2011)

Grazie amici per i vostri suggerimenti.
Come voi sapete non è facile superare il tradimento, non è facile ricostruire un rapporto dopo un terremoto del genere.
Comunque NOI ci stiamo provando, le cose sembrano andare meglio, ma è dura...... non vedo l'ora di arrivare a quel giorno quando sarò più sereno, non ci soffrirò più e non ci penserò più!


----------



## Zeeva (23 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> SI, direi meglio di prima.


Ho letto la tua storia. sei una Grande (anzi: lo siete entrambi, tutto sommato)!


----------



## MarcoP (24 Ottobre 2011)

Zeeva ha detto:


> Ho letto la tua storia. sei una Grande (anzi: lo siete entrambi, tutto sommato)!


Non conosco la storia di Marì..... potete postarmi il link della discussione?


----------



## Mari' (24 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Non conosco la storia di Marì..... potete postarmi il link della discussione?


Eccola Marco  spero ti sia utile 

http://www.tradimento.net/48-confessionale/2006-x-la-curiosita-di-p-r


----------



## Diletta (26 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Grazie amici per i vostri suggerimenti.
> Come voi sapete non è facile superare il tradimento, non è facile ricostruire un rapporto dopo un terremoto del genere.
> Comunque NOI ci stiamo provando, le cose sembrano andare meglio, ma è dura...... non vedo l'ora di arrivare a quel giorno quando sarò più sereno, non ci soffrirò più e non ci penserò più!



Caro Marco,
voglio dirti qualcosa anch'io anche se non aggiungerò niente di nuovo a ciò che è già stato detto.
Pensa che sei in buona compagnia e che tanti di noi ce l'hanno fatta a superare quella enorme tempesta o terremoto come tu dici.
Anch'io sono ancora in cammino verso la piena ricostruzione, ma le cose vanno molto meglio.
Se veramente lo volete entrambi ce la farete. 
E' ovvio che la sofferenza è maggiore nel tradito e così anche l'impegno che ci deve mettere. E' un percorso difficile e in salita, ma questo già lo sai.
Non so se riuscirai a non pensarci proprio più (te lo auguro), io penso che qualcosa rimarrà sempre: una macchia, anche piccola, con cui convivere e con la quale adattarsi e che talvolta, in momenti in cui siamo più vulnerabili, tornerà a farci male, o quanto meno a turbarci, per poi nuovamente rientrare nell'ombra.
Ci arriverai a quel giorno in cui ti sentirai più sereno e non ti sveglierai al mattino con il solito pensiero, è solo questione di tempo e, naturalmente, di impegno condiviso, vedrai.
Quanto al sapere, tua moglie dovrà avere anche lei molta pazienza favorendo il dialogo tra voi e chiarendo tutti i dubbi che via via ti si presenteranno, e che, immagino, siano tantissimi e sempre diversi. Capisco che sia difficile e imbarazzante anche per chi sta dall'altra parte, ma è VITALE che lei lo faccia per la salvezza del vostro matrimonio.
Dovete capire che ora, più che mai, siete una coppia e come tale dovete essere complici e uniti per l'obiettivo da raggiungere.
Intravedo anch'io la ricompensa a tutta questa sofferenza: un rapporto nuovo, ricco e fortificato.
Dunque...una grande opportunità da cogliere.
Non la buttare via questa opportunità e non ti far troppo prendere dallo sconforto, che tornerà sicuramente ancora


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Ottobre 2011)

Recuperare...

Devo ancora capire cosa voglia dire.

Recuperare la fiducia?
No, quella non c'è più.
Come puoi fidarti di lei? 

Lei.
Quando l'ho vista per la prima volta ho avuto un soffio al cuore.
Subito dentro di me ho pensato "questa è Lei"

Forse davvero è stato il classico colpo di fulmine... 
Adoravo prendermi cura di lei.

Per me prendersi cura di una persona non sono le frasi fatte o le stronzate da Facebook. Prendersi cura vuol dire assisterla quando è malata, consolarla quando è triste, proteggerla.
Io l'ho amata davvero tanto. Per questo il suo tradimento mi ha fatto così male.

Perchè il mio amore era quasi devozione. Forse ho sbagliato, l'ho idealizzata... ho pensato che non fosse una donnucola che con quattro parole dolci ti scopi. 
Ma forse mi sbagliavo... forse non ho visto ciò che lei era, o è.

Io non sono meglio di nessuno.
So di essere debole, e che alla corte di una bella donna probabilmente non avrei resistito.
Ma la differenza sta nel NON cercare le tentazioni.

Avevo la sensazione di poter costruire qualcosa.
E adesso?

Posso fidarmi a comprare una casa con lei?
Posso pensare di fare un figlio con lei?
Posso confidarmi, posso essere certo di poterle regalare i miei pensieri?

No, non lo posso essere.
Perchè quando l'amore è viscerale anche il tradimento lo è.

Il resto sono tutte stronzate... "non c'eri", "eri distante".

Sono tutte stronzate, perchè tu eri il mio primo pensiero appena sveglio, la mia prima preoccupazione.

E' possibile recuperare tutto ciò?
Forse preferisco non saperla la risposta.


----------



## tesla (26 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Grazie Claudio,
> sai anche se le cose con mia moglie vanno meglio, non ti nascondo che penso spesso al tradimento.... ed è veramente brutto.... ci soffro e ci sto male....
> Quanto prima *vorrei* uscirne completamente. Ma non è facile.


credo che "volendo" tu non possa far passare questa cosa, l'accanimento che metti nel volerla allontanare da te è uno spreco inutile di energie nervose. puoi far cose per star meglio ed evitarne altre che ti fanno soffrire (rimestare nel torbido dei perchè, percome) ma l'amaro calice te lo devi bere e nel tempo che ci vuole per finirlo. perchè è il tempo il segreto, non tentare di sgattaiolare ingoiandolo voracemente e  con rabbia.




UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Recuperare...
> 
> Devo ancora capire cosa voglia dire.
> 
> ...


mi sembra di leggere me, siamo vulnerabili e trasparenti come due cristalli


----------



## MarcoP (26 Ottobre 2011)

grazie Diletta il tuo post è veramente bello a tal punto che vorrei stamparlo e farlo leggere in modo anonimo a mia moglie. grazie ancora...


----------



## Andy (26 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Recuperare...
> 
> Devo ancora capire cosa voglia dire.
> 
> ...


Hai letto nella mia anima. Molti non capiscono questo linguaggio


----------



## Diletta (27 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Recuperare...
> 
> Devo ancora capire cosa voglia dire.
> 
> ...





Andy ha detto:


> Hai letto nella mia anima. Molti non capiscono questo linguaggio




Hai letto anche nella mia anima.
Chi capisce questo linguaggio è ricchissimo dentro, ma quanto dolore...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Recuperare...
> 
> Devo ancora capire cosa voglia dire.
> 
> ...


Sai dopo tanto tempo, quando cominci a metabolizzare, quando cominci a recuperare quel barlume di vita, barlume di vita che cominci a vivere, quando la mattina ti alzi e ti guardi allo specchio e, e non ti dici più sono un ........ ma sono un uomo fiero di me perchè c'è il passato il presente e probabilmente anche il futuro che PARLA per me, e cominci a capire che tu stesso devi dare conto per prima a te stesso, e tu stesso devi essere artefice di te stesso e per riflesso di chi ti sta accanto, e ti riguardi e ti dici io sono fiero di me!!! allora SI puoi recuperare tutto, perchè hai recuperato la cosa più importante .... TE STESSO.


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Ottobre 2011)

Si...
c'è molto dolore nelle mie parole,
molta disillusione... c'è tanta amarezza nello scoprire che, forse, è davvero un errore dedicare la propria vita a un'altra persona.

Nessuno me lo ha imposto, nessuno me lo ha chiesto, e d'altro canto, nessuno lo ha apprezzato.

Adesso mi sento svuotato, perchè tutte le mie energie si erano incanalate in un'unica direzione.
E lo so, anche questo è un errore.

La cosa che fa più male?
Che lei se ne è resa conto dopo di tutto questo, dopo essere stata scoperta, dopo essere caduta dal pero, dopo aver scoperto che se un uomo ti fa tanti discorsi è solo per affondare tra le tue cosce, e che forse l'amore che aveva a casa era davvero speciale.

Ma dopo è tardi... la magia si è spezzata, e sinceramente non so se tornerà.

Quando la vedo a volte avrei voglia di abbracciarla, di prenderle la testa tra le mani come facevo una volta e sentirla mia.

Altre volte non riesco proprio a tollerare la sua presenza. 

E tutto questo è devastante.

MarcoP : non so se tutto questo si potrà recuperare un giorno.
O forse devo scendere dal pero anch'io, e capire che il mondo è un'altra cosa.
Vivere anch'io le occasioni che mi si presenteranno e fregarmene di quello che dice il mio cuore.


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Sai dopo tanto tempo, quando cominci a metabolizzare, quando cominci a recuperare quel barlume di vita, barlume di vita che cominci a vivere, quando la mattina ti alzi e ti guardi allo specchio e, e non ti dici più sono un ........ ma sono un uomo fiero di me perchè c'è il passato il presente e probabilmente anche il futuro che PARLA per me, e cominci a capire che tu stesso devi dare conto per prima a te stesso, e tu stesso devi essere artefice di te stesso e per riflesso di chi ti sta accanto, e ti riguardi e ti dici io sono fiero di me!!! allora SI puoi recuperare tutto, perchè hai recuperato la cosa più importante .... TE STESSO.


Sai, fosse così facile, il mondo sarebbe eccezionale da vivere.
Ma nella realtà ci muoviamo nell'olio viscoso. Chi è più capace di saperci nuotare (perchè fisiologicamente nato fortunato e con un passato alle spalle che ha favorito la sua realtà attuale) e chi è meno capace.
E' facile dire *recupera te stesso*: se io ci metto 2 anni per recuperare me stesso, poi andrò a dire ad un'altra persona: recupera te stesso, con il mio sorriso tra le labbra, non il suo 

PS: volevo aggiungere. E' lo stesso discorso, che lessi qui anche in un altro post (forse del Conte, non ricordo). Ti si dice di rialzarti, di cambiare, di vedere positivo. Allora io ti chiedo di darmi una mano, ma tu rispondi: senti, ora ho da fare, ci sentiamo.


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Recuperare...
> 
> Devo ancora capire cosa voglia dire.
> 
> ...





UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si...
> c'è molto dolore nelle mie parole,
> molta disillusione... c'è tanta amarezza nello scoprire che, forse, è davvero un errore dedicare la propria vita a un'altra persona.
> 
> ...


se si vuole recuperare ci vuole tanta pazienza...e tanto impegno da parte di entrambi!
cerca di pensare un po di più a te stesso senza "idealizzare" la tua compagna....siamo umani...possiamo sbagliare...se credi che valga la pena lottare allora lotta....
un abbraccio


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai, fosse così facile, il mondo sarebbe eccezionale da vivere.
> Ma nella realtà ci muoviamo nell'olio viscoso. Chi è più capace di saperci nuotare (perchè fisiologicamente nato fortunato e con un passato alle spalle che ha favorito la sua realtà attuale) e chi è meno capace.
> E' facile dire *recupera te stesso*: se io ci metto 2 anni per recuperare me stesso, poi andrò a dire ad un'altra persona: recupera te stesso, con il mio sorriso tra le labbra, non il suo
> 
> PS: volevo aggiungere. E' lo stesso discorso, che lessi qui anche in un altro post (forse del Conte, non ricordo). Ti si dice di rialzarti, di cambiare, di vedere positivo. Allora io ti chiedo di darmi una mano, ma tu rispondi: *senti, ora ho da fare, ci sentiamo*.


La forza per rialzarti purtoppo la devi trovare solo dentro te stesso! nessuno può farlo....gli altri possono solo parlarti delle loro esperienze...ma ognuno di noi è diverso e reagiesce alle situazioni in maniera diversa!
ora che sta male è ovvio che ci sia rabbia in te...ma io ti posso dire che ci ho messo un po' prima di "vedere posiotivo" ma alla fine ce la fai!


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai, fosse così facile, il mondo sarebbe eccezionale da vivere.
> Ma nella realtà ci muoviamo nell'olio viscoso. Chi è più capace di saperci nuotare (perchè fisiologicamente nato fortunato e con un passato alle spalle che ha favorito la sua realtà attuale) e chi è meno capace.
> E' facile dire *recupera te stesso*: se io ci metto 2 anni per recuperare me stesso, poi andrò a dire ad un'altra persona: recupera te stesso, con il mio sorriso tra le labbra, non il suo
> 
> PS: volevo aggiungere. E' lo stesso discorso, che lessi qui anche in un altro post (forse del Conte, non ricordo). Ti si dice di rialzarti, di cambiare, di vedere positivo. Allora io ti chiedo di darmi una mano, ma tu rispondi: senti, ora ho da fare, ci sentiamo.


E' giusto quello che dici.
Ma se pensi che sia giusto quello che ho scritto io, allora comincia a lavorare su te stesso, e cerchiamo di non "piangerci" troppo addosso.


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> E' giusto quello che dici.
> Ma se pensi che sia giusto quello che ho scritto io, allora comincia a lavorare su te stesso, e cerchiamo di non "piangerci" troppo addosso.


Infatti e so che sarà lunga, e sinceramente che cambierò in peggio.
Quando io stavo bene e dicevo a qualcuno le stesse cose, a volte ci si offendeva anche: ma che sai tu di come mi sento io?


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> La forza per rialzarti purtoppo la devi trovare solo dentro te stesso! nessuno può farlo....gli altri possono solo parlarti delle loro esperienze...ma ognuno di noi è diverso e reagiesce alle situazioni in maniera diversa!
> ora che sta male è ovvio che ci sia rabbia in te...ma io ti posso dire che ci ho messo un po' prima di "vedere posiotivo" ma alla fine ce la fai!


Simy, io ce l'avevo fatta! E' capitato nella mia vita un altro personaggio truffatore. 
Il mio unico errore? Credere nella gente. E' questo che devo limare di me, ne sono ormai convinto. Non pormi più domande, cercare di vedere il mondo intorno a me tutto della stessa solfa.
Meglio vivere nel pessimismo e prendere per meraviglia le belle sorprese, piuttosto che essere ottimisti e vedere nella persone un cuore d'oro. Solo nel primo caso hai da godere.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Simy, io ce l'avevo fatta! E' capitato nella mia vita un altro personaggio truffatore.
> Il mio unico errore? Credere nella gente. E' questo che devo limare di me, ne sono ormai convinto. Non pormi più domande, cercare di vedere il mondo intorno a me tutto della stessa solfa.
> Meglio vivere nel pessimismo e prendere per meraviglia le belle sorprese, piuttosto che essere ottimisti e vedere nella persone un cuore d'oro. Solo nel primo caso hai da godere.


Scusa le parole forti, ma che kakkio centri tu se nel tuo cammino hai incontrato soltanto delle stronze? 
Tu devi soltanto prendere atto di quali sono le tue responsabilità, e se non ne hai o ne hai poche, bhe meglio no ?


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Scusa le parole forti, *ma che kakkio centri tu se nel tuo cammino hai incontrato soltanto delle stronze?*
> Tu devi soltanto prendere atto di quali sono le tue responsabilità, e se non ne hai o ne hai poche, bhe meglio no ?


Beh, ti guardi allo specchio e ti chiedi in cosa sbagli. Perchè l'errore mio c'è stato.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, ti guardi allo specchio e ti chiedi in cosa sbagli. Perchè l'errore mio c'è stato.


Già lo stesso fato di sapere che hai delle responsabilità è una cosa.
Basta assimilare il tutto e non rifare lo stesso sbaglio.
Sempre che sia vero che hai degli errori, perchè alcune volte si cercano errori che invece non si hanno.


----------



## Simy (27 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Simy, io ce l'avevo fatta! E' capitato nella mia vita un altro personaggio truffatore.
> Il mio unico errore? Credere nella gente. E' questo che devo limare di me, ne sono ormai convinto. Non pormi più domande, cercare di vedere il mondo intorno a me tutto della stessa solfa.
> Meglio vivere nel pessimismo e prendere per meraviglia le belle sorprese, piuttosto che essere ottimisti e vedere nella persone un cuore d'oro. Solo nel primo caso hai da godere.


Andy è qui che sbagli! tu devi credere in te stesso e nelle tue potenzialità! è li che devi essere ottimista!!!
.........impara a fidarti un po meno...ma credi in te stesso! 
il pessimismo credimi non ti aiuta!


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Ottobre 2011)

Il mio non è un piangersi addosso.

Lo chiamerei più un...
boh...
Acquisizione di consapevolezza?

Io non ho mai detto che lei è una tr*** o che è stata str**** o che è una m****.
Quello che mi ha fatto male è altro...

Io non sono nessuno per giudicare gli altri, tantomeno lei.


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> mi sembra di leggere me, siamo vulnerabili e trasparenti come due cristalli


Brava... vulnerabile...

Mi calza a pennello... purtroppo


----------



## Diletta (27 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Si...
> c'è molto dolore nelle mie parole,
> *molta disillusione... c'è tanta amarezza nello scoprire che, forse, è davvero un errore dedicare la propria vita a un'altra persona.
> *
> ...


Ti parlo un po' della mia esperienza:

anch'io ho sempre idealizzato lui e lo consideravo una persona al di sopra di tutti gli altri.
So ora di aver sbagliato: lui non è perfetto, lui è un uomo come gli altri con i suoi pregi e le sue mancanze, so anche però che i pregi superano di un bel po' i difetti e questa consapevolezza è frutto di una attenta valutazione da parte mia.  
Anch'io mi sono sentita svuotata, e mi ci sento talvolta anche ora quando penso di aver centrato tutta la mia vita su di lui. Ho pensato spesso che lui non mi meritasse, che il mio amore fosse in qualche modo mal riposto.
Ma mi sbagliavo: so che mi ama e me lo ha sempre dimostrato, è semplicemente diverso da me come persona, con degli schemi mentali differenti dai miei che lo hanno indotto a comportamenti dettati da esigenze che per lui erano prioritarie in quelle situazioni. Gli stessi comportamenti che per me sarebbero impossibili da mettere in atto, ma non per questo lui non è meritevole di essere amato. 
Bisogna imparare ad amare nonostante ci siano stati degli errori che ci hanno profondamente ferito.
Questa è una sfida da raccogliere se si prova ancora amore per l'altro, TANTO AMORE, deve valerne la pena.   

Concordo con te: per la magia è tardi, ormai è andata e non credo che tornerà più, ma si può amare lo stesso in maniera diversa, più matura forse, anche se più disillusa e realista. Non è detto che sia tanto male, di sicuro non sarà uguale a prima. 
Capisco la tua nostalgia per qualcosa di così bello che appare ora irrimediabilmente perduto, è la stessa che provo anch'io e tutti coloro che sono passati per questa strada. 
Ma non è tardi per ricostruire qualcosa di importante insieme a lei, se anche lei lo vuole veramente.
Se ci pensi bene è normale che lei se ne sia resa conto solo dopo: quasi sempre lo dobbiamo fare quello sbaglio se vogliamo accorgersene, e il prezzo da pagare è altissimo, ma lo è anche per lei, che ha capito dove sta di casa il vero amore.
Mi capita ultimamente di provare quasi un moto di indulgenza verso di lui pensando a quanto sia stato debole e sto imparando a perdonare anche me stessa per quanto sia stata ingenua e "imprudente" a collocarlo su quel piedistallo.
Non è tutta sua la responsabilità, e poi chi dice che sono perfetta?

Quando capita che hai voglia di abbracciarla, prova a farlo senza remore, abbandonati e apriti a lei, non ergerti a giudice implacabile, non so se sei credente, ma se lo sei pensa alla parabola del figliol prodigo: chi siamo noi per non perdonare e, soprattutto, per non concedere un'altra possibilità? 
Ho parlato di perdono sapendo quanto sia difficile da trovare, ma per quello c'è tempo, se ci pensi bene, abbiamo tutto il resto della nostra vita.
Al contrario, e questo è un altro consiglio pratico che mi sento di darti, quando non tolleri la sua presenza allontanati da lei per non farvi male a vicenda, esci a farti un giro, qualsiasi cosa pur di non starle fisicamente accanto. 
Lo stesso quando senti di non contenere la rabbia: esci a sfogarti altrove! Magari mettiti a urlare in un posto isolato, se ce n'è uno vicino.  
Anche queste piccole strategie mi sono state un po' di aiuto insieme a tutto il resto.
Come sempre: hai la mia massima comprensione, per quello che può servire....


----------



## Andy (27 Ottobre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Il mio non è un piangersi addosso.
> 
> Lo chiamerei più un...
> boh...
> ...


Purtroppo io l'ho detto nella rabbia.
Ma me ne pento.


----------



## UltimoSangre (27 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti parlo un po' della mia esperienza:
> 
> anch'io ho sempre idealizzato lui e lo consideravo una persona al di sopra di tutti gli altri.
> So ora di aver sbagliato: lui non è perfetto, lui è un uomo come gli altri con i suoi pregi e le sue mancanze, so anche però che i pregi superano di un bel po' i difetti e questa consapevolezza è frutto di una attenta valutazione da parte mia.
> ...


Ti ringrazio del tuo bellissimo post.
Davvero.

io ci sto provando.. ci provo ad andare avanti...
Ma la storia è complicata.. e abbastanza pesante da accettare.
Proverò a fare come dici... mi sa che spesso mi toccherà farmi dei giri fuori


----------



## MarcoP (27 Ottobre 2011)

diletta sei grande, è bello leggere la tua storia anche se si capisce che tu sei anni luce avanti, noi siamo ancora ai nastri di partenza!


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Ottobre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> diletta sei grande, è bello leggere la tua storia anche se si capisce che tu sei anni luce avanti, noi siamo ancora ai nastri di partenza!


Diletta, sei davvero una grande, sì


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti parlo un po' della mia esperienza:
> 
> anch'io ho sempre idealizzato lui e lo consideravo una persona al di sopra di tutti gli altri.
> So ora di aver sbagliato: lui non è perfetto, lui è un uomo come gli altri con i suoi pregi e le sue mancanze, so anche però che i pregi superano di un bel po' i difetti e questa consapevolezza è frutto di una attenta valutazione da parte mia.
> ...


Bellissimo sto post...
Mi hai fatto sorridere sulle strategie...
Pensa che io ho sempre fatto così, quando mi accorgevo che non era aria...ehm...uscivo anche per notti intere eh?
Sai lei aveva i suoi problemi e a me non piaceva stare vicino ad una donna così...mi metteva a disagio...

A me ha sempre fatto sorridere come parli di noi uomini, vi leggo un amore sconfinato alla nostra mascolinità, e una grande indulgenza verso le nostre difficoltà...

Pensa a noi poveri mariti...quando non capiamo cosa dite...non capiamo perchè siete tristi o rabbiose...pensa a quando noi cerchiamo di dirvi una parola per calmarvi e il risultato è farvi incazzare ancora di più...

Pensa a noi stanchi morti dalla giornata di lavoro che dopo essere stati al bar con gli amici ci diamo le pacche sulle spalle e ci diciamo coraggio torniamo a casa...chissà che dose di lamentele ci aspetta oggi...che rimproveri e rimbrotti...

Pensa a noi alle presi con i vostri ormoni...e guai a dirvi...ah cara sai finalmente mi sono reso conto che tre giorni prima del ciclo sei intrattabile e al secondo giorno di mestruazioni stai male...

Ultimo Sangre...credimi...è l'unica via la GASterapia!


----------



## contepinceton (27 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Diletta, sei davvero una grande, sì


Concordo una donna fantastica...la moglie che tutti noi vorremmo...crack...crack...
Uffi dai cosa ho detto...?


----------



## Non Registrato (30 Ottobre 2011)

Marco , secondo me la soluzione giusta è lasciare tua moglie e metterti insieme con Diletta 
che scrive post meravigliosi , ma anche molto sofferti e questo spiace molto 
voi siete 2 persone buone , dovreste esservi trovati voi 2 nel passato , anzichè avere trovato 2 "cattivi" che vi hanno fatto soffrire
l'unica speranza  è che chi fa soffrire le persone buone dovrà ricevere tutto indietro con gli interessi ( da usura ).
Volevo fare una domanda a Diletta e Marco : da traditi , non vi viene mai la voglia di cercare qualcuno con cui avere una relazione a vostra volta ?
ciao


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Marco , secondo me la soluzione giusta è lasciare tua moglie e metterti insieme con Diletta
> che scrive post meravigliosi , ma anche molto sofferti e questo spiace molto
> voi siete 2 persone buone , dovreste esservi trovati voi 2 nel passato , anzichè avere trovato 2 "cattivi" che vi hanno fatto soffrire
> l'unica speranza  è che chi fa soffrire le persone buone dovrà ricevere tutto indietro con gli interessi ( da usura ).
> ...


Piccolo particolare Diletta adora il suo pollastro...e non lo lascerebbe alle altre neanche dopo morta eh?
Ha spirito eh?
Caso mai Diletta dice...dai Conte e Lothar...portate in giro mio marito così almeno ci date un occhio che non esageri eh?
Ma che Diletta rinunci a suo marito, come amante, scordatelo...


----------



## Ultimo (31 Ottobre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti parlo un po' della mia esperienza:
> 
> anch'io ho sempre idealizzato lui e lo consideravo una persona al di sopra di tutti gli altri.
> So ora di aver sbagliato: lui non è perfetto, lui è un uomo come gli altri con i suoi pregi e le sue mancanze, so anche però che i pregi superano di un bel po' i difetti e questa consapevolezza è frutto di una attenta valutazione da parte mia.
> ...


Si bellissimo post davvero.
Solo su una cosa dissento, se chi è stato tradito, è stato tradito da pochi mesi, due tre o quattro, deve gridare arrabbiarsi buttare voci d'avanti a lei! d'avanti a lei deve esternare il tutto, adesso lo puo fare, più in la per amore suo e della persona che ama se ha talvolta necessità di restare solo piangere urlare.... allora che esca pure, si che esca pure perchè chi è stato tradito credo che per anni avrà la necessità di sfogarsi, ma chi ha tradito ha già sulle spalle l'arduo compito di stare accanto a chi lo ha perdonato/a e quindi farsi carico degli sfoghi, ma solo all'inizio altrimenti diventa un tour de force ..... se ho sbagliato il francese poi lo riscrivo in siciliano


----------



## cancro74 (2 Novembre 2011)

Ciao,concordo cn Claudio,si puo' ma ci vuole tanta forza e volonta'.Il tradimento della persona ke ami e devastante e un dolore ke nn si riesce a spiegare,ti uccide nn lascia spazio ad altri pensieri24 ore su 24 stai sl a chiederti xche,dv o sbagliato nn lo meritavo etc.....poi inizi a riflettere su cs e meglio fare,nn so se ai figli,nel mio caso si 3,quindi prima di pensare a me o messo la loro felicita' al primo posto,o perdonato e ancora dura xche i ricordi nn ti lasciano,soprattutto le menzogne ke diceva x incontrare lei e ti senti quelle morse dentro e ti senti soffocare,ma sn contenta di averlo fatto e sento il suo amore verso di me molto piu forte,pero'sl tu puoi decidere,se l'amore ce perdona stringi i denti e vai avanti il tempo alleviera' piano piano e se son rose fioriranno...........auguri.....


----------



## Diletta (2 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Marco , secondo me la soluzione giusta è lasciare tua moglie e metterti insieme con Diletta
> che scrive post meravigliosi , ma anche molto sofferti e questo spiace molto
> voi siete 2 persone buone , dovreste esservi trovati voi 2 nel passato , anzichè avere trovato 2 "cattivi" che vi hanno fatto soffrire
> l'unica speranza  è che chi fa soffrire le persone buone dovrà ricevere tutto indietro con gli interessi ( da usura ).
> ...


Caro Non registrato,
dissento sulla parola "cattivi". Nessuno è totalmente buono o totalmente cattivo e chiunque di noi può deviare dalla via maestra.
La sofferenza è parte della vita e chi non soffre per amore ha sicuramente altri tormenti, magari più gravi.
La cosa fondamentale, secondo me, è capire se chi abbiamo di fronte è meritevole della nostra comprensione e del nostro perdono. Una volta appurato ciò si può dare il via alla grande impresa della ricostruzione, impresa cui il "peccatore" non si può esimere e che comporta un notevole sacrificio anche per lui in termini di serenità.
In caso contrario: come dice il conte...ognun per sé.

Riguardo alla domanda che mi hai fatto: i primi mesi dopo la scoperta sono i più "accalorati" in tutti i sensi.
 Certo che mi è venuta l'idea di rendergli pan per focaccia e penso che baleni più o meno a tutti. Ti senti un rancore enorme dentro e tanta voglia di vendetta.
Nel mio caso erano pensieri che mi servivano per placare un po' la rabbia e per rendermi più forte, più combattiva.
Tutto è rimasto sul piano delle idee, niente si è concretizzato e sono contenta e orgogliosa di come sono andate le cose perché è dipeso da me e soltanto da me. Tra l'altro, ci poteva essere già la persona che si sarebbe "sacrificata" per praticarla questa vendetta, quindi non dovevo neanche faticare a cercarmi qualcuno...pensa un po'!
E' proprio vero che quando i maschietti sento odore di crisi ci si buttano a pesce! Ma così...tanto per consolarci!!
Questa è una conferma di ciò che vado sempre dicendo al mio lui: la scelta è unicamente nostra e così la responsabilità delle nostre azioni. 
La nostra mente è forte e in grado di guidarci.
Ma vaglielo a far capire agli uomini quando sono attirati da quel richiamo lì...che sembra invadere tutta l'aria che respirano!
Non è mica facile per la loro mente.


----------



## Sole (2 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti parlo un po' della mia esperienza:
> 
> anch'io ho sempre idealizzato lui e lo consideravo una persona al di sopra di tutti gli altri.
> So ora di aver sbagliato: lui non è perfetto, lui è un uomo come gli altri con i suoi pregi e le sue mancanze, so anche però che i pregi superano di un bel po' i difetti e questa consapevolezza è frutto di una attenta valutazione da parte mia.
> ...


Diletta, sono bellissime queste tue parole e le condivido pienamente


----------



## Diletta (2 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Si bellissimo post davvero.
> Solo su una cosa dissento, se chi è stato tradito, è stato tradito da pochi mesi, due tre o quattro, deve gridare arrabbiarsi buttare voci d'avanti a lei! d'avanti a lei deve esternare il tutto, adesso lo puo fare, più in la per amore suo e della persona che ama se ha talvolta necessità di restare solo piangere urlare.... allora che esca pure, si che esca pure perchè chi è stato tradito credo che per anni avrà la necessità di sfogarsi, ma chi ha tradito ha già sulle spalle l'arduo compito di stare accanto a chi lo ha perdonato/a e quindi farsi carico degli sfoghi, ma solo all'inizio altrimenti diventa un tour de force ..... se ho sbagliato il francese poi lo riscrivo in siciliano


Claudio,
sono d'accordissimo con te. I primi mesi come si fa a controllare la rabbia per non farla esplodere contro quell'altro? 
Anche volendo, sarebbe impossibile perché non saremmo umani.
Fa parte della normalità, giocoforza.
E poi diciamocelo: lo sfogo è talmente appagante mentre lo si fa. Subito dopo, però, mi sentivo a disagio per le cose che avevo detto e fatto e non mi sentivo affatto bene, ma c'era poco da fare...
Poi, arriva un momento in cui realizzi che questo comportamento porterà alla distruzione se perpetrato e ti impegni a controllarti.
E poi, il tempo gioca a tuo favore...


----------



## Diletta (2 Novembre 2011)

cancro74 ha detto:


> Ciao,concordo cn Claudio,si puo' ma ci vuole tanta forza e volonta'.*Il tradimento della persona ke ami e devastante e un dolore ke nn si riesce a spiegare,ti uccide nn lascia spazio ad altri pensieri24 ore su 24 *stai sl a chiederti xche,dv o sbagliato nn lo meritavo etc.....poi inizi a riflettere su cs e meglio fare,nn so se ai figli,nel mio caso si 3,quindi prima di pensare a me o messo la loro felicita' al primo posto,o perdonato e ancora dura xche* i ricordi nn ti lasciano,*soprattutto le menzogne ke diceva x incontrare lei e ti senti quelle morse dentro e ti senti soffocare,ma sn contenta di averlo fatto e sento il suo amore verso di me molto piu forte,pero'sl tu puoi decidere,se l'amore ce perdona stringi i denti e vai avanti il tempo alleviera' piano piano e se son rose fioriranno...........auguri.....



Sì, tutto vero. E' un dolore talmente forte che non può capire chi non c'è passato, e questo vale anche per i nostri compagni. Sono convinta che non ci arrivano a comprenderlo fino in fondo.
E' anche per questo che gli ho urlato in faccia tante e tante volte che doveva provare anche lui quel dolore...se lo meritava.
Ma non gliel'ho fatto provare.
E non glielo farò provare se sarà leale con me, per sempre.
Altrimenti....


----------



## Diletta (2 Novembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Diletta, sono bellissime queste tue parole e le condivido pienamente


Grazie cara Sole,
piacere di risentirti!
Spero tu stia OK


----------



## Diletta (2 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Piccolo particolare Diletta adora il suo pollastro...e non lo lascerebbe alle altre neanche dopo morta eh?
> Ha spirito eh?
> Caso mai Diletta dice...dai Conte e Lothar...portate in giro mio marito così almeno ci date un occhio che non esageri eh?
> Ma che Diletta rinunci a suo marito, come amante, scordatelo...



...Il conte sembra conoscermi come le sue tasche !!!

Però non sarò mai la sua "geisha", come sotto sotto desidererebbe, e come mi sa che vorreste tutti voi....mascalzoni!
:incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Il conte sembra conoscermi come le sue tasche !!!
> 
> Però non sarò mai la sua "geisha", come sotto sotto desidererebbe, e *come mi sa che vorreste tutti voi....mascalzoni*!
> :incazzato::incazzato:


:sorriso2:

vero 

non sai ultimamente quanto me ne stanno capitando!


----------



## Nausicaa (2 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Il conte sembra conoscermi come le sue tasche !!!
> 
> Però non sarò mai la sua "geisha", come sotto sotto desidererebbe, e come mi sa che vorreste tutti voi....mascalzoni!
> :incazzato::incazzato:


tranquilla, c'è un piccolo manipolo di buoni che non ti spingeranno tra le braccia ampie e amorevoli del Conte


----------



## Sole (2 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie cara Sole,
> piacere di risentirti!
> Spero tu stia OK


Sì, diciamo che va abbastanza bene, grazie! Sono contenta di leggerti più serena e consapevole


----------



## Diletta (2 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> :sorriso2:
> 
> vero
> 
> non sai ultimamente quanto me ne stanno capitando!


...Simy, hai stuzzicato la mia/nostra curiosità !!
Perché non fai un po' di "outing" ?


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Simy, hai stuzzicato la mia/nostra curiosità !!
> *Perché non fai un po' di "outing"* ?


che vuoi sapere tesoro?
sono solo circondata da una serie di maschietti (alcuni dei quali pure sposati) che c'hanno solo voglia di essere "trombamici"


----------



## Andy (2 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> che vuoi sapere tesoro?
> sono solo circondata da una serie di maschietti (alcuni dei quali pure sposati) che c'hanno solo voglia di essere "trombamici"


Avuto segnali forti?


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Avuto segnali forti?


in che senso?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> che vuoi sapere tesoro?
> sono solo circondata da una serie di maschietti (alcuni dei quali pure sposati) che c'hanno solo voglia di essere "trombamici"


Ma va?
E' la benedizione del Conte no?
Poi sei sotto lo scudo spaziale di lothar...


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma va?
> E' la benedizione del Conte no?
> Poi sei sotto lo scudo spaziale di lothar...


......e la dovrei considerare una benedizione? qua mi vogliono solo trombare!


----------



## Andy (2 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> in che senso?


Te lo hanno detto o lo hai capito?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...Il conte sembra conoscermi come le sue tasche !!!
> 
> Però non sarò mai la sua "geisha", come sotto sotto desidererebbe, e come mi sa che vorreste tutti voi....mascalzoni!
> :incazzato::incazzato:


[video=youtube;uMoUCE8LskU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uMoUCE8LskU&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Te lo hanno detto o lo hai capito?


............in genere si lanciano segnali molto chiari....  me lo hanno fatto capire....


----------



## Eliade (2 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> che vuoi sapere tesoro?
> sono solo circondata da una serie di maschietti (alcuni dei quali pure sposati) che c'hanno solo voglia di essere "trombamici"


 Allora patti chiari e amicizia lunga. Se ti devo aiutare, passi con gli zitelli...ma quelli sposati che se ne vadino a piangere dalla moje!


----------



## Simy (2 Novembre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> Allora patti chiari e amicizia lunga. Se ti devo aiutare, passi con gli zitelli...ma quelli sposati che se ne vadino a piangere dalla moje!


oh yes! tranquilla! gli sposati li metto a cuccia io! 
...........che poi se mi impegno riesco a metterli a cuccia tutti!


----------



## melania (3 Novembre 2011)

Ciao Marco,
sì si può fare. Non ho letto tutte le risposte che ti hanno dato, sicuramente te lo avranno già detto. Ora tu non ci credi, ma ti assicuro che superare si può. Dimenticare no. Sono passati quasi due anni ormai, da quando ho fatto la mia _scoperta_, e posso dirti che ci penso ancora almeno una volta al giorno. Ti aiuterà pensare alle cose belle fatte insieme a lei. Vedrai, lo scoprirai anche tu, accadrà una cosa singolare: probabilmente avrai i tuoi pensieri bui e poi, subito dopo come per incanto ti appariranno quelli belli e saprai cosa fare. Scegliti un ricordo bello, qualcosa di importante fatto con lei. Usalo come base; voglio dire: pensaci sempre quando ti rattristi.
Auguri Marco


----------



## melania (3 Novembre 2011)

UltimoSangre ha detto:


> Recuperare...
> 
> Devo ancora capire cosa voglia dire.
> 
> ...


Ultimo "TI SENTO"....(una bel ricordo che mi è rimasto del film avatar)
Le cose che provi, credimi, le ho provate anch'io. Troppo dolore, davvero troppo. Non pensavo di riuscire a sopravvivere. Io credevo che il mio matrimonio fosse IL MATRIMONIO. Volevo morire, poi l'ha voluto anche mio marito, così tante volte che ho dovuto pensare anche al suo dolore, oltre che al mio. Una confusione, una rabbia..e alla rabbia si sommava altra rabbia. Insomma una gara a chi soffriva di più. Come si spiega? Io non lo so. So che ora ci amiamo più di prima. E' bruttissimo da dire e anche da pensare, ma avevamo bisogno di tutto questo dolore. Dovevamo superare questa prova. Dovevamo morire per rinascere diversi e più consapevoli.
Datti tempo e fidati di te stesso, si può superare.


----------



## melania (3 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ti parlo un po' della mia esperienza:
> 
> anch'io ho sempre idealizzato lui e lo consideravo una persona al di sopra di tutti gli altri.
> So ora di aver sbagliato: lui non è perfetto, lui è un uomo come gli altri con i suoi pregi e le sue mancanze, so anche però che i pregi superano di un bel po' i difetti e questa consapevolezza è frutto di una attenta valutazione da parte mia.
> ...


Carissima,
non sai quanto mi sento vicina al tuo modo di sentire ora.
Anche tu, come me, avrai scoperto da questa orribile esperienza che sei tu, e di gran lunga, il membro più forte della coppia, a te tocca cercare e trovare sempre il punto d'equilibrio in questo mondo precario.


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> che vuoi sapere tesoro?
> sono solo circondata da una serie di maschietti (alcuni dei quali pure sposati) che c'hanno solo voglia di essere "trombamici"



Sì, oggigiorno il ruolo del "trombamico" sembra andare per la maggiore perché riscuote un sacco di successo. Non ci sono coinvolgimenti sentimentali, quindi niente turbamenti...solo tanto e tanto divertimento.
Ma sarà tutto così vero?
O è un volersela raccontare ancora una volta?
Comunque Simy, fai bene a scacciar via la categoria sposati: ma non si vergognano proprio?


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2011)

melania ha detto:


> Carissima,
> non sai quanto mi sento vicina al tuo modo di sentire ora.
> Anche tu, come me, avrai scoperto da questa orribile esperienza che sei tu, e di gran lunga, il membro più forte della coppia, a te tocca cercare e trovare sempre il punto d'equilibrio in questo mondo precario.


Cara Melania,
so di essere i fulcro della coppia, talvolta ne sono orgogliosa, altre, come oggi, ne sento tutto il peso e mi vedo come una stupida vittima alla quale si richiede tolleranza, spirito di sacrificio, comprensione proprio in virtù del fatto di essere il membro più forte, e in un certo senso, migliore.
Ma ho anch'io bisogno di conforto, ogni tanto...non posso essere sempre l'immagine della perfezione, anche perché non lo sono affatto e capita che mi senta debole anch'io, bisognosa di una spalla su cui piangere....
Se mi dici che dopo quasi due anni non passa un giorno che non ripensi al passato posso capire il perché dei miei momenti di cedimento. Io ci penso quasi costantemente...è una condanna questa. Riesco a dirottare il pensiero buio su altri "neutri" e questo mi comporta un grosso impegno e un grande controllo da parte mia. 
Oggi, dopo parecchio tempo, ho perso questo controllo e ho fatto una scenata di gelosia. Ora me ne vergogno tanto...
Ma non sono un robot, però sono tanto delusa di me stessa. E' stata una scenata scaturita dal nulla...


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Sì, oggigiorno il ruolo del "trombamico" sembra andare per la maggiore perché riscuote un sacco di successo. Non ci sono coinvolgimenti sentimentali, quindi niente turbamenti...solo tanto e tanto divertimento.
> Ma sarà tutto così vero?
> O è un volersela raccontare ancora una volta?
> Comunque Simy, fai bene a scacciar via la categoria sposati: ma non si vergognano proprio?


Guarda cara non mi va di raccontare qui alcune cose ma ti assicuro che ce ne sono due in particolare che sono senza vergogna! ma proprio senza vergogna! 
uno mi ha addirittura detto che posso chiamarlo quando voglio (anche se sta a casa) e lui si libera.....


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Cara Melania,
> so di essere i fulcro della coppia, talvolta ne sono orgogliosa, altre, come oggi, ne sento tutto il peso e mi vedo come una stupida vittima alla quale si richiede tolleranza, spirito di sacrificio, comprensione proprio in virtù del fatto di essere il membro più forte, e in un certo senso, migliore.
> Ma ho anch'io bisogno di conforto, ogni tanto...non posso essere sempre l'immagine della perfezione, anche perché non lo sono affatto e capita che mi senta debole anch'io, bisognosa di una spalla su cui piangere....
> Se mi dici che dopo quasi due anni non passa un giorno che non ripensi al passato posso capire il perché dei miei momenti di cedimento. Io ci penso quasi costantemente...è una condanna questa. Riesco a dirottare il pensiero buio su altri "neutri" e questo mi comporta un grosso impegno e un grande controllo da parte mia.
> ...


Maddai ma che te frega?
Qualche scenatona ogni tanto ci sta no?
Non oso pensare a quelle della moglie di Lothar...quella donna è una tigre della malesia...povero Lothar...non oso pensare quel giorno triste e funesto in cui lo becca a diavolare...guarda ho già pronta una scatola di cioccolatini...che gli porterò all'ospedale...e mi farò un piantin...dicendomi...povero amico mio, ma che disgrazia...che incidente nel diavolamento...un altro eroe caduto!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Guarda cara non mi va di raccontare qui alcune cose ma ti assicuro che ce ne sono due in particolare che sono senza vergogna! ma proprio senza vergogna!
> uno mi ha addirittura detto che posso chiamarlo quando voglio (anche se sta a casa) e lui si libera.....


Uffi...Simy...hai frainteso...non ti ho mai detto così...
Ma si vero...sono senza vergogna...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> diletta sei grande, è bello leggere la tua storia anche se si capisce che tu sei anni luce avanti, noi siamo ancora ai nastri di partenza!



Marco, se leggi la risposta che ho dato oggi a Melania ti accorgerai che NON sono anni luce avanti a te.
E' tutta colpa di questa altalena emozionale che ogni tanto riprende ad oscillare.
Ci sarà un po' di pace per noi? E che riconoscimento potremo avere noi?
Ma chi ci risarcisce di tutto questo dolore? Loro?
Forse per le anime belle non c'è posto su questa terra.
Sì, oggi mi sento tanto vittima, e non è giusto perché so per certo di non meritarlo AFFATTO.   
E la cosa mi fa talmente incazzare...oggi ci devo andare io su quella collina deserta.
Forse devono provare a stare dall'altra parte...loro.
Qualcuno mi spieghi perché dobbiamo soffrire noi anche per loro e per le loro malefatte perché noi soffriamo molto di più di loro, e non è giusto, che ci mostrino tutti i loro sensi di colpa.
E' che non vedo alternative valide alla sofferenza: questo è un percorso obbligato, a senso unico...


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Guarda cara non mi va di raccontare qui alcune cose ma ti assicuro che ce ne sono due in particolare che sono senza vergogna! ma proprio senza vergogna!
> uno mi ha addirittura detto che posso chiamarlo quando voglio (anche se sta a casa) e lui si libera.....


...ma me lo posso immaginare! E' una delle categorie più sfrontate e più arrapate che ci siano, mi verrebbe pensato che le loro mogli abbiamo già raggiunto la pace dei sensi (ma non è così) o siano diventate tutte degli emeriti cessi, ma in realtà non c'entra proprio nulla.
Hanno solo tanta voglia di novità scopaiole, ma l'indigestione di f..a non esiste come disturbo?


----------



## Andy (3 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma me lo posso immaginare! E' una delle categorie più sfrontate e più arrapate che ci siano, mi verrebbe pensato che le loro mogli abbiamo già raggiunto la pace dei sensi (ma non è così) o siano diventate tutte degli emeriti cessi, ma in realtà non c'entra proprio nulla.
> Hanno solo tanta voglia di novità scopaiole, ma l'indigestione di f..a non esiste come disturbo?


Scusate, ma se molti uomini fanno così... o perchè sono pazzi e porci... o perchè sanno che funziona spesso... e se funziona è perchè dall'altra parte trovano l'ok

Parlo in genere.

Un uomo sposato a cui non gliela dà nessuna non fa queste cose, ma si sta bello tranquillo a casa sua...


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...ma me lo posso immaginare! E' una delle categorie più sfrontate e più arrapate che ci siano, mi verrebbe pensato che le loro mogli abbiamo già raggiunto la pace dei sensi (ma non è così) o siano diventate tutte degli emeriti cessi, ma in realtà non c'entra proprio nulla.
> Hanno solo tanta voglia di novità scopaiole, ma l'indigestione di f..a non esiste come disturbo?


a quanto pare non esiste! poi quando scoprono che sei single sembra che non abbiano mai visto una donna!


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Maddai ma che te frega?
> Qualche scenatona ogni tanto ci sta no?
> Non oso pensare a quelle della moglie di Lothar...quella donna è una tigre della malesia...povero Lothar...non oso pensare quel giorno triste e funesto in cui lo becca a diavolare...guarda ho già pronta una scatola di cioccolatini...che gli porterò all'ospedale...e mi farò un piantin...dicendomi...povero amico mio, ma che disgrazia...che incidente nel diavolamento...un altro eroe caduto!



E invece me ne frega Conte, le scenate di gelosia sono indice di pochezza, mi fanno proprio schifo e invece ci sono ricascata.
Oltretutto il suo ego è salito di un altro po' ("pende proprio dalle mie labbra...")
Accidenti a me!
E pensare che il "trombamico" ce l'ho anch'io e non ne approfitto...forse sono io a non aver capito un cavolo della vita.
Tutto colpa dell'amore.
Quel maledetto amore


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusate, ma se molti uomini fanno così... o perchè sono pazzi e porci... o perchè sanno che funziona spesso... e se funziona è perchè dall'altra parte trovano l'ok
> 
> Parlo in genere.
> 
> Un uomo sposato a cui non gliela dà nessuna non fa queste cose, ma si sta bello tranquillo a casa sua...


anche noi stiamo facendo un discorso in generale.....


----------



## Simy (3 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E invece me ne frega Conte, le scenate di gelosia sono indice di pochezza, mi fanno proprio schifo e invece ci sono ricascata.
> Oltretutto il suo ego è salito di un altro po' ("pende proprio dalle mie labbra...")
> Accidenti a me!
> *E pensare che il "trombamico" ce l'ho anch'io e non ne approfitto...forse sono io a non aver capito un cavolo della vita*.
> ...


se ti consola siamo in due!


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Scusate, ma se molti uomini fanno così... o perchè sono pazzi e porci... o perchè sanno che funziona spesso... e se funziona è perchè dall'altra parte trovano l'ok
> 
> Parlo in genere.
> 
> Un uomo sposato a cui non gliela dà nessuna non fa queste cose, ma si sta bello tranquillo a casa sua...



Ma infatti Andy, c'è talmente tanta fame in giro anche per le donne, ma il problema sta nel fatto che anche un piccolo segnale d'invito viene visto come una potenziale occasione da sfruttare e in questo sono maestri i maschi, e tu lo sai.
Comincio a pensare che la monogamia non abbia niente a che fare con l'essere umano...


----------



## Andy (3 Novembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> se ti consola siamo in due!


In 3: è come quello che non ruba mai. Quando lo fa per necessità lo beccano subito. Perchè non ci sa fare.

Allora, io oggi decido di divertirmi con una amica (ipotesi), domani incontro la donna con cui vorrei vivere, che ha certi principi morali... e lei il giorno dopo scopre che trombo le amiche... Allora, per chi non è dotato di questa virtù è meglio starsi booono...


----------



## Andy (3 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma infatti Andy, c'è talmente tanta fame in giro anche per le donne, ma il problema sta nel fatto che anche un piccolo segnale d'invito viene visto come una potenziale occasione da sfruttare e in questo sono maestri i maschi, e tu lo sai.
> Comincio a pensare che la monogamia non abbia niente a che fare con l'essere umano...


I maschi lo fanno anche senza segnali di invito. Prima o poi quella cade.

Perchè a volte il *no *di una donna nasconde un *sì* (ovvero devi sudare ma poi te la do), e ci si prova lo stesso. Non si sa mai...


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> In 3: è come quello che non ruba mai. Quando lo fa per necessità lo beccano subito. Perchè non ci sa fare.
> 
> Allora, io oggi decido di divertirmi con una amica (ipotesi), domani incontro la donna con cui vorrei vivere, che ha certi principi morali... e lei il giorno dopo scopre che trombo le amiche... Allora, per chi non è dotato di questa virtù è meglio starsi booono...



...e se invece avessero ragione i "gaudenti"?
CARPE DIEM?
In fondo questa è una valle di lacrime


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> In 3: è come quello che non ruba mai. Quando lo fa per necessità lo beccano subito. Perchè non ci sa fare.
> 
> Allora, io oggi decido di divertirmi con una amica (ipotesi), domani incontro la donna con cui vorrei vivere, che ha certi principi morali... e lei il giorno dopo scopre che trombo le amiche... Allora, per chi non è dotato di questa virtù è meglio starsi booono...



...e se invece avessero ragione i "gaudenti"?
CARPE DIEM?
In fondo questa è una valle di lacrime


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> I maschi lo fanno anche senza segnali di invito. Prima o poi quella cade.
> 
> Perchè a volte il *no *di una donna nasconde un *sì* (ovvero devi sudare ma poi te la do), e ci si prova lo stesso. Non si sa mai...



Troppo vero...il mio caro marito è stato anche un maestro della perseveranza, anche recentemente....


----------



## Andy (3 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e se invece avessero ragione i "gaudenti"?
> CARPE DIEM?
> In fondo questa è una valle di lacrime


E' vero, ma alla fin fine ognuno ha *i suoi principi morali*: non è un farsi l'esame di coscienza e prendere quello che ti da la vita l'unica maniera di pensare.
C' è gente che arriva alla morte seguendo i propri principi, e ci arriva soddisfatta lo stesso.
Forse perchè sono più importanti altre cose.

Come dice in quella canzone Vecchioni? 

*Conosco poeti
che spostano i fiumi con il pensiero,
e naviganti infiniti
che sanno parlare con il cielo. *

I grandi uomini sono quelli. Non quelli che vanno a sesso con la moglie accanto perchè "Carpe Diem"


----------



## Andy (3 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e se invece avessero ragione i "gaudenti"?
> CARPE DIEM?
> In fondo questa è una valle di lacrime


E' vero, ma alla fin fine ognuno ha *i suoi principi morali*: non è un farsi l'esame di coscienza e prendere quello che ti da la vita l'unica maniera di pensare.
C' è gente che arriva alla morte seguendo i propri principi, e ci arriva soddisfatta lo stesso.
Forse perchè sono più importanti altre cose.

Come dice in quella canzone Vecchioni? 

*Conosco poeti
che spostano i fiumi con il pensiero,
e naviganti infiniti
che sanno parlare con il cielo. *

I grandi uomini sono quelli. Non quelli che vanno a sesso con la moglie accanto perchè "Carpe Diem"


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Novembre 2011)

Ma perchè continuate a porvi in quest'ottica?
Di quelli che soffrono, ma hanno la verità dalla loro parte?

Non serve proprio a un fico secco, se poi dovete trovarvi in crisi ogni tre per due....


----------



## Chiara Matraini (3 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> E' vero, ma alla fin fine ognuno ha *i suoi principi morali*: non è un farsi l'esame di coscienza e prendere quello che ti da la vita l'unica maniera di pensare.
> C' è gente che arriva alla morte seguendo i propri principi,* e ci arriva soddisfatta lo stesso.*Forse perchè sono più importanti altre cose.


Intanto, da come esprimete, soddisfatti non lo siete per nulla.
Poi è difficile stabilire quanto è o è stata reale la soddisfazione di quei grandi uomini.
Vi piace crederlo......per poter sperare in qualcosa.


----------



## Andy (3 Novembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma perchè continuate a porvi in quest'ottica?
> Di quelli che soffrono, ma hanno la verità dalla loro parte?
> 
> Non serve proprio a un fico secco, se poi dovete trovarvi in crisi ogni tre per due....


La verità non è dalla parte di nessuno.  Nemmeno dalla parte di chi fa soffrire.

La verità è quello che accade. Allora bisogna accettare, come fa lo scienziato che vuole andare oltre. 

A volte è crudele, ma deve farlo. 

Però quando c'è un errore la colpa è sempre sicuramente di qualcuno.


----------



## Andy (3 Novembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Intanto, da come esprimete, *soddisfatti non lo siete per nulla*.
> Poi è difficile stabilire quanto è o è stata reale la soddisfazione di quei grandi uomini.
> Vi piace crederlo......per poter sperare in qualcosa.


Perchè, secondo te se io cambiassi e andassi a donne, mi sentirei più soddisfatto?


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Ma perchè continuate a porvi in quest'ottica?
> Di quelli che soffrono, ma hanno la verità dalla loro parte?
> 
> Non serve proprio a un fico secco, se poi dovete trovarvi in crisi ogni tre per due....



Io oggi soffro perché capita e posso farci poco. Domani sarà un altro giorno...migliore spero.
E oggi non mi sento depositaria di nessuna verità.
Sono un po' confusa, e capita anche questo.
Poi passa e si dirada anche la nebbia che avvolgeva la mente, questo di solito....


----------



## Diletta (3 Novembre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> La verità non è dalla parte di nessuno.  Nemmeno dalla parte di chi fa soffrire.
> 
> *La verità è quello che accade. Allora bisogna accettare, come fa lo scienziato che vuole andare oltre.
> *
> ...



Sì Andy, sono d'accordissimo con quello che hai scritto


----------



## MarcoP (3 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Marco, se leggi la risposta che ho dato oggi a Melania ti accorgerai che NON sono anni luce avanti a te.
> E' tutta colpa di questa altalena emozionale che ogni tanto riprende ad oscillare.
> Ci sarà un po' di pace per noi? E che riconoscimento potremo avere noi?
> Ma chi ci risarcisce di tutto questo dolore? Loro?
> ...


Cara Diletta forse il problema sta nel fatto che il tradimento non si riesce a dimenticare con facilità e di conseguenza torna spesso nella nostra mente per tormentarci.
In quei momenti ti ritornano in mente tutte le bugie e le falsità dette dalla moglie.... oppure ti viene in mente lei mentre stava e tromb... con lui ecc. ecc. e credimi questi pensieri sono devastanti.
A volte ci sono anche delle cose insignificanti (tipo un film dove c'è un episodio di tradimento) che ti fanno rivivere l'accaduto, basta anche una barzelletta raccontata dai colleghi.
Spero con tutto il cuore che il tempo cancelli questi riocordi perchè in questi momenti ci sto veramente da cane.
L'unica consolazione è che nei primi tempi i pensieri erano assidui e ricorrenti oggi invece sono più sporadici, però ancora ci sono!!!


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E invece me ne frega Conte, le scenate di gelosia sono indice di pochezza, mi fanno proprio schifo e invece ci sono ricascata.
> Oltretutto il suo ego è salito di un altro po' ("pende proprio dalle mie labbra...")
> Accidenti a me!
> E pensare che il "trombamico" ce l'ho anch'io e non ne approfitto...forse sono io a non aver capito un cavolo della vita.
> ...


[video=youtube;LjG6u32CTWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjG6u32CTWI&feature=related[/video]

Dietro una gran donna c'è sempre un buon trombamico!
Ma mi fai tenerezza e ti dedico questa canzoncina...


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...e se invece avessero ragione i "gaudenti"?
> CARPE DIEM?
> In fondo questa è una valle di lacrime


AHAHAHAHAHA...se ti sente Lothar...gli uomini maestri...le donne una valle di lacrime piangenti...
AHAHAHAHAAH...siamo noi gaudienti a tener su l'universo eh?
Siamo angeli mandati dal cielo a consolare le bambine che piangono in un angolo dicendo...pierimo mi ha fatto un dispetto...AHAHAHAAH


----------



## Non Registrato (3 Novembre 2011)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Intanto, da come esprimete, soddisfatti non lo siete per nulla.
> Poi è difficile stabilire quanto è o è stata reale la soddisfazione di quei grandi uomini.
> Vi piace crederlo......per poter sperare in qualcosa.


Invece e' piu' semplice di quanto tu creda stabilire la reale soddisfazione o meno derivante dalle proprie scelte...

se per attuarle tu ti sei "sacrificata" facendoti anche violenza allora sei avvezza all'inganno e prima o poi sbrocchi, se non percepisci la cosa come un sacrificio allora sei a posto con tutto...anche con  la tua coscienza...

ahahahahahah


----------



## contepinceton (3 Novembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Cara Diletta forse il problema sta nel fatto che il tradimento non si riesce a dimenticare con facilità e di conseguenza torna spesso nella nostra mente per tormentarci.
> In quei momenti ti ritornano in mente tutte le bugie e le falsità dette dalla moglie.... oppure ti viene in mente lei mentre stava e tromb... con lui ecc. ecc. e credimi questi pensieri sono devastanti.
> A volte ci sono anche delle cose insignificanti (tipo un film dove c'è un episodio di tradimento) che ti fanno rivivere l'accaduto, basta anche una barzelletta raccontata dai colleghi.
> Spero con tutto il cuore che il tempo cancelli questi riocordi perchè in questi momenti ci sto veramente da cane.
> L'unica consolazione è che nei primi tempi i pensieri erano assidui e ricorrenti oggi invece sono più sporadici, però ancora ci sono!!!


In parte vi capisco di riflesso eh? Anche il conte dentro di sè cova i suoi dispiaceri.
Ho un'amica a cui il matrimonio è andato molto male.
Lei veramente ci credeva si era come dire sbregata per quest'uomo, ma ne ha ricavato un pugno di mosche.
Ogni volta che lei ne parla, io ne soffro incredibilmente.
Lei non ha mai saputo che quando eravamo molto giovani, avrei fatto carte false perchè lei fosse la mia compagna.
Lei non l'ha mai saputo e ogni volta che parla di suo marito. Penso di provare quello che provate voi quando dite che un episodio o qualcosa vi riporta a quello che avete passato.
Chissà che cosa mi direbbe se dopo tanti anni le confidassi i miei sentimenti di allora.
Chissà...


----------



## kay76 (3 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Io oggi soffro perché capita e posso farci poco. Domani sarà un altro giorno...migliore spero.
> E oggi non mi sento depositaria di nessuna verità.
> Sono un po' confusa, e capita anche questo.
> Poi passa e si dirada anche la nebbia che avvolgeva la mente, questo di solito....


Ciao carissima...oggi brutta giornata? un abbraccio


----------



## Hirohito (3 Novembre 2011)

Solo se siete oltre gli "anta".

Hiro



MarcoP ha detto:


> Volevo porre una domanda alle persone che come me hanno subito un tradimento.
> Siete riusciti a superare completamente il tradimento e avete ricostruito un rapporto soldio?
> 
> Quale suggerimento potete  dare a chi come me sta cercando di recuperare un rapporto dopo un evento del genere?
> Grazie per l'aiuto che vorrete fornirmi.


----------



## Massone (4 Novembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Cara Diletta forse il problema sta nel fatto che il tradimento non si riesce a dimenticare con facilità e di conseguenza torna spesso nella nostra mente per tormentarci.
> In quei momenti ti ritornano in mente tutte le bugie e le falsità dette dalla moglie.... oppure ti viene in mente lei mentre stava e tromb... con lui ecc. ecc. e credimi questi pensieri sono devastanti.
> A volte ci sono anche delle cose insignificanti (tipo un film dove c'è un episodio di tradimento) che ti fanno rivivere l'accaduto, basta anche una barzelletta raccontata dai colleghi.
> Spero con tutto il cuore che il tempo cancelli questi riocordi perchè in questi momenti ci sto veramente da cane.
> L'unica consolazione è che nei primi tempi i pensieri erano assidui e ricorrenti oggi invece sono più sporadici, però ancora ci sono!!!


ciao Marcop 
sto sperimentando questa tecnica che poi( mi viene naturale) quando i pensieri del tradimento si accavallano per giorni e giorni e' la testa mi sta per scoppiare per scaricare la tensione trovo il modo  per litigare con lei urlandogli e rinfacciandogli quello che ha fatto  che mi fa stare tanto male.
Dopo la litigata non gli parlo anche per tutta la giornata e' non lo faccio finche' non e' lei che viene da me a cercare di far pace cosi poi riprendendo il rapporto mi sento meglio.


----------



## Non Registrato (4 Novembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Cara Diletta forse il problema sta nel fatto che il tradimento non si riesce a dimenticare con facilità e di conseguenza torna spesso nella nostra mente per tormentarci.
> In quei momenti ti ritornano in mente tutte le bugie e le falsità dette dalla moglie.... oppure ti viene in mente lei mentre stava e tromb... con lui ecc. ecc. e credimi questi pensieri sono devastanti.
> A volte ci sono anche delle cose insignificanti (tipo un film dove c'è un episodio di tradimento) che ti fanno rivivere l'accaduto, basta anche una barzelletta raccontata dai colleghi.
> Spero con tutto il cuore che il tempo cancelli questi riocordi perchè in questi momenti ci sto veramente da cane.
> L'unica consolazione è che nei primi tempi i pensieri erano assidui e ricorrenti oggi invece sono più sporadici, però ancora ci sono!!!



caro Marco il problema secondo me è che dopo il tradimento l'amore finisce perchè finisce la fiducia, la stima e la considerazione.

dovremmo essere onesti con noi e riconoscerlo.

voglio farvi una domanda ma se il tradimento fosse stato fatto prima del matrimonio avreste perdoanto oppure avreste lasciato all'istante?


----------



## Diletta (4 Novembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Cara Diletta forse il problema sta nel fatto che il tradimento non si riesce a dimenticare con facilità e di conseguenza torna spesso nella nostra mente per tormentarci.
> In quei momenti ti ritornano in mente tutte le bugie e le falsità dette dalla moglie.... oppure ti viene in mente lei mentre stava e tromb... con lui ecc. ecc. e credimi questi pensieri sono devastanti.
> A volte ci sono anche delle cose insignificanti (tipo un film dove c'è un episodio di tradimento) che ti fanno rivivere l'accaduto, basta anche una barzelletta raccontata dai colleghi.
> Spero con tutto il cuore che il tempo cancelli questi riocordi perchè in questi momenti ci sto veramente da cane.
> *L'unica consolazione è che nei primi tempi i pensieri erano assidui e ricorrenti oggi invece sono più sporadici, però ancora ci sono!!!*





...allora coraggio e avanti così !!!


----------



## Diletta (4 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;LjG6u32CTWI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LjG6u32CTWI&feature=related[/video]
> 
> *Dietro una gran donna c'è sempre un buon trombamico!*
> Ma mi fai tenerezza e ti dedico questa canzoncina...



Questa poi non la sapevo...!

Per la canzoncina ti ringrazio per avermela dedicata: il titolo è perfetto per me, e molto incoraggiante direi!!


----------



## Diletta (4 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> *In parte vi capisco di riflesso eh? Anche il conte dentro di sè cova i suoi dispiaceri.*
> Ho un'amica a cui il matrimonio è andato molto male.
> Lei veramente ci credeva si era come dire sbregata per quest'uomo, ma ne ha ricavato un pugno di mosche.
> Ogni volta che lei ne parla, io ne soffro incredibilmente.
> ...



Caro Conte, sei sicuro di capirci solo "di riflesso" e che i dispiaceri che covi dentro non siano anche profondamente legati al tuo vissuto?
Le tue risposte mostrano estrema sensibilità e profondità d'animo di chi ha provato sulla propria pelle qualcosa di doloroso...


----------



## Diletta (4 Novembre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Marco, è molto difficile ti capisco.
> Non ricordo quanto tempo sia passato da quando hai saputo del tradimento.
> Il 29 di ottobre per me sarà passato un anno e ti posso dire di essere ancora all'inizio del cammino.
> Posso dirti che ora è passata la rabbia, è passata l'ossessione del pensare a lui con lei continuamente, ma di certo non è tornata la serenità. C'è ancora delusione, ci sono ancora momenti di tristezza, momenti in cui sto male.
> ...



Cara Kay,
anche se con ritardo ci tenevo molto a dirti che le tue parole sono bellissime e sono di aiuto per tutti noi.
Grazie !


----------



## Diletta (4 Novembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> ciao Marcop
> sto sperimentando questa tecnica che poi( mi viene naturale) quando i pensieri del tradimento si accavallano per giorni e giorni e' la testa mi sta per scoppiare per scaricare la tensione trovo il modo  per litigare con lei urlandogli e rinfacciandogli quello che ha fatto  che mi fa stare tanto male.
> Dopo la litigata non gli parlo anche per tutta la giornata e' non lo faccio finche' non e' lei che viene da me a cercare di far pace cosi poi riprendendo il rapporto mi sento meglio.


Tu hai un bisogno enorme di punirla e lo fai colpevolizzandola e rinfacciandole quello che ha fatto.
Così facendo la riempi di rimorsi che la spingono a venire da te con la cenere in testa.
All'inizio l'abbiamo fatto tutti, ma poi basta.
Non so da quanto hai fatto la scoperta e da quanto "operi" con la tua tecnica, tieni presente che hai di fronte una persona come te, con un grosso carico sulle spalle e quella persona, pur avendo fatto una cosa orribile, è sempre la tua compagna di vita, la persona amata che hai scelto.
Capisco che sia per scaricare la tensione, ma il consiglio che mi sento di darti è quello di non esagerare, di non infierire oltremisura.
Se c'è rimasto ancora dell'amore in te è il momento di tirarlo fuori per aiutare te e lei


----------



## Massone (4 Novembre 2011)

Ciao Diletta, 

La scoperta   l'ho fatta circa cinque mesi fa e' scritta anche qua.

Non so a voi ma a me questa cosa sta provocando notevoli danni a tutti i livelli anche in ambito lavorativo ho avuto un calo evidente.
Poi spesso mi distraggo,le persone che stanno intorno a me me lo fanno notare, pensa che ho anche incidentato due volte la vettura anche se lievemente.

Inoltre tu dici che lei  porta  un'enorme carico sulle spalle, ma e' proprio questo che io non vedo  come se volesse sminuire l'accaduto.

E' solamente rabbia... non riesco a convincemi perche' sia potuto accadere.

Con questo non voglio dire  che lo faccia tutti i giorni ma quando la tenzione alimenta fortemente ci vuole una valvola di sfogo e su chi se non a chi l'ha provocato che ne diventi partecipe. 

Partire almeno in parte sul bilanciamento della sofferenza e la ricostruzione del rapporto.

Perche'a mio avviso chi ha sbagliato dovrebbe impegnarsi di piu per attraversare il guado e l'altro tenderle la mano .

Solo cosi  si  dimostra che c'e' ancora AMORE  e che  entrambi vogliono ancora un cammino insieme.

Ciao


----------



## contepinceton (4 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Conte, sei sicuro di capirci solo "di riflesso" e che i dispiaceri che covi dentro non siano anche profondamente legati al tuo vissuto?
> Le tue risposte mostrano estrema sensibilità e profondità d'animo di chi ha provato sulla propria pelle qualcosa di doloroso...


Donna...
Ma non ho certo provato i dolori da tradimento...ma altre cose...ma sono cose che ho lasciato andare per sempre...


----------



## Diletta (5 Novembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> Ciao Diletta,
> 
> La scoperta   l'ho fatta circa cinque mesi fa e' scritta anche qua.
> 
> ...


Ciao Massone,
capisco molto di più ora che conosco i tempi: 5 mesi non sono nulla, hai un bel po' di strada da fare, non ti invidio perché ricordo perfettamente la devastazione di quel periodo che non augurerei al mio peggior nemico.   
Sì, la cosa provoca danni a tutti i livelli e in tutti gli ambiti: la nostra mente è totalmente presa dai soliti pensieri e, pur sforzandoci per dedicarci ai tanti impegni della giornata, si rimane distratti e si combinano anche guai.
E' come fossimo in un limbo. 
La rabbia deve trovare la sua valvola di sfogo e la si trova anche inveendo e gridando contro chi ha causato tutto ciò.
Ma ripeto: col tempo non sentirai più tutto quel bisogno di esternarla in quel modo, ci sarà ancora della rabbia dentro di te, ma sarà meno forte e riuscirai a controllarla o a dirottarla altrove. 
Inoltre, verrà un giorno in cui capirai che questo atteggiamento così devastante non vi porta da nessuna parte perché è distruttivo per la coppia e ogni volta che accade vi riporta un passo indietro alla ricostruzione.
Ma tutto avverrà col tempo, e ce ne vuole di tempo...  
E non dico che non ci ricascherai più nei litigi furibondi: a me è capitato due giorni fa ed è stato eclatante, ma ho notato che è rientrato velocemente, senza strascichi. 
Mi devo quindi accontentare: è una ricaduta, ce ne saranno altre...
Sul voler sminuire l'accaduto, lo avverto anch'io e penso che sia un atteggiamento tipico, ma pensi che tua moglie non si senta effettivamente così manchevole?
Ho notato che lui i primi mesi tendeva a giustificarsi, l'idea era che non si rendesse tanto conto, poi, col tempo e col dialogo (e con le parolacce) ha realizzato di aver fatto un grosso sbaglio e appare più pentito.
Anch'io a volte vorrei di più da lui, ma poi ci penso su e realizzo che sostanzialmente fa molto per me.
Forse si diventa troppo esigenti, ci sentiamo, ma lo siamo, così migliori noi.
Tu solo puoi capire dal comportamento di lei se ti ama ancora tanto, immagino quello che stai pensando ora: non la conosco più per niente, mi appare una estranea se ha potuto fare una cosa simile, quindi come posso capire?
E' vero anche quello, ma ti dico che quando avrai smaltito un altro po' di dolore/rabbia tornerai anche più obiettivo e la valuterai meglio.
Io sono ancora in questa fase di valutazione e verifica: io so per certo che mi ama, ora le mie energie sono incentrate sul capire se lui può veramente essere la persona leale che pretendo che sia d'ora in poi e se è stato pienamente sincero con me riguardo alle malefatte. Arduo compito, che ne dici?
Per me valutarlo in questo senso è TUTTO, ne va non solo della mia serenità, ma è in gioco il futuro del nostro matrimonio.


----------



## contepinceton (5 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ciao Massone,
> capisco molto di più ora che conosco i tempi: 5 mesi non sono nulla, hai un bel po' di strada da fare, non ti invidio perché ricordo perfettamente la devastazione di quel periodo che non augurerei al mio peggior nemico.
> Sì, la cosa provoca danni a tutti i livelli e in tutti gli ambiti: la nostra mente è totalmente presa dai soliti pensieri e, pur sforzandoci per dedicarci ai tanti impegni della giornata, si rimane distratti e si combinano anche guai.
> E' come fossimo in un limbo.
> ...


Una posta alta eh?
Oggi sono a quota 17 anni di matrimonio, in un senso...


----------



## Massone (6 Novembre 2011)

ciao Diletta,

Hai esposto correttamente quello che si prova  solo chi ci e' passato puo capire.
Anche se non conosco la tua storia (non l'ho trovata)(e quando tempo e' passato) ma si capisce bene, hai ancora molti dubbi e la ferita  ancora aperta, sinceramente stento a credere che si possa rimarginare completamente.
Ad un certo punto quando rientrano(loro) non danno una certa importanza al male che fanno, ma  al contrario cercano addirittura comprensione per quello che e' accaduto (poverini!) 
Non so se sono tutti cosi (i fedifraghi) ma le tentano tutte pur di scolparsi.
Gia' Arduo Compito (si noti lettere maiuscole) ai posteri.........   speriamo solo di non aver speso  bene il tempo.
Ciao


----------



## MarcoP (6 Novembre 2011)

Buona sera ragazzi, mi unisco al coro.
Ho appena fatto una litigata con mia moglie per altri motivi estranei al tradimento.
Però quando lei mi stava accusando di alcuni errori che avevo commesso oggi le ho ricordato che lei così tanto perfetta non è (alludendo al tradimento).
Lo so, non ci entrava nulla (lei si è pure offesa) ma mi è venuto in mente e mi sono sfogato.
Lo so che rinfacciare sempre l'accaduto non aiuta la coppia però non è semplice metterci una pietra sopra e non parlarne più.
Come vedete cara Diletta e caro Massone ho molta strada ancora da percorrere prima di arrivare alla meta...


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Una posta alta eh?
> Oggi sono a quota 17 anni di matrimonio, in un senso...



Con un giorno di ritardo: tanti tanti cari auguri caro Conte!
E stai in carampana: anche il 17 non è un gran bel numero....

:mexican::mexican:


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2011)

Massone ha detto:


> ciao Diletta,
> 
> Hai esposto correttamente quello che si prova  solo chi ci e' passato puo capire.
> Anche se non conosco la tua storia (non l'ho trovata)(e quando tempo e' passato) ma si capisce bene, hai ancora molti dubbi e la ferita  ancora aperta, sinceramente stento a credere che si possa rimarginare completamente.
> ...



E' passato un anno, la ferita è ancora aperta: sembra rimarginarsi per poi riaprirsi.
E' una condanna. 
Ma sono io che devo superare la cosa, lui è a posto, tranquillo se lo sono io.
Non vedo in lui cenni di dolore, vuole solo voltar pagina, ma anch'io lo voglio tanto, se non altro per liberarmi da questo tormento.
Sinceramente, non credevo fosse così difficile all'inizio, contavo di esserne fuori nel giro di pochi mesi.
Illusa....


----------



## Diletta (6 Novembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Buona sera ragazzi, mi unisco al coro.
> Ho appena fatto una litigata con mia moglie per altri motivi estranei al tradimento.
> Però quando lei mi stava accusando di alcuni errori che avevo commesso oggi le ho ricordato che lei così tanto perfetta non è (alludendo al tradimento).
> Lo so, non ci entrava nulla (lei si è pure offesa) ma mi è venuto in mente e mi sono sfogato.
> ...


Caro Marco, sono passati pochissimi mesi dalla tua scoperta del fattaccio, è tutto come da manuale.
E' normale che ti rivenga in mente, e ogni occasione è buona per il rinfaccio.
Pensa che io non riesco ancora a metterci nessuna pietra su, e lo vorrei tanto, e ciclicamente ne devo riparlare e ogni volta mi vengono in mente nuove cose, che poi nuove non sono, ma sono viste da angolazioni diverse della mia mente.
Non è per niente semplice, e ora capisco chi non ce l'ha fatta dopo averci provato


----------



## Non Registrato (6 Novembre 2011)

*ciao*

X Marco e Diletta dopo quello che avete passato , i vostri partners hanno una bella faccia tosta a litigare con voi. Dovrebbero condonarvi tutto quello che fate o quasi. Forse c'è un solo lato positivo dell'essere traditi : acquisizione di credito illimitato nei confronti del partner.Fate bene a rinfacciare , se mai alzassero la cresta.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Con un giorno di ritardo: tanti tanti cari auguri caro Conte!
> E stai in carampana: anche il 17 non è un gran bel numero....
> 
> :mexican::mexican:


Ma se solo sapessi cosa ho combinato per questo anniversario...
Ti dico solo...nuova tacca alle mie esperienze...eheheheheeheh...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> X Marco e Diletta dopo quello che avete passato , i vostri partners hanno una bella faccia tosta a litigare con voi. Dovrebbero condonarvi tutto quello che fate o quasi. Forse c'è un solo lato positivo dell'essere traditi : acquisizione di credito illimitato nei confronti del partner.Fate bene a rinfacciare , se mai alzassero la cresta.


???????
In amore non ci può mai essere nessun credito.
Ma stiamo scherzando?
Sarebbe come stare con una persona per farle un favore, o perchè si hanno debiti di riconoscenza, o perchè poverina se sta da sola soffre troppo, o per compassione...

Fidati...se tu nel momento che scopri di essere tradito, vedi nell'altro una merda e non una persona...
Lo lasci e amen.

Ma che schifo di discorso che hai fatto...
Ah dato che tu mi hai tradito adesso io sono in diritto di mancarti di rispetto in ogni modo e maniera?

Ma cosa credi che così si aggiustino le cose?
Macchè si spaccano ancora di più...


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Marco, sono passati pochissimi mesi dalla tua scoperta del fattaccio, è tutto come da manuale.
> E' normale che ti rivenga in mente, e ogni occasione è buona per il rinfaccio.
> Pensa che io non riesco ancora a metterci nessuna pietra su, e lo vorrei tanto, e ciclicamente ne devo riparlare e ogni volta mi vengono in mente nuove cose, che poi nuove non sono, ma sono viste da angolazioni diverse della mia mente.
> Non è per niente semplice, e ora capisco chi non ce l'ha fatta dopo averci provato


Wovo....vl...e se tuo marito fa come me...che prende e se ne va e ti lascia là a predicare da sola...che fai?


----------



## Mal Registrato (6 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Wovo....vl...e se tuo marito fa come me...che prende e se ne va e ti lascia là a predicare da sola...che fai?


Conte tu sei simpatico, ma vorrei capissi una cosetta.
Allora, io mi sono tirato una martellata su un dito, e mi fà un male cane, ora anche se tu sei intelligente e sensibile da comprendere il mio dolore, vorrei che tu prendessi un bel martello posizionassi il tuo bel dito, e gli dessi una bella e sonora martellata! 
Ecco ora capisci veramente cosa ho provato.






P.s. mi raccomando non farlo davvero che ti servono i ditini per suonare ;-)


----------



## kay76 (6 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> X Marco e Diletta dopo quello che avete passato , i vostri partners hanno una bella faccia tosta a litigare con voi. Dovrebbero condonarvi tutto quello che fate o quasi. Forse c'è un solo lato positivo dell'essere traditi : acquisizione di credito illimitato nei confronti del partner.Fate bene a rinfacciare , se mai alzassero la cresta.


Io non credo che se si vuole davvero costruire un nuovo e migliore rapporto, si debba partire dal presupposto che il tradito sarà per sempre in credito. E che potrà fare o dire qualsiasi cosa perchè in quanto tradito ne ha il diritto. e se è così allora forse è meglio lasciarsi. Non ci potrà mai essere un rapporto vero se uno dei due (in questo caso il traditore) non è più libero di dire la sua, anche di criticare l'altro, se non è più libero di arrabbiarsi o dire questo non mi va.
Un giorno mio marito mi disse: vorrei un giorno essere di nuovo libero di mandarti a  quel paese e di litigare con te, come facevamo prima. 
Certo che all'inizio non è così, in questo tempo molte cose mi sono state condonate e molte volte mi sono sentita in diritto di infierire, di insultare e di arrabbiarmi anche per cose non troppo importanti. Ma non potrà essere per sempre così.E più vado avanti più mi rendo conto di questo. Sarebbe un rapporto falsato.


----------



## kay76 (6 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> X Marco e Diletta dopo quello che avete passato , i vostri partners hanno una bella faccia tosta a litigare con voi. Dovrebbero condonarvi tutto quello che fate o quasi. Forse c'è un solo lato positivo dell'essere traditi : acquisizione di credito illimitato nei confronti del partner.Fate bene a rinfacciare , se mai alzassero la cresta.


Io non credo che se si vuole davvero costruire un nuovo e migliore rapporto, si debba partire dal presupposto che il tradito sarà per sempre in credito. E che potrà fare o dire qualsiasi cosa perchè in quanto tradito ne ha il diritto. e se è così allora forse è meglio lasciarsi. Non ci potrà mai essere un rapporto vero se uno dei due (in questo caso il traditore) non è più libero di dire la sua, anche di criticare l'altro, se non è più libero di arrabbiarsi o dire questo non mi va.
Un giorno mio marito mi disse: vorrei un giorno essere di nuovo libero di mandarti a  quel paese e di litigare con te, come facevamo prima. 
Certo che all'inizio non è così, in questo tempo molte cose mi sono state condonate e molte volte mi sono sentita in diritto di infierire, di insultare e di arrabbiarmi anche per cose non troppo importanti. Ma non potrà essere per sempre così.E più vado avanti più mi rendo conto di questo. Sarebbe un rapporto falsato.


----------



## contepinceton (6 Novembre 2011)

Mal Registrato ha detto:


> Conte tu sei simpatico, ma vorrei capissi una cosetta.
> Allora, io mi sono tirato una martellata su un dito, e mi fà un male cane, ora anche se tu sei intelligente e sensibile da comprendere il mio dolore, vorrei che tu prendessi un bel martello posizionassi il tuo bel dito, e gli dessi una bella e sonora martellata!
> Ecco ora capisci veramente cosa ho provato.
> 
> ...


Ho capito...ma è anche vero che i ditini mi servono per infilarle nel nasino eh?
Ho capito...


----------



## Massone (7 Novembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Buona sera ragazzi, mi unisco al coro.
> Ho appena fatto una litigata con mia moglie per altri motivi estranei al tradimento.
> Però quando lei mi stava accusando di alcuni errori che avevo commesso oggi le ho ricordato che lei così tanto perfetta non è (alludendo al tradimento).
> Lo so, non ci entrava nulla (lei si è pure offesa) ma mi è venuto in mente e mi sono sfogato.
> ...



infatti questi signori sono un po ipocriti sara un male di categoria o cosa? sono da studiare!


----------



## Ultimo (7 Novembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Cara Diletta forse il problema sta nel fatto che il tradimento non si riesce a dimenticare con facilità e di conseguenza torna spesso nella nostra mente per tormentarci.
> In quei momenti ti ritornano in mente tutte le bugie e le falsità dette dalla moglie.... oppure ti viene in mente lei mentre stava e tromb... con lui ecc. ecc. e credimi questi pensieri sono devastanti.
> A volte ci sono anche delle cose insignificanti (tipo un film dove c'è un episodio di tradimento) che ti fanno rivivere l'accaduto, basta anche una barzelletta raccontata dai colleghi.
> Spero con tutto il cuore che il tempo cancelli questi riocordi perchè in questi momenti ci sto veramente da cane.
> L'unica consolazione è che nei primi tempi i pensieri erano assidui e ricorrenti oggi invece sono più sporadici, però ancora ci sono!!!


Il tradimento non verrà mai scordato, mai scordato perchè il quel momento scopri una cosa che ti resterà accanto per tutta la vita.
Una cosa che ti terrà compagnia per sempre..... la consapevolezza di una cosa soltanto, che nel mondo l'unica persona a cui devi fare affidamento a cui devi rendere conto  e con cui devi discutere quando ne senti la necessità.. TE STESSO.
Il resto rimane contorno, è brutto dire la parola contorno, ma con ciò non voglio dire che il resto non conta, dico soltanto che nel momento in cui, si ha la capacità di riprendere la fiducia in se stessi, nel momento in cui si ha la capacità di credere in se stesso, e nel momento in cui capisci che la vita gira attorno a noi ed a tutto quello che abbiamo costruito,e nel momento in cui sappiamo che siamo esseri umani che possiamo sbagliare e che dobbiamo accettarci ed accettare e nel momento in cui sappiamo che stiamo bene con noi stessi, la vita vale la pena di essere vissuta.
Quei pensieri ci saranno sempre, perchè la parola cornuto, nella società risulta come insulto a chi è stato tradito, ma per quanto alcune volte la colpa ricade anche sul tradito, chi invece deve sentirsi male nel vedere un film, o nel sentire raccontare una barzelletta che riporti con una frase  un'immagine del fatto... deve essere il traditore.


----------



## Niko74 (7 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Caro Marco, sono passati pochissimi mesi dalla tua scoperta del fattaccio, è tutto come da manuale.
> *E' normale che ti rivenga in mente, e ogni occasione è buona per il rinfaccio.*
> Pensa che io non riesco ancora a metterci nessuna pietra su, e lo vorrei tanto, e ciclicamente ne devo riparlare e ogni volta mi vengono in mente nuove cose, che poi nuove non sono, ma sono viste da angolazioni diverse della mia mente.
> Non è per niente semplice, e ora capisco chi non ce l'ha fatta dopo averci provato


Mah....è normale che ti torni in mente sicuramente....però io non lo ho MAI rinfacciato una volta a mia moglie.
Cioè...quando si parla della cosa (non spessissimo) se ne parla...ma poi non è che ad ogni litigata anche per altri motivi vado a tirar fuori sta storia ...anche se obvviamente la ho ben impressa nella mente eh...


----------



## Diletta (8 Novembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mah....è normale che ti torni in mente sicuramente....però io non lo ho MAI rinfacciato una volta a mia moglie.
> Cioè...quando si parla della cosa (non spessissimo) se ne parla...ma poi non è che ad ogni litigata anche per altri motivi vado a tirar fuori sta storia ...anche se obvviamente la ho ben impressa nella mente eh...




Niko, mi rivolgevo a Marco e alla sua storia. Lui ha cominciato da poco quel percorso che ben conosciamo e quindi è capibile che non ce la faccia ancora a trattenersi e finisca col rinfacciare.
Se tu non hai mai rinfacciato la cosa a tua moglie sei stato bravissimo, io non posso dire altrettanto, ma ho capito che non potevo esagerare perché non era giusto. Ora, quando se ne parla (e se ne parla) lo facciamo da persone adulte, con la massima calma e tranquillità e da ogni dialogo esce qualcosa di positivo, di costruttivo per entrambi.


----------



## Diletta (9 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> caro Marco il problema secondo me è che dopo il tradimento l'amore finisce perchè finisce la fiducia, la stima e la considerazione.
> 
> dovremmo essere onesti con noi e riconoscerlo.
> 
> voglio farvi una domanda ma se il tradimento fosse stato fatto prima del matrimonio avreste perdoanto oppure avreste lasciato all'istante?



Provo a risponderti io con un po' di ritardo:

molte volte accade che la delusione provata sia talmente forte da portarsi via anche l'amore.
In questi casi c'è poco da fare: l'amore finisce, penso che non si provi più niente a parte l'indifferenza.
In altri casi, il sentimento rimane anche se indebolito e impoverito da quello che è successo ed è da qui che bisogna ripartire mettendoci tutto l'impegno. E' un amore malato che necessita di tanta cura perché può bastare anche poco perché quella fiammella che lo alimenta si spenga del tutto.
Io la vedo così.

Per quanto riguarda la domanda che ci hai fatto: la riposta è difficile da dare non potendomi trovare nella situazione.
Posso solo avanzare delle ipotesi...
Il mio sentimento per lui era forte anche prima del matrimonio, quindi è possibile che avrei accettato la sfida di continuare con lui nel caso avessi scoperto la singola tresca.
Non oso neanche immaginare a ciò che sarebbe successo nel caso avessi scoperto il modus vivendi del mio "fedele" fidanzatino che rispondeva invece all'immagine di un libertino professionista. Forse saremmo finiti sul giornale...
Invece, lui ha avuto una fortuna sfacciata e me lo sono sposato del tutto ignara. 
Ma la vita ti presenta sempre il conto, prima o poi...
E che conto...


----------



## Diletta (9 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Il tradimento non verrà mai scordato, mai scordato perchè il quel momento scopri una cosa che ti resterà accanto per tutta la vita.
> Una cosa che ti terrà compagnia per sempre..... la consapevolezza di una cosa soltanto, che nel mondo l'unica persona a cui devi fare affidamento a cui devi rendere conto  e con cui devi discutere quando ne senti la necessità.. TE STESSO.
> Il resto rimane contorno, è brutto dire la parola contorno, ma con ciò non voglio dire che il resto non conta, dico soltanto che nel momento in cui, si ha la capacità di riprendere la fiducia in se stessi, nel momento in cui si ha la capacità di credere in se stesso, e nel momento in cui capisci che la vita gira attorno a noi ed a tutto quello che abbiamo costruito,e nel momento in cui sappiamo che siamo esseri umani che possiamo sbagliare e che dobbiamo accettarci ed accettare e nel momento in cui sappiamo che stiamo bene con noi stessi, la vita vale la pena di essere vissuta.
> Quei pensieri ci saranno sempre, perchè la parola cornuto, nella società risulta come insulto a chi è stato tradito, ma per quanto alcune volte la colpa ricade anche sul tradito, *chi invece deve sentirsi male nel vedere un film, o nel sentire raccontare una barzelletta che riporti con una frase  un'immagine del fatto... deve essere il traditore.[/Q*UOTE]
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Claudio. ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il tradimento non verrà mai scordato, mai scordato perchè il quel momento scopri una cosa che ti resterà accanto per tutta la vita.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (9 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Claudio. ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Il tradimento non verrà mai scordato, mai scordato perchè il quel momento scopri una cosa che ti resterà accanto per tutta la vita.
> ...


----------



## Diletta (9 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > *Allora tu alterni momenti in cui sai di essere una donna forte e complice che non formalizza...*
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Allora tu alterni momenti in cui sai di essere una donna forte e complice che non formalizza...
> ...


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io la vedo in maniera opposta a te
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ...ma ne sei sicura Farfalla?
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (11 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Conosco matrimoni così e solo perchè il tuo o il mio non lo sono, non mi giustifico dietro al fatto che tanto lo fanno tutti.
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > [/COLOR]
> ...


----------



## bah (11 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> PErchè fai distinzione tra te e lui? Se era un periodo di stanca perchè tu l'hai accettato portando pazienza e invece lui ha cercato altrove?
> PErchè non l'hai fatto anche tu? Forse perchè tu l'amavi?


Forse perchè le persone sono diverse, semplicemente diverse.
Hanno sensibilità, intelligenza, valori, pensieri, emozioni differenti. 
Quello che per qualcuno è la fine del mondo, per altri è una sciocchezza.
C'è chi è convinto di amare pur tradendo la persona che "ama", e chi è convinto di amare "solo" perchè non tradisce.
La realtà? Una personalissima costruzione.


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2011)

bah ha detto:


> Forse perchè le persone sono diverse, semplicemente diverse.
> Hanno sensibilità, intelligenza, valori, pensieri, emozioni differenti.
> Quello che per qualcuno è la fine del mondo, per altri è una sciocchezza.
> C'è chi è convinto di amare pur tradendo la persona che "ama", e chi è convinto di amare "solo" perchè non tradisce.
> La realtà? Una personalissima costruzione.


Non so chi sei, ma ti quoto in tutto


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2011)

bah ha detto:


> Forse perchè le persone sono diverse, semplicemente diverse.
> Hanno sensibilità, intelligenza, valori, pensieri, emozioni differenti.
> Quello che per qualcuno è la fine del mondo, per altri è una sciocchezza.
> C'è chi è convinto di amare pur tradendo la persona che "ama", e chi è convinto di amare "solo" perchè non tradisce.
> La realtà? Una personalissima costruzione.


Le mie erano solo domande. Non certo un giudizio verso Diletta. Se la sentissi felice della scelta che ha fatto non mi permetterei di dirle nulla. Dato che la sensazione che ho è diversa mi sarebbe piaciuto approfondire.......


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Novembre 2011)

Claudio. ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > [/COLOR]
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Conte, come seconda attività potresti fare benissimo lo psicologo, hai colto esattamente nel segno.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (11 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io la vedo in maniera opposta a te
> ...


----------



## Diletta (11 Novembre 2011)

farfalla ha detto:


> Diletta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Conosco matrimoni così e solo perchè il tuo o il mio non lo sono, non mi giustifico dietro al fatto che tanto lo fanno tutti.
> ...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Novembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> farfalla ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Incazzarsi, puntare i piedi, fare scenate...insistere...ribadire all'infinito gli stessi concetti...predicare non è certo indice di fortezza eh?
> ...


----------



## diavoletta_78 (12 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> ... e invece è tutto il contrario, almeno da me!
> Quando capita di trovarsi in una situazione simile, come un film o una barzelletta, che tra l'altro racconta proprio lui e ci ride pure di gusto, lui mi guarda ammiccante, con quel modo tutto suo, come per dire "so di essere un mascalzone, ma ti piaccio lo stesso, vero?"
> La cosa è disarmante...finisco per accennare un sorriso...complice e sdrammatizzante.
> Ma in quei momenti il mio disagio dura poco: non mi sento affatto debole, anzi il contrario.
> ...


Non vorrei fare l'avvocato del diavolo e neanche insinuare altri dubbi....perchè, benchè in posizione molto diversa dalla vostra capisco benissimo il meccanismo mentale in cui vi siete trovati e vi trovate! Il mio è identico!
Su che base dici che non c'è mai stato amore nei suoi tradimenti?
Ti fidi perchè te l'ha detto lui o per il semplice fatto che è rimasto con te e ha giurato di amare sol te?
Qual è il segno o il segnale per il quale ti senti così sicura di affermare ciò?
Ti senti su un piano superiore perchè lui è rimasto con te????


----------



## Eliade (12 Novembre 2011)

Santo cielo...ragazzi, i quote! Levate dal codice QUOTE il pezzo col nome che non v'interessa!!! Non si capisce nulla!


----------



## Diletta (13 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Non vorrei fare l'avvocato del diavolo e neanche insinuare altri dubbi....perchè, benchè in posizione molto diversa dalla vostra capisco benissimo il meccanismo mentale in cui vi siete trovati e vi trovate! Il mio è identico!
> Su che base dici che non c'è mai stato amore nei suoi tradimenti?
> Ti fidi perchè te l'ha detto lui o per il semplice fatto che è rimasto con te e ha giurato di amare sol te?
> Qual è il segno o il segnale per il quale ti senti così sicura di affermare ciò?
> Ti senti su un piano superiore perchè lui è rimasto con te????


No no, tranquilla che non mi insinui più dubbi di quelli che ho!
Sono sicurissima che non si sia mai innamorato di nessuna, non solo perché in definitiva ha poi sposato me (non sarebbe una grande evidenza), ma per come si è sempre comportato con me: non c'è mai stato un solo weekend in cui non siamo stati insieme, è stato sempre presente e amorevole, mai un segno di insofferenza o disagio, tanto divertimento condiviso, tutto perfetto insomma.
Alle altre ha dato le briciole del suo tempo. 
Mi sento superiore (ma forse è una vittoria di Pirro) semplicemente per questo: io ero la sua donna, le altre poco più di oggetti, mi dispiace dirlo ma è così.      
Anzi, lui sembra andar fiero della sua naturale predisposizione a non innamorarsi.
Proprio stasera gli ho detto che lui ha l'animo di un Lothar, e lui non si scompone perché sa che è così.
Ho parlato di animo, non di comportamento perché se sapessi che lui è di fatto come lui, lo dovrei lasciare all'istante, oppure rendergli pan per focaccia che penso sarebbe la vendetta peggiore per lui.


----------



## diavoletta_78 (13 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No no, tranquilla che non mi insinui più dubbi di quelli che ho!
> Sono sicurissima che non si sia mai innamorato di nessuna, non solo perché in definitiva ha poi sposato me (non sarebbe una grande evidenza), ma per come si è sempre comportato con me: non c'è mai stato un solo weekend in cui non siamo stati insieme, è stato sempre presente e amorevole, mai un segno di insofferenza o disagio, tanto divertimento condiviso, tutto perfetto insomma.
> Alle altre ha dato le briciole del suo tempo.
> Mi sento superiore (ma forse è una vittoria di Pirro) semplicemente per questo: io ero la sua donna, le altre poco più di oggetti, mi dispiace dirlo ma è così.
> ...


Leggendo queste parole penso che forse tu stia meglio di quanto letto altrove, io penso che non riuscirei mai ad accettare qualcosa del genere!

Io la vivrei comunque come una mancanza di rispetto nei mie confronti, perchè se mi voleva bene e stava bene con me, non sarebbe andato a cercare altrove. Ovviamente questa è la mia idea ancora da favola....

In bocca al lupo e spero che tu riesca a voltare pagina!


----------



## Non Registrato (13 Novembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> No no, tranquilla che non mi insinui più dubbi di quelli che ho!
> Sono sicurissima che non si sia mai innamorato di nessuna, non solo perché in definitiva ha poi sposato me (non sarebbe una grande evidenza), ma per come si è sempre comportato con me: non c'è mai stato un solo weekend in cui non siamo stati insieme, è stato sempre presente e amorevole, mai un segno di insofferenza o disagio, tanto divertimento condiviso, tutto perfetto insomma.
> Alle altre ha dato le briciole del suo tempo.
> Mi sento superiore (ma forse è una vittoria di Pirro) semplicemente per questo: io ero la sua donna, le altre poco più di oggetti, mi dispiace dirlo ma è così.
> ...


ci vuole una grande forza d'animo... e di sentimenti.
il suo comportamento non ha incrinato la tua autostima, la tua sicurezza.
sì, credo tu sia superiore. 
e lui lo sa.


----------



## Diletta (13 Novembre 2011)

diavoletta_78 ha detto:


> Leggendo queste parole penso che forse tu stia meglio di quanto letto altrove, io penso che non riuscirei mai ad accettare qualcosa del genere!
> 
> Io la vivrei comunque come una mancanza di rispetto nei mie confronti, perchè se mi voleva bene e stava bene con me, non sarebbe andato a cercare altrove. Ovviamente questa è la mia idea ancora da favola....
> 
> In bocca al lupo e spero che tu riesca a voltare pagina!



...crepi il lupo!
Cara Diavoletta, un legame forte come il nostro, sia come matrimonio sia come fidanzamento merita tutto l'impegno da parte mia e di mio marito (anche lui non ne è esentato). LO DOBBIAMO FARE.
Il dolore fa parte di questo impegno così come i vari turbamenti, la rabbia etc...
Non mi posso sottrarre, se conoscessi un modo, una tecnica per non starci male, lo adotterei subito.
Meno male che arrivano anche i giorni di sereno dove si vedono le cose più rosee e così si va avanti...giorno per giorno.
Considera anche che c'è una famiglia con figli e anche questo ha il suo giusto peso, anche se non potrei sacrificarmi fino ad annullare la mia vita e la mia sete di felicità per loro.

Sì, la tua idea, seppur bella e ricca in purezza, è ancora da favola. Abbiamo visto tutti che le cose purtroppo non stanno proprio così, ma questo non vuol dire che io non la pensi ancora come te, ma questo vale per me.
Mio marito non è uguale a me e non è neanche di mia proprietà (forse se lo mettessi alla catena...) e forse è proprio vero che gli opposti si attraggono, chissà....


----------



## Diletta (13 Novembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> ci vuole una grande forza d'animo... e di sentimenti.
> il suo comportamento non ha incrinato la tua autostima, la tua sicurezza.
> sì, credo tu sia superiore.
> e lui lo sa.



Grazie per le tue belle parole!


----------



## MarcoP (23 Dicembre 2011)

Buon giorno a tutti,
torno nel forum per aggiornarvi sulla mia situazione.
In questi ultimi mesi le cose con mia moglie andavano meglio: più comunicazione, più sintonia, affetto ecc. ecc. 
Però ieri sera ho scoperto che, nonostante le promesse e gli impegni presi, lei si sente ancora con lui per telefono e mail.
Ho letto delle mail in cui loro si scambiavano consigli come due amici (sia ben chiaro il tono era da amici e non da amanti!!).
Inoltre ci tengo a precisare che si tratta solo di chiamate e mail,  però io giudico questa cosa in modo negativo.
Ora sono molto deluso ed amareggiato... non so come comportarmi. 
Deluso perchè lei non riesce a troncare ogni rapporto con lui. Lei sapeva che questa condizione per me era necessaria, le ho sempre detto che se voleva restare e recuperare non doveva sentirlo più, neppure come amico. 
Sono deluso perchè giudico questa cosa come una ulteriore mancanza di rispetto nei miei confronti.


----------



## Ultimo (23 Dicembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti,
> torno nel forum per aggiornarvi sulla mia situazione.
> In questi ultimi mesi le cose con mia moglie andavano meglio: più comunicazione, più sintonia, affetto ecc. ecc.
> Però ieri sera ho scoperto che, nonostante le promesse e gli impegni presi, lei si sente ancora con lui per telefono e mail.
> ...


E lo è.


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti,
> torno nel forum per aggiornarvi sulla mia situazione.
> In questi ultimi mesi le cose con mia moglie andavano meglio: più comunicazione, più sintonia, affetto ecc. ecc.
> Però ieri sera ho scoperto che, nonostante le promesse e gli impegni presi, lei si sente ancora con lui per telefono e mail.
> ...


lo è, soprattutto perchè lei ti aveva detto di aver capito che per te questa cosa era importante


----------



## Sole (23 Dicembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Però ieri sera ho scoperto che, nonostante le promesse e gli impegni presi, lei si sente ancora con lui per telefono e mail.
> Ho letto delle mail in cui loro si scambiavano consigli come due amici (sia ben chiaro il tono era da amici e non da amanti!!).
> Inoltre ci tengo a precisare che si tratta solo di chiamate e mail, però io giudico questa cosa in modo negativo.
> Ora sono molto deluso ed amareggiato... non so come comportarmi.
> ...


Vorrei farti una domanda.

Se tutto andava bene tra voi, come mai hai sentito l'esigenza di controllare le sue email?

Vale la pena di porsi questa domanda, prima di tutto il resto.


----------



## Niko74 (23 Dicembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Buon giorno a tutti,
> torno nel forum per aggiornarvi sulla mia situazione.
> In questi ultimi mesi le cose con mia moglie andavano meglio: più comunicazione, più sintonia, affetto ecc. ecc.
> Però ieri sera ho scoperto che, nonostante le promesse e gli impegni presi, lei si sente ancora con lui per telefono e mail.
> ...


Mah....ste storie sono proprio sempre tutte uguali....
Stessa cosa capitata a me. Io mi ci sono incazzato di brutto e sembra che ora sia tutto ok.


----------



## The Cheater (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Vorrei farti una domanda.
> 
> Se tutto andava bene tra voi, come mai hai sentito l'esigenza di controllare le sue email?
> 
> Vale la pena di porsi questa domanda, prima di tutto il resto.


quando indaghi e/o scopri un tradimento una prima volta, lo farai per tutta la vita...

...ecco perchè penso che io non potrei accettare di tornare con chi mi ha tradito...fondamentalmente credo potrei superare il tradimento in se per se ma temo che non avrei più una vita normale...


----------



## Sole (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> *quando indaghi e/o scopri un tradimento una prima volta*, *lo farai per tutta la vita*...
> 
> ...ecco perchè penso che io non potrei accettare di tornare con chi mi ha tradito...fondamentalmente credo potrei superare il tradimento in se per se ma temo che non avrei più una vita normale...


Non è vero. Io ne ho subiti parecchi, ma non ho mai preso il cellulare di mio marito, nè mi è mai venuto in mente di controllargli la posta.


----------



## The Cheater (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è vero. Io ne ho subiti parecchi, ma non ho mai preso il cellulare di mio marito, nè mi è mai venuto in mente di controllargli la posta.


brava...

...ma statisticamente parlando... 



scherzo, se continuo con le statistiche le altre donne mi uccidono


----------



## Niko74 (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Non è vero. Io ne ho subiti parecchi, ma non ho mai preso il cellulare di mio marito, nè mi è mai venuto in mente di controllargli la posta.


Ma allora come hai fatto a scorprire i tradimenti? Te lo ha confessato lui?


----------



## Sole (23 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma allora come hai fatto a scorprire i tradimenti? Te lo ha confessato lui?


Li ho scoperti casualmente, per una sua disattenzione. Mi sono trovata al posto giusto nel momento giusto.


----------



## Sole (23 Dicembre 2011)

Io sono fatta così. Per me gli spazi sono sacri e inviolabili. Ero così da ragazzina e lo sono oggi. Per me il rispetto della libertà altrui è fondamentale.

E penso che in un rapporto dove c'è vera condivisione non ci sia bisogno di controllo.

Se si sente questa esigenza, vuol dire che si è molto lontani dall'equilibrio. E dall'amore, tra l'altro.


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> brava...
> 
> *...ma statisticamente parlando*...
> 
> ...



:girapalle:




:calcio:
​


----------



## The Cheater (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono fatta così. Per me gli spazi sono sacri e inviolabili. Ero così da ragazzina e lo sono oggi. Per me il rispetto della libertà altrui è fondamentale.
> 
> E penso che in un rapporto dove c'è vera condivisione non ci sia bisogno di controllo.
> 
> Se si sente questa esigenza, vuol dire che si è molto lontani dall'equilibrio. E dall'amore, tra l'altro.


e ti rispetto profondamente perchè anche io la vivo in questa maniera...e vale per me ma ovviamente anche per chi mi sta affianco...ma dimmi una cosa: hai quindi perdonato i tradimenti??? e ti sta bene l'idea che possano verificarsi nuovamente???


----------



## lothar57 (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Li ho scoperti casualmente, per una sua disattenzione. Mi sono trovata al posto giusto nel momento giusto.


scusa mi interessa..spero tu comprenda..scrivi ne email ne cell,rimane che li hai visti insieme..e'andata cosi??se me lo dici mi fai un regalo,potrebbe servirmi,grazie!!


----------



## Niko74 (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Io sono fatta così. Per me gli spazi sono sacri e inviolabili. Ero così da ragazzina e lo sono oggi. Per me il rispetto della libertà altrui è fondamentale.
> 
> E penso che in un rapporto dove c'è vera condivisione non ci sia bisogno di controllo.
> 
> *Se si sente questa esigenza*, vuol dire che si è molto lontani dall'equilibrio. E dall'amore, tra l'altro.


Io sono dell'idea che quando si sente questa esigenza c'è sempre un motivo e il caso mio o quello di Marcop lo confermano. Vero anche secondo me che il controllo non è una cosa giusta e non rappresenta la normalità e difatti, come già detto diverse volte, in quasi 20 annio che sto assieme a mia moglie fino a 8-9 mesi fa mai mi era passato per la testa di fare cose simili.

Sicuramente si è lontani dall'equilibrio, dall'amore non credo....


----------



## Sole (23 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io sono dell'idea che quando si sente questa esigenza c'è sempre un motivo e il caso mio o quello di Marcop lo confermano. Vero anche secondo me che il controllo non è una cosa giusta e non rappresenta la normalità e difatti, come già detto diverse volte, in quasi 20 annio che sto assieme a mia moglie fino a 8-9 mesi fa mai mi era passato per la testa di fare cose simili.
> 
> Sicuramente si è lontani dall'equilibrio, *dall'amore non credo*....


Abbiamo un'idea diversa dell'amore allora.


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io sono dell'idea che quando si sente questa esigenza c'è sempre un motivo e il caso mio o quello di Marcop lo confermano. Vero anche secondo me che il controllo non è una cosa giusta e non rappresenta la normalità e difatti, come già detto diverse volte, in quasi 20 annio che sto assieme a mia moglie fino a 8-9 mesi fa mai mi era passato per la testa di fare cose simili.
> 
> Sicuramente si è lontani dall'equilibrio, dall'amore non credo....



Se non c'è equilibrio non c'è nemmeno l'amore!


----------



## Sole (23 Dicembre 2011)

lothar57 ha detto:


> scusa mi interessa..spero tu comprenda..scrivi ne email ne cell,rimane che li hai visti insieme..e'andata cosi??se me lo dici mi fai un regalo,potrebbe servirmi,grazie!!


Ho visto (senza cercarle) delle cose sul suo pc che ho usato casualmente (davanti a lui, tra l'altro). Aveva dimenticato di cancellarle. Siti d'incontri, tanto per capirci. Andava avanti da anni.


----------



## Niko74 (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Abbiamo un'idea diversa dell'amore allora.


Decisamente 

Ma giusto per capire la tua idea nel caso di Marcop: 

- E' Marco a non amare la moglie perché la controlla

- E' la moglie di Marco che non lo ama perché pur promettendogli di non sentire più l'altro lo continua a fare di nascosto?


----------



## Niko74 (23 Dicembre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Se non c'è equilibrio non c'è nemmeno l'amore!


Mmmmhhh...allora che senso ha cercare di ricostruire dopo essere stati traditi?
Se il partener ci tradisce è ovvio che non c'è equilibrio (e secondo me nemmeno amore) quindi perché stare qui a sbattersi tanto per vedere di sistemare le cose?

In base a quello che dite quando si viene traditi dovrebbe finire tutto visto che di sicuro in quel momento non c'è sto grande amore....


----------



## Sole (23 Dicembre 2011)

The Cheater ha detto:


> e ti rispetto profondamente perchè anche io la vivo in questa maniera...e vale per me ma ovviamente anche per chi mi sta affianco...ma dimmi una cosa: hai quindi perdonato i tradimenti??? e ti sta bene l'idea che possano verificarsi nuovamente???


Non ho perdonato le balle che mi ha raccontato per anni.

I tradimenti fisici li ho capiti e accettati e non mi fanno più male.

All'ultima domanda non posso risponderti, il rapporto con mio marito è molto cambiato adesso e l'esclusività non è uno dei presupposti su cui si fonda la nostra unione allo stato attuale, per me. Per lui sì, invece. Lui è fedele e vuole continuare ad esserlo. E' un momento particolare, una fase di transizione che non so dove ci porterà.


----------



## Sole (23 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> In base a quello che dite quando si viene traditi dovrebbe finire tutto visto che di sicuro in quel momento non c'è sto grande amore....


No. Ma sicuramente si attraversa una lunga fase in cui si dovrebbe distruggere e poi costruire da capo, se si vuole andare avanti in qualche modo.

Sicuramente l'amore trasognato, puro e incontaminato che si ritrova in un rapporto dove non c'è mai stato un tradimento non esiste più. Almeno per me. Ma può esserci altro, forse. Non so, io sto ancora cercando di capire.

Forse può esserci un amore davvero disinteressato, che lascia libertà all'altro di esprimersi in modo trasparente.

Se Marco pone una condizione alla moglie (non dovrai mai più sentirlo) è vero amore? E' fiducia, rispetto, apertura? Per me è un amore infantile, del tipo 'io ti amo se...'.

Io sogno un amore che accetti tutto, anche ciò che non lo gratifica, che non lo lusinga. Un amore che sia solo amore, appunto. Credo sia la forma di amore più pura che ci sia.


----------



## Simy (23 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Mmmmhhh...allora che senso ha cercare di ricostruire dopo essere stati traditi?
> Se il partener ci tradisce è ovvio che non c'è equilibrio (e secondo me nemmeno amore) quindi perché stare qui a sbattersi tanto per vedere di sistemare le cose?
> 
> In base a quello che dite quando si viene traditi dovrebbe finire tutto visto che di sicuro in quel momento non c'è sto grande amore....


Ti ha risposto sole anche per me!


----------



## Niko74 (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> No. Ma sicuramente si attraversa una lunga fase in cui si dovrebbe distruggere e poi costruire da capo, se si vuole andare avanti in qualche modo.
> 
> Sicuramente l'amore trasognato, puro e incontaminato che si ritrova in un rapporto dove non c'è mai stato un tradimento non esiste più. Almeno per me. Ma può esserci altro, forse. Non so, io sto ancora cercando di capire.
> 
> ...


Ma io accetterò tutto quello che mia moglie vorrà fare...non la costringo a stare con me assolutamente e se decidesse di andarsene lo accetterei. Solo non mi stanno bene le balle e i sotterfugi (e leggo che nemmeno tu li hai graditi).

Spero tu non mi risponda che se lei arriva a raccontarmi balle è perché non c'è amore da parte mia....


----------



## Niko74 (23 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> *Se Marco pone una condizione alla moglie (non dovrai mai più sentirlo) è vero amore*? E' fiducia, rispetto, apertura? Per me è un amore infantile, del tipo 'io ti amo se...'.
> 
> .


Secondo me si che è vero amore se si prova a dare una possibilità di ripartire. Ovvio che ciò non significa perseguitare a vita e rinfacciargli ciò che ha fatto. 

Piuttosto invece...se quello di Marco è un amore infantile...cos'è quello di sua moglie che continua a mentirgli? Piuttosto gli avesse detto che non accettava di non sentirlo più...invece promette e poi inganna...


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ma io accetterò tutto quello che mia moglie vorrà fare...non la costringo a stare con me assolutamente e se decidesse di andarsene lo accetterei. Solo non mi stanno bene le balle e i sotterfugi (e leggo che nemmeno tu li hai graditi).
> 
> Spero tu non mi risponda che se lei arriva a raccontarmi balle è perché non c'è amore da parte mia....


Senti una cosa...
Mia moglie stasera esce.
Se io mi sento in diritto che mi dica con chi e perchè, inizierò a tampinarla.
Lei si sentirà in obbligo di dover rendermi conto.

Se sta roba la secca, mi racconterà la famosa bugia bianca no?
Mi dirà stasera vado da mia madre.

Te l'ho detto un sacco di volte:
Tu hai in parte costretto tua moglie a mentire, perchè hai ficcanasato su cose che erano SOLO tra lei e un'altra persona.


Su Sole, cara, io ho la vaga impressione che lui non sapeva come dirtelo, e ha fatto in modo che tu lo vedessi...no?
Te la dico fuori dai denti...
Tu eri là ignara tutta dolce affettuosa mogliettina che stravedi per lui.
Lui sapeva dentro di sè certe cose...
E la coscienza ti dice...se mia moglie sapesse cosa combino alle sue spalle, cambierebbe opinione su di me.
Così è sbroccato.
Tu hai potuto curare e porre fine a quella sua ossessione. No?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Secondo me si che è vero amore se si prova a dare una possibilità di ripartire. Ovvio che ciò non significa perseguitare a vita e rinfacciargli ciò che ha fatto.
> 
> Piuttosto invece...se quello di Marco è un amore infantile...cos'è quello di sua moglie che continua a mentirgli? Piuttosto gli avesse detto che non accettava di non sentirlo più...invece promette e poi inganna...


Ah perchè secondo te è da persone mature...sfidare l'altro e dirgli...occhio eh a come fai con i sms...che ti controllo eh?

E' così infantile che...
Senti sono stato docente.
In aula ho imparato che...
Se tu dici...ah ragazzi non me la fate...loro si sentono istigati a fartela sotto il naso.

Se tu taci e dici loro, io vi guardo, poi chi becco becco...stanno molto più sul chi va là...

Non avrei MAI creduto cosa si vede in un aula, dal punto di vista della cattedra...
Ma se gli alunni si credono fighi...a passarsi i compiti...ecc..ecc..ecc...

Statisticamente...sai poi come comportarti no?

Professore mi scusi posso andare al bagno, sa cose di noi donne...
Ok vai pure, ma portami l'assorbente usato così posso crederti...
Da in fondo l'aula un maschio...
Bravo prof è ora di finirla con questa scusa delle mestruazion!


----------



## MarcoP (23 Dicembre 2011)

Per rendere il quadro più chiaro vorrei darvi queste informazioni, che forse ho già scritto in passato.
Io non sono mai stato un marito possessivo , ho sempre dato piena fiducia e libertà a mia moglie. Non le ho mai, dico mai, imposto nulla.
Però dopo aver scoperto il tradiemento a luglio le cose sono cambiate forse perche la fiducia è stata compromessa.
Diciamo che da allora ho "alzato la guardia" e ho inziato ad essere "più attento a lei" ma solo per capire se il processo di ricostruzione/recupero che stavamo iniziando fosse sincero.
A mia moglie ho spiegato chiaramente che, dopo il tradimento, non poteva restare amica con quella persona (per me era incompatibile e inconcepibile). Ovviamente restavano colleghi (su due sedi diverse) con tutto quello che comporta, ma amici e confidenti certo che no! 
Cazzo è il minimo!!!! 
Lei, dopo alcuni tentennamenti, decise di condividere questa mia richiesta e l'ha portata avanti.
Vi confermo che in questi mesi le cose sono molto migliorate sotto tutti i punti di vista, però ora che scopro che mi ha mentito su questo aspetto, per me fondamentale, non so più come procedere.   
Mi è ricaduto il mondo addosso, sono profondamente deluso dal lei.


----------



## MarcoP (23 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io sono dell'idea che quando si sente questa esigenza c'è sempre un motivo e il caso mio o quello di Marcop lo confermano. Vero anche secondo me che il controllo non è una cosa giusta e non rappresenta la normalità e difatti, come già detto diverse volte, in quasi 20 annio che sto assieme a mia moglie fino a 8-9 mesi fa mai mi era passato per la testa di fare cose simili.
> 
> Sicuramente si è lontani dall'equilibrio, dall'amore non credo....


Condivido in pieno!
Se due persone decidono di ricostruire/recuperare un rapporto per la persona tradita è importate sapere che questa scelta sia sincera.
Il marito ha bisogno, specie nei primi tempi, di avere rassicurazioni e certezze dalla moglie per recuperare la fiducia e la credibilità che è stata compromessa dal tradiemento.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2011)

Marco scusa non ricordo, il collega è sposato?


----------



## MarcoP (23 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Marco scusa non ricordo, il collega è sposato?


Si


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Si


Ok, e sta in una sede diversa. Non mi piace che tua moglie ti abbia mentito (anche se non è facile chiudere una storia dall'oggi al domani) e non mi piace l'eccesso di controllo. Se il contenuto non ti preoccupa lascerei stare, visto che comunque le cose fra voi sembra vadano meglio.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

Ma vi chiedo: se voi dite alla moglie, tu quello lì non lo devi più vedere, non è che possa ingenerarsi quel meccanismo per cui, più le dici mollalo più lei si sente sfidata a vederlo di nascosto attaccandosi sempre più?

Magari riuscire a fregarsene è la tattica vincente no?


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vi chiedo: se voi dite alla moglie, tu quello lì non lo devi più vedere, non è che possa ingenerarsi quel meccanismo per cui, più le dici mollalo più lei si sente sfidata a vederlo di nascosto attaccandosi sempre più?
> 
> Magari riuscire a fregarsene è la tattica vincente no?


Non lo vedi più se ci tieni a me e se vuoi recuperare il nostro rapporto dopo il tradimento. Si sta parlando di adulti, non di bambini che cercano la propria identità trasgredendo alle regole dei genitori eh - Quando ami è difficile fregarsene, molto molto difficile.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Non lo vedi più se ci tieni a me e se vuoi recuperare il nostro rapporto dopo il tradimento. Si sta parlando di adulti, non di bambini che cercano la propria identità trasgredendo alle regole dei genitori eh - Quando ami è difficile fregarsene, molto molto difficile.


Ma sta tenta...
Tu ci tieni da morire al rapporto con una persona.
Fai qualcosa che sai potenzialmente può incrinare il rapporto.
La fai e chiudi no?

Cioè secondo me una persona dovrebbe fare così.
A) Tradisco
B) Mi rendo conto che ho fatto una cazzata
c) Lo dico al partner, dicendo, senti mi è successo questo e mi sono reso conto che abbiamo delle difficoltà...dai problemi è un parolone eh?

Quando si è sgamati...
Mah, ogni cosa possa dire il traditore...al tradito apparirà sempre una giustificazione del casso eh?


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Quando si è sgamati...
> Mah, ogni cosa possa dire il traditore...al tradito apparirà sempre una giustificazione del casso eh?


Ho sbagliato, mi dispiace, ti amo, sei la donna della mia vita, sposiamoci, voglio un figlio da te. Io ci ho creduto. La seconda volta queste parole non ci sono state.


----------



## MarcoP (23 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ok, e sta in una sede diversa. Non mi piace che tua moglie ti abbia mentito (anche se non è facile chiudere una storia dall'oggi al domani) e non mi piace l'eccesso di controllo. Se il contenuto non ti preoccupa lascerei stare, visto che comunque le cose fra voi sembra vadano meglio.


il contenuto delle mail era quello di due amici che si confidano. 
lui le parlava dei problemi che aveva a casa, lei gli dava il suo punto di vista e dei consigli.
questo mi da dato molto fastidio!


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> il contenuto delle mail era quello di due amici che si confidano.
> lui le parlava dei problemi che aveva a casa, lei gli dava il suo punto di vista e dei consigli.
> questo mi da dato molto fastidio!


E perchè mai? A me avrebbe dato fastidio leggere messaggi di passione, ma dare e ricevere consigli...  Comunque Marco difficile poterne parlare con tua moglie che giustamente si arrabbierebbe per il controllo. Amici maschi ne ha, o l'ex amante è l'unico?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ho sbagliato, mi dispiace, ti amo, sei la donna della mia vita, sposiamoci, voglio un figlio da te. Io ci ho creduto. La seconda volta queste parole non ci sono state.


Già...le parole che non ci sono state...già...
Se solo avessi letto meglio i segnali e i fatti, anzichè farmi illusioni, quanti casini mi sarei risparmiato nella vita, e quanto tempo sprecato per niente...

Ah dato che mi hai chiesto di sposarti.
Allora io non sarò mai tua moglie!


----------



## Non Registrato (23 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> E perchè mai? A me avrebbe dato fastidio leggere messaggi di passione, ma dare e ricevere consigli...  Comunque Marco difficile poterne parlare con tua moglie che giustamente si arrabbierebbe per il controllo. Amici maschi ne ha, o l'ex amante è l'unico?


Amici maschi ne ha come io ho molte amiche.
Però una cosa che ti voglio aggiungere che rende tutto ancora più grave è l'oggetto delle mail: cucciolo.
il contenuto delle varie mail non è compromettente ma l'oggetto.....
Lei dice che usavano scrivere sempre così, per me è tutto assurdo!


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Già...le parole che non ci sono state...già...
> Se solo avessi letto meglio i segnali e i fatti, anzichè farmi illusioni, quanti casini mi sarei risparmiato nella vita, e quanto tempo sprecato per niente...
> 
> Ah dato che mi hai chiesto di sposarti.
> Allora io non sarò mai tua moglie!


Donna sadica?


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Amici maschi ne ha come io ho molte amiche.
> Però una cosa che ti voglio aggiungere che rende tutto ancora più grave è l'oggetto delle mail: *cucciolo*.
> il contenuto delle varie mail non è compromettente ma l'oggetto.....
> Lei dice che usavano scrivere sempre così, per me è tutto assurdo!


Cucciolo? Cucciolo??????????? Usavano PRIMA, quando, beh... Marco sì mi incazzerei. Magari aspetta dopo Natale a discuterne però dai.


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> il contenuto delle mail era quello di due amici che si confidano.
> lui le parlava dei problemi che aveva a casa, lei gli dava il suo punto di vista e dei consigli.
> questo mi da dato molto fastidio!


E sbagliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...
SBAGLIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII...

Sai cosa faccio io quando non capisco mia moglie? Eh? EHHHHHHHHHHHH?
Scrivo una mail ad una amica di cui mi fido...le dico...
Cara, tu che sei una donna...
Cosa significa tutto ciò?

E lei mi dà le dritte no?
Così poi faccio megafiguron...ah, caro, tu si che capisci l'animo femminile

Senti Marco...
La coppia oggi con il suo delirio di turris eburnea è da sola.
Un tempo NON era così.

Esisteva la famiglia: patriarcale.
I vecchi vigilavano ed erano i garanti del buon andamento di una giovane coppia...
Ed ecco lui che mandava a dire allo sposetto...ehi sei troppo duro con tua moglie, datti una regolata, ed ecco che lei la vecchia diceva...ciò mettetevi a far figli ecc..ecc..ecc...

La coppia moderna è sola.

Ero sposato da poco,
Ci furono determinati problemi.
Tutti e due eravamo seriamente convinti di avere ragione.
Cercai allora di proporre un incontro con una coppia di cui ci fidavamo e che diremo avevamo assurto come modello, data la simpatia che c'era stata durante il corso per fidanzati: lui assomigliava molto a me, lei molto a mia moglie.

Mai parlare con loro e confrontarsi fu scelta più azzeccata.
Alla fine era lui che parlava con la mia lei, e la lei parlava con me.

In buona sostanza a me fu detto...qualche volta fermati ad aspettarla...che sei fulmini e tempesta...
A lei fu detto...ciò cocca muovi il culo, perchè se non gli stai dietro lui ti scarica.

Prendi quelle mail, come uno specchio, prendile come quante cose magari lei vorrebbe dirti e non ha il coraggio di dirti.

Sentiti tradito solo se per davanti ti dice sei l'uomo migliore che io abbia mai incontrato, e nella mail scriva...quel povero idiota di mio marito...ecc..ecc..ecc...o che so...quel demente...

Cioè io tante volte ho detto culona a mia moglie eh?
Ma è diverso che io scrivessi...ad una terza persona...sai cara, quella culona di mia moglie, non mi capisce...


----------



## MarcoP (23 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Cucciolo? Cucciolo??????????? Usavano PRIMA, quando, beh... Marco sì mi incazzerei. Magari aspetta dopo Natale a discuterne però dai.


Prima quando ero solo amici.
Per me è molto grave anche se il contenuto è innocente ma l'oggetto....
E poi è grave per la falsità, mi dicevi non ci sentiamo e invece siete ancora amici!


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Donna sadica?


SI.
Dato che la mia vita è una merda, lo sarà anche la tua.
Il piacere sadico di negarsi.
Si sono dinamiche amorose malate.
Trattare male chi ti vuole bene, per vedere quanto resiste.
Tipico di chi odia sè stesso.


----------



## MarcoP (23 Dicembre 2011)

Voi ora al posto mio che fareste?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Prima quando ero solo amici.
> Per me è molto grave anche se il contenuto è innocente ma l'oggetto....
> E poi è grave per la falsità, mi dicevi non ci sentiamo e invece siete ancora amici!


Senti tutta la nostra tecnologia rende difficile il tutto eh?
Si fa presto dire amici eh?
Ma lascia che si scrivano dai...
E che te frega per il cucciolo?


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Dato che la mia vita è una merda, lo sarà anche la tua.
> Il piacere sadico di negarsi.
> Si sono dinamiche amorose malate.
> ...


Conte crocerossino? Mon dieu. Sono dinamiche che ti distruggono, alza i muri. Vuoi che ti presti lo scudo spaziale?


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Voi ora al posto mio che fareste?


Ma ne sbatterei i maroni.
E intensificherei la mia vita sociale.


----------



## MK (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti tutta la nostra tecnologia rende difficile il tutto eh?
> Si fa presto dire amici eh?
> Ma lascia che si scrivano dai...
> E che te frega per il cucciolo?


Saprà Marco quale significato ha quella parola per sua moglie... Comunque in linea di principio ha ragione, ma è Natale e vorrei che tutti si volessero bene (Quinty mi ha contagiata ).


----------



## contepinceton (23 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Conte crocerossino? Mon dieu. Sono dinamiche che ti distruggono, alza i muri. Vuoi che ti presti lo scudo spaziale?


No no...
Io non alzo più nessun muro...
Credimi...
Finiti quei tempi.
Non sono certo io quello che ha bisogno di mettere dei paletti.
Mi sono misurato con quelle dinamiche.
E' stata un intensa palestra di vita.

Mi sono veramente come dire, messo a dura prova.


----------



## Niko74 (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah perchè secondo te è da persone mature...sfidare l'altro *e dirgli...occhio eh a come fai con i sms...che ti controllo eh*?
> 
> E' così infantile che...


Ma tu non vuoi capire che io non sfido nessuno e non ho MAI pronunciato parole come quelle evidenziate in grassetto ( simili)....io voglio solo sapere se mia moglie continua a mentirmi....lei può fare quello che diamine vuole, non sono io che posso impedire un bel nulla



contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti una cosa...
> Mia moglie stasera esce.
> Se io mi sento in diritto che mi dica con chi e perchè, inizierò a tampinarla.
> Lei si sentirà in obbligo di dover rendermi conto.
> ...


Beh...la frase in grassetto rappresenta l'apoteosi :rotfl:Me l'avrai detta un sacco di volte ma ovviamente salti a piè pari le risposte che ti do...d'altronde sei anni luce avanti no? 

Ti vorrei ricordare che lei ha cominciato a mentirmi ben prima che io iniziassi a ficcanasare eh...e li chi era a costringerla allora?

Ovviamente il fatto che mi debba rendere conto di dove va è una tua supposizione dato come detto 8000000 di volte questa cosa NON accade MAI...e mia moglie è uscita parecchie volte dopo la scoperta...


----------



## Niko74 (23 Dicembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> *Per rendere il quadro più chiaro vorrei darvi queste informazioni, che forse ho già scritto in passato.
> Io non sono mai stato un marito possessivo , ho sempre dato piena fiducia e libertà a mia moglie. Non le ho mai, dico mai, imposto nulla.
> Però dopo aver scoperto il tradiemento a luglio le cose sono cambiate forse perche la fiducia è stata compromessa.
> Diciamo che da allora ho "alzato la guardia" e ho inziato ad essere "più attento a lei" ma solo per capire se il processo di ricostruzione/recupero che stavamo iniziando fosse sincero.
> ...


Potremmo essere la stessa persona io e te :up:


----------



## Niko74 (23 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma vi chiedo: se voi dite alla moglie, tu quello lì non lo devi più vedere, *non è che possa ingenerarsi quel meccanismo per cui, più le dici mollalo più lei si sente sfidata a vederlo di nascosto attaccandosi sempre più*?
> 
> Magari riuscire a fregarsene è la tattica vincente no?


Eh...e allora che lo facesse no? Poi quando lo scoprirò potrà vederselo alla luce del sole e per quanto tempo vuole...
E comunque quel meccanismo che dici mi ricorda il modo di pensare di mio figlio che ha 4 anni


----------



## Niko74 (23 Dicembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> il contenuto delle mail era quello di due amici che si confidano.
> lui le parlava dei problemi che aveva a casa, lei gli dava il suo punto di vista e dei consigli.
> questo mi da dato molto fastidio!


Almeno non hai dovuto sorbirti il tipo che ci riprovava chiedendole "come va il sesso con il marito" :incazzato:Ha insistito per un pò su questo tasto ma visto che mia moglie non si sbilanciava è passato alla tattica dell'amico


----------



## MarcoP (23 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Potremmo essere la stessa persona io e te :up:


Concordo... e sposo in pieno quello che scrivi.


----------



## Niko74 (23 Dicembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Voi ora al posto mio che fareste?


Io gliene parlerei


----------



## MarcoP (23 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Io gliene parlerei


Fatto, sono due giorni che discutiamo.
Ora il dilemma è essere o non essere
Lasciare o restare.


----------



## MarcoP (23 Dicembre 2011)

Amo mia moglie anche se da ieri un po' meno....
Però non so se riuscirò a superare anche questo  problema.
Sincerità, fiducia, credibilità sono valori tropo im
portanti e lei ora le li ha persi un'altra volta!


----------



## Niko74 (23 Dicembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Fatto, sono due giorni che discutiamo.
> Ora il dilemma è essere o non essere
> Lasciare o restare.


Ah..avevo capito che avevi scoperto ma dovevi ancora parlarne. Difatti invidiavo la tua resistenza...io quando ho scoperto il secondo tentativo (a circa 6 mesi dalla prima scoperta) ho resistito 20 minuti .

E lei che dice?


----------



## MarcoP (23 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Ah..avevo capito che avevi scoperto ma dovevi ancora parlarne. Difatti invidiavo la tua resistenza...io quando ho scoperto il secondo tentativo (a circa 6 mesi dalla prima scoperta) ho resistito 20 minuti .
> 
> E lei che dice?


Uguali anche da questo punto di vista, appena letto stavamo già discutendo.
Comunque lei dice che il contenuto è del tutto normale non c'era nulla di compromettente (questo è vero non lo posso negare, però l'oggetto).
Però io le contesto oltre l'oggetto anche la mancanza di fiducia e sincerità nel mentirmi e nascondermi che si scrivevano!!!


----------



## Niko74 (23 Dicembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Amo mia moglie anche se da ieri un po' meno....
> Però non so se riuscirò a superare anche questo  problema.
> Sincerità, fiducia, credibilità sono valori tropo im
> portanti e lei ora le li ha persi un'altra volta!


Dipende molto da quello che dice lei. 
Io tutto sommato ho retto bene il colpo perché comunque ho visto che a espliciti tentativi di provarci del tipo lei non si faceva coinvolgere e sviava su argomenti da amici. Insomma mi dava fastidio il fatto che lo avesse sentito ma ero contento di come si era comportata.

Comunque gliene ho parlato subito, sono uscite le frasi "ma non era niente" "solo una cosa tra amici che non si sentivano da 3 mesi"....le ho fatto notare che forse era cosi solo per lei visto dove andava a parare il tipo...alla fine mi ha detto che era giusto che non lo sentisse più perché non immaginava di avermi fatto stare cosi male...e sembra stia mantenendo la promessa....


----------



## Niko74 (23 Dicembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Uguali anche da questo punto di vista, appena letto stavamo già discutendo.
> Comunque *lei dice che il contenuto è del tutto normale *non c'era nulla di compromettente (questo è vero non lo posso negare, però l'oggetto).
> Però io le contesto oltre l'oggetto anche la mancanza di fiducia e sincerità nel mentirmi e nascondermi che si scrivevano!!!


Uh...stavo scrivendo la risposta e come vedi pure questo combacia.
Comunque occhio...nel mio caso il tipo dopo aver visto che tentativi diretti non andavano a segno è passato "all'amicizia"....


----------



## MarcoP (23 Dicembre 2011)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Dipende molto da quello che dice lei.
> Io tutto sommato ho retto bene il colpo perché comunque ho visto che a espliciti tentativi di provarci del tipo lei non si faceva coinvolgere e sviava su argomenti da amici. Insomma mi dava fastidio il fatto che lo avesse sentito ma ero contento di come si era comportata.
> 
> Comunque gliene ho parlato subito, sono uscite le frasi "ma non era niente" "solo una cosa tra amici che non si sentivano da 3 mesi"....le ho fatto notare che forse era cosi solo per lei visto dove andava a parare il tipo...alla fine mi ha detto che era giusto che non lo sentisse più perché non immaginava di avermi fatto stare cosi male...e sembra stia mantenendo la promessa....


Lei mi ha fatto leggere un sms che gli ha inviato la mattina seguente dove gli chiedeva di non cercarla più perchè voleva recuperare con me e perchè non voleva che soffrissi per tutta la situazione.
Però perchè questa cosa non l'ha fatta prima che la scoprissi? 
In passato lei già sapeva come la pensavo e cosa gli avevo chiesto in questo senso.
Se avesse voluto poteva liquidare l'altro in un nanosecondo! 
Invece no, per lei, dopo quello che era successo, potevano restare amici!!! ma come cazzo ragiona?


----------



## Niko74 (24 Dicembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Lei mi ha fatto leggere un sms che gli ha inviato la mattina seguente dove gli chiedeva di non cercarla più perchè voleva recuperare con me e perchè non voleva che soffrissi per tutta la situazione.
> *Però perchè questa cosa non l'ha fatta prima che la scoprissi?
> *In passato lei già sapeva come la pensavo e cosa gli avevo chiesto in questo senso.
> Se avesse voluto poteva liquidare l'altro in un nanosecondo!
> Invece no, per lei, dopo quello che era successo, potevano restare amici!!! ma come cazzo ragiona?


Eehhh...allora sarebbe troppo semplice no? 

Pure per mia moglie potevano restare amici....peccato che lui voleva anche trombarsela però...in amicizia ovviamente. 
Anche nel mio caso sapeva come la pensavo, però magari aveva male interpretato e riteneva sufficente il non tradirmi a tutti gli effetti. Dopo che ho chiarito il concetto la situazione è cambiata.

Comunque non ritengo possibile che 2 persone che sono state amanti fino a pochi mesi prima possano di punto in bianco diventare amici, soprattutto quando per mia moglie era la persona più importante della terra, che la faceva sentire viva, che le diceva cose che io non le dicevo ecc....
Ma come fai a dirmi dopo 6 mesi che è solo un amico???

Ora vado a dormire che è stata una giornata estenuante...ma da domani sono in ferieeee!!!!!


----------



## Sole (24 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Su Sole, cara, io ho la vaga impressione che lui non sapeva come dirtelo, e ha fatto in modo che tu lo vedessi...no?
> Te la dico fuori dai denti...
> Tu eri là ignara tutta dolce affettuosa mogliettina che stravedi per lui.
> Lui sapeva dentro di sè certe cose...
> ...


Certo. E' così. Ma lui sapeva che io avrei potuto capire. Sapeva che l'avrei accettato, che io sono fatta così. Eppure non si è fidato di me. Questo mi ha ferito. La SUA mancanza di fiducia e, da qui, il tradimento.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Dicembre 2011)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo. E' così. Ma lui sapeva che io avrei potuto capire. Sapeva che l'avrei accettato, che io sono fatta così. Eppure non si è fidato di me. Questo mi ha ferito. La SUA mancanza di fiducia e, da qui, il tradimento.


Mia cara difficile fidarsi eh?
Faccio esempio...
Tu sei la moglie fighetta qui e là che ne sa una pagina più del libro...
Io ti dico...lascia stare mettere l'auto nuova in garage...che non sei pratica...
lascia stare cara...la metto io in garage...

No eh?
Tu ci provi e fai tutta una fiancata.
Torno a casa, e mi guardi con quegli occhi che dicono, sto per dirti che ho fatto una cazzata immane, ma non so se dirtelo perchè mi ucciderai...

Allora io sono lì...dai dilla...prometto che non mi arrabbio...dai dilla...

E lei fa...ti ricordi che avevi detto che portavi tu l'auto in garage?
Sai proprio stamattina hanno fatto dei lavori e hanno ridotto l'apertura...

Credimi...
Io non penso proprio che esista una donna in grado di capire...che so...la mia esigenza di fare certe cose...

Il concetto è biblico.
Tu sei stata con lui Dio, che cerca Adamo.
Hai chiesto a tuo marito...dove sei?
E lui ha risposto...ho avuto paura e mi sono nascosto.

Credimi Sole, non avrei mai immaginato di conoscere una moglie in grado di affrontare quello che tu hai affrontato.


----------



## Diletta (24 Dicembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> Voi ora al posto mio che fareste?



Marco, puoi provarci ancora ben sapendo che riparti da zero perché il percorso fatto finora è stato annullato dal suo comportamento.
Forse non si rendono conto che dopo un tradimento si debbano impegnare al massimo per comportarsi al meglio per riconquistarsi uno scampolo di fiducia persa a causa loro, e che il momento sia parecchio delicato. 
Basta davvero poco per mandare tutto a monte....si è sul filo del rasoio.
Voglio pensare che la loro mente sia ottenebrata, che non siano pienamente coscienti...altrimenti sarebbe puro menefreghismo di chi ci sta accanto.
E se fosse così...aria!


----------



## MarcoP (24 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> Marco, puoi provarci ancora ben sapendo che riparti da zero perché il percorso fatto finora è stato annullato dal suo comportamento.
> Forse non si rendono conto che dopo un tradimento si debbano impegnare al massimo per comportarsi al meglio per riconquistarsi uno scampolo di fiducia persa a causa loro, e che il momento sia parecchio delicato.
> Basta davvero poco per mandare tutto a monte....si è sul filo del rasoio.
> Voglio pensare che la loro mente sia ottenebrata, che non siano pienamente coscienti...altrimenti sarebbe puro menefreghismo di chi ci sta accanto.
> E se fosse così...aria!


ciao diletta aspettavo il tuo parere perché ti reputo una persona saggia.
Sai non è facile ripartire per un'altra volta, sono molto deluso dai suoi comportamenti.


----------



## Diletta (24 Dicembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> ciao diletta aspettavo il tuo parere perché ti reputo una persona saggia.
> Sai non è facile ripartire per un'altra volta, sono molto deluso dai suoi comportamenti.



Ti capisco in pieno Marco. 
E' successo qualcosa di simile anche a me e so come ci si sente. La poca credibilità che rimane loro viene meno in un nanosecondo e tu crolli sempre più giù (ma ricordiamoci sempre che una volta toccato il fondo non si può che risalire).
Che dirti?
Si aggiunge delusione a delusione e queste ti riempono l'animo fino a schiacciartelo.
Scusa la durezza, ma è così che mi sento stasera (sarà l'aria della vigilia di Natale!).
Poi si riparte un'altra volta, sfiduciati e amareggiati, ma si riparte, un po' per non voler lasciare niente di intentato, un po' perché il compagno/a di una vita resta pur sempre la persona più importante per noi, ma la serenità è andata...e l'amaro in bocca è tanto.
Mi dispiace che ti sia successo proprio ora per le feste...è un problema in più in caso tu debba fare buon viso a cattivo gioco in famiglia (e non è affatto facile...forse per loro, che sono così bravi a simulare).
Comunque, l'amore che provi per lei non è svanito all'improvviso, si è solo ulteriormente scalfito....
Buon Natale Marco!


----------



## Daniele (24 Dicembre 2011)

Scusate, ma perchè stare con u partner traditore che non è pentito? Seriamente non capisco, ma andateve via, predetevi di nuovo la vostra libertà e date a quella personcina l'inferno di dover pensare da sola alla famiglia...per un poco.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Scusate, ma perchè stare con u partner traditore che non è pentito? Seriamente non capisco, ma andateve via, predetevi di nuovo la vostra libertà e date a quella personcina l'inferno di dover pensare da sola alla famiglia...per un poco.


Perchè metti sul piatto della bilancia anche tutto il resto che questa persona ha fatto ed è stata per te.
Ti guardi dentro e ti dici, ma dove lo trovo un altro come lui o come lei?
Daniele ci sono persone che hanno non solo investito aspettative in un rapporto, ma anche hanno realizzato qualcosa di molto concreto: una famiglia.
Vivere assieme.
Dormire sullo stesso letto.
Fare dei figli e crescerli assieme.
Tutta una cosa che due persone uomo e donna chiamano NOI.

Amare una persona non è solo o principalmente NON tradirla.
E' anche essere per lei.
E' essere orientati.

Come fa una persona pentirsi di una cosa che non considera un male? EH?

Dipende sempre in che momento e in che contesto si svolge il tradimento.
Per esempio io sono fatto così:
Mi trascuri? O mi maltratti?
Volgo lo sguardo altrove.
E non si sa mai chi puoi incontrare nel tuo cammino.

Mi sono troppo ostinato a cercare l'acqua nel deserto, 
Mi sono troppo ostinato a trivellare terreni perchè io ero convinto che lì ci stava il petrolio.

Non ho più quella cosa dentro che dice...
AH tu mi consideri una merda eh? Vedrai che troverò chi mi amerà meglio di te.

Non ho più bisogno di tutte ste menate.

Ho smesso di idealizzare le persone.

Ho smesso di mitizzare le donne.

Buon Natale!


----------



## Daniele (25 Dicembre 2011)

Continuo a non capire, stare vicino ad una persona che ci ha mentito fa male, cazzo se fa male, perchè allora costringerci a starci? Io sono dell'idea che quando la fiducia manca la famiglia si debba sfaldare, con la consapevolezza che il traditore deve avere di questo, cioè di essere stato il colpevole di una azione che ha colpito tutti.
In effetti il tradimento colpisce pienamente tutta la famiglia ed è per questo che io lo condanno assai.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Continuo a non capire, stare vicino ad una persona che ci ha mentito fa male, cazzo se fa male, perchè allora costringerci a starci? Io sono dell'idea che quando la fiducia manca la famiglia si debba sfaldare, con la consapevolezza che il traditore deve avere di questo, cioè di essere stato il colpevole di una azione che ha colpito tutti.
> In effetti il tradimento colpisce pienamente tutta la famiglia ed è per questo che io lo condanno assai.



Perchè "mentire" fa parte della natura umana.
E noi umani viviamo assieme tra esseri caduchi, limitati, imperfetti e pieni di difetti.
Leggi la Bibbia.
Tutta una storia tra un DIO incazzato perchè ha creato uomini imperfetti che gliene combinano di tutti i colori...
Pensa solo a cosa capita a Mosè eh?
Sto vecchio rimbambito...Dio gli rompe le balle con tutta sta storia di portare fuori il popolo...
Poi il popolo rompe i coglioni...
Sto qua non fa neppure tempo ad andare a farsi fare le tavole della legge...va sul Sinai...e paffete sti cialtroni si fanno un vitello d'oro...spacca in testa le leggi a sti idioti...e li tocca tornare a farsele rifare...
Mosè impreca contro Dio...benissimus...tu Mosè non credi che io DIO possa fare certe cose? Eh...ok...tu non entrerai con gli altri nella terra promessa.

DIO condanna. Non tu.
Per quel che vale Daniele...
Stasera stessa ti potrebbe venir chiesto conto della tua vita, e domani non esserci più.
Per cosa sei vissuto tu?

La famiglia?
Se una famiglia si sfalda per una storia di corna.
NOn era una famiglia forte, ma fragile.

Resta un fatto Daniele, la tua morosa amava te?
Ti voleva?
Faceva di tutto per farsi perdonare da te...
Invece non l'ha fatto.
La figliola prodiga ha preferito passare la sua vita con i porci e le ghiande, che tornare da paparino a chiedere scusa.
E questo non ti va giù.

Ma se accettiamo i baci di una persona, perchè non dobbiamo accettare anche i suoi sgarbi? Eh?

Sei perfetto tu?


----------



## elena_ (25 Dicembre 2011)

@ Conte
@ Daniele

Sul discorso "famiglia" non metto in dubbio che ci siano tantissime implicazioni pratiche, ma soprattutto emotive...e le seconde mi sembrano le più ingarbugliate.
Conte, tu non sai per quanto tempo mi sono guardata dentro e mi sono detta "ma dove lo trovo un altro come lui?"...me lo sono chiesto per anni e credevo non esistesse...non mi rendevo conto che chiedendomelo lo stavo già cercando.
Il fatto è che io posso accettare i baci e gli sgarbi della persona che amo, posso accettarla incondizionatamente perché la amo, ma se nella relazione con lei ci sto male, non sarò solamente io a percepire questo malessere...lo percepiranno anche i miei figli. E' questo che intendeva Daniele (credo).
E' ben vero che i figli hanno un altro punto di vista, molto centrato su sé stessi, almeno finché non cominciano a crescere e a porsi in relazione con gli altri. Ma hanno anche bisogno di solidi punti di riferimento. E allora...parlando di cose pratiche...se io, padre, mi allontano da loro, se non dormo più nella stessa casa, se non ho più modo di rimproverarli, ecc. ecc., allora loro a chi faranno riferimento? alla loro madre? che non sa dare loro delle regole? che li lascia fare quello che vogliono? ecc. ecc...questo è un circolo vizioso da cui non si esce.
Io sono per la famiglia allargata e parlo con cognizione di causa. Da questo lato ammiro molto MK per come la pensa e per come la vive. Ai figli bisogna anche insegnare il distacco, la delusione e l'accettazione dell'altro. Ma bisognerebbe farlo senza smettere di essere dei punti di riferimento per loro. Certo bisogna essere forti e rocciosi eh? E se nemmeno noi sappiamo gestire il distacco, la delusione, se nemmeno noi abbiamo la capacità di accettare l'altro così com'è, come possiamo insegnarlo ai nostri figli?

Altro nodo della questione: la mitizzazione delle persone. 
A un certo punto si è talmente delusi dalla relazione matrimoniale, che si pensa non valga minimamente la pena investire nella relazione con un'altra persona. Tutto resta com'è per "il bene dei figli" che, invece, avrebbero il sacrosanto diritto ad essere esposti ad altri modelli e ad altre dinamiche di relazioni funzionali e positive. 

Io la vedo così.


----------



## elena_ (25 Dicembre 2011)

Un'altra cosa.

Sfaldare, lasciare, abbandonare, distruggere...
La terminologia è indicativa. 
Mai che la si veda nell'ottica del cambiamento, dell'evoluzione, della trasformazione.
Certi legami non si possono rompere mai, meno che meno quelli con i figli.


----------



## Daniele (25 Dicembre 2011)

Elena, i legami con i figli si possono interrompere alla grande, ne fu la dimostrazione mio padre che mandò a quel paese per due cose differenti gli altri suoi due figli, per questioni di principio che erano contro la sua indole. Non li ha più rivisti per anni, dopo è morto.
Io sono come mio padre in questo, metto davanti a tutto il rispetto, se manco di rispetto alla persona con cui ho fatto dei figli e non sono un coniglietto pasquale, come posso pretendere che quella persona sopporti quel peso? Come posso farlo? Se quella persona starà male dopo le cose si rivolgeranno anche senza volerlo sui figli, che sentono moltissimo, molto di più di quanto si possa credere.
Un paio di corna non sono solo un paio di corna, se si è preventivata la coppia aperta non è nulla, se c'è un giuramente sopra allora le cose cambiano e non parlo del giuramento davanti ad un sindaco o a Dio, ma un giuramento davanti ad una persona più importante, sè stessi. UNa famiglia non è forte se una persona crede che sia giusto concedersi una pausa per "ricaricare le batterie", "avere quel momento tutto per sè" che si chiama avere una relazione con un'altro, la famiglia è già sfaldata e debole se si arriva a questo punto.
Poi io non accetto sgarbi dalla persona che sta con me, o meglio li posso accettare con le relative scuse, non potrei pensare che quella persona mi faccia del male e possa pensare di avere oltretutto ragione nel farlo, non sono masochista e per me solo i masochisti potrebbero soprassedere. Semplicemente si sbaglia nella vita, come è normale, si impara anche dagli sbagli, ma quando si è adulti si impara anche evitando gli sbagli, anzi soprattutto evitandoli, non siamo più bambini che non sappiamo che toccare il fornello brucia, no?
Io su questo ho una condotta irrepresenibile, se sbaglio faccio ammenda e l'ho fatta anche se fu umiliante una volta (chi mi fece questa bella umiliazione fu prorpio la mia ex di Roma, ma la ferii, soggettivamente, quindi cercai di lenire il suo dolore nel modo in cui le faceva meglio), non devi solo avere un rapporto dopo per dover chiedere scusa o essere onesti con l'ex partner, perchè il più delle volte i rapporti che finiscono male o malissimo sono per colpa del solo colpevole della vicenda, che se ne è fottuto...e quando ci sono dei figli di mezzo non è il massimo, no?


----------



## elena_ (25 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Un paio di corna non sono solo un paio di corna, se si è preventivata la coppia aperta non è nulla, se c'è un giuramente sopra allora le cose cambiano e non parlo del giuramento davanti ad un sindaco o a Dio, ma un giuramento davanti ad una persona più importante, sè stessi. UNa famiglia non è forte se una persona crede che sia giusto concedersi una pausa per "ricaricare le batterie", "avere quel momento tutto per sè" che si chiama avere una relazione con un'altro, la famiglia è già sfaldata e debole se si arriva a questo punto.
> Poi io non accetto sgarbi dalla persona che sta con me, o meglio li posso accettare con le relative scuse, non potrei pensare che quella persona mi faccia del male e possa pensare di avere oltretutto ragione nel farlo, non sono masochista e per me solo i masochisti potrebbero soprassedere. Semplicemente si sbaglia nella vita, come è normale, si impara anche dagli sbagli, ma quando si è adulti si impara anche evitando gli sbagli, anzi soprattutto evitandoli, non siamo più bambini che non sappiamo che toccare il fornello brucia, no?
> Io su questo ho una condotta irrepresenibile, se sbaglio faccio ammenda e l'ho fatta anche se fu umiliante una volta (chi mi fece questa bella umiliazione fu prorpio la mia ex di Roma, ma la ferii, soggettivamente, quindi cercai di lenire il suo dolore nel modo in cui le faceva meglio), non devi solo avere un rapporto dopo per dover chiedere scusa o essere onesti con l'ex partner, perchè il più delle volte i rapporti che finiscono male o malissimo sono per colpa del solo colpevole della vicenda, che se ne è fottuto...e quando ci sono dei figli di mezzo non è il massimo, no?


Daniele,
io la vedo da un'altra prospettiva. Soprassiedo sulla tua storia personale e ti capisco. Ma sto parlando di prospettive diverse.
Secondo me essere adulti non ci rende esenti dallo sbagliare e dal continuare a cercare la nostra strada, imparare, cercare di migliorare.
Sposarsi è solo la tappa di un percorso. Mettere al mondo dei figli è un'altra tappa. 
Ma una famiglia non è costituita da persone che vivono perennemente in simbiosi e nemmeno è una srl. Insomma non credo che un padre e una madre debbano rendere conto ai propri figli di ciò che fanno nella loro vita intima. E la prospettiva dalla quale i figli osservano i propri genitori non implica per loro sapere la differenza che intercorre tra avere genitori amanti o genitori che abbiano dei rispettivi amanti. I figli vogliono solo avere dei genitori.
Come ho già scritto non concepisco l'idea della famiglia "sfaldata".
Guarda, ti scrivo da amante di un uomo che è un padre ed è ancora sposato, la cui moglie sa e ha sempre saputo tutto: qui non ci sono tradimenti, nel senso di sotterfugi o altro, non so se mi spiego. Ti scrivo da amante che ha accettato di farsi carico di restare con un uomo in questa situazione. Io so che quando lui si separerà dovrò, in qualche modo, farmi carico anche dei suoi figli o dei sentimenti che lui nutrirà, dei suoi sensi di colpa. L'ho accettato e non mi spaventa. 
Noi adulti dovremmo insegnare ai nostri figli anche questo: che anche da adulti si sbaglia, ma si può andare avanti, si può imparare sempre dai nostri fallimenti.


----------



## Daniele (25 Dicembre 2011)

TRadimento è famiglia sfaldata, perchè è un atto contro l'altro che può portare un lasciarsi con rancore, non ho nulla contro le persone che si separano, per me invece se si separano per colpa di un tradimento le ripercussioni saranno anche sui figli e non si può obbligare il tradito a non farlo, non si può proprio, ognuno soffre a modo suo, e se io sublimo la sofferenza bevendo come un ossesso...i figli avranno un genitore acolizzato, se io sublimo quel dolore con la droga, i figli avranno un genitore drogato, se io sublimo quel dolore sui figli, stando con loro, i figli avranno un genitore apprensivo e sconsiderato nella educazione.
Diciamo che ci sono equilibri che la separazione non intacca, mentre il tradimento si, eccome. Chi ha fiugli dovrebbe saperlo, e se ama i suoi figli dovrebbe valutare se ama di più essi oppure il proprio amante. Se ama di più i figli sarebbe il caso una separazione, ma anche dall'amante per del tempo, per gestire le cose e dopo inziare a fare una vita più onesta anche con l'amante, perchè no, se avrà aspettato quell'annetto o due di consolidamento della situazione.
Ma l'egoismo è sempre troppo, c'è sempre il tutto, qui e subito che impera, tanto che siamo un popolo di pirla per questo bel motivo.


----------



## elena_ (25 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> TRadimento è famiglia sfaldata, perchè è un atto contro l'altro che può portare un lasciarsi con rancore, non ho nulla contro le persone che si separano, per me invece se si separano per colpa di un tradimento le ripercussioni saranno anche sui figli e non si può obbligare il tradito a non farlo, non si può proprio, ognuno soffre a modo suo, e se io sublimo la sofferenza bevendo come un ossesso...i figli avranno un genitore acolizzato, se io sublimo quel dolore con la droga, i figli avranno un genitore drogato, se io sublimo quel dolore sui figli, stando con loro, i figli avranno un genitore apprensivo e sconsiderato nella educazione.
> Diciamo che ci sono equilibri che la separazione non intacca, mentre il tradimento si, eccome. Chi ha fiugli dovrebbe saperlo, e se ama i suoi figli dovrebbe valutare se ama di più essi oppure il proprio amante. Se ama di più i figli sarebbe il caso una separazione, ma anche dall'amante per del tempo, per gestire le cose e dopo inziare a fare una vita più onesta anche con l'amante, perchè no, se avrà aspettato quell'annetto o due di consolidamento della situazione.
> Ma l'egoismo è sempre troppo, c'è sempre il tutto, qui e subito che impera, tanto che siamo un popolo di pirla per questo bel motivo.


Ecco Daniele,
parlo sempre per esperienza personale e dal mio punto di vista,
nel mio caso io sono entrata nella vita di quest'uomo quando tutto era ormai già successo...successo di tutto credimi...e non voglio soffermarmi sulle dinamiche relazionali in cui sono cresciuti i suoi figli...mi limiterò solo a dire che si tratta di dinamiche disfunzionali, ok?
Ma io li ho visti, li ho conosciuti, mi sono resa conto personalmente. 
So di cosa parlo e posso dire che la sua non è una famiglia sfaldata, ma è semplicemente incentrata sui figli, sulla gestione dei figli e sulla loro educazione, perché sono ancora minori: i figli al centro, il padre e la madre ai lati...anzi...ai due lati opposti, ma più lontano possibile. Non c'è comunicazione tra questi due genitori, se non in relazione ai figli. Non c'è affettività, ma solo sarcasmo puro e crudo, credimi, che quando mi capita di assistere ad alcune delle loro conversazioni mi sento come una statua di sale. 
Io non so cosa passerà e cosa resterà a questi figli di tutto questo sarcasmo, ma li ho visti mostrare attaccamento e affetto nei confronti di entrambi i genitori e tanto mi basta per non biasimare queste due persone che non si amano più, ma nonostante tutto stanno continuando a fare il loro meglio come genitori. 
Ti do ragione sul periodo di consolidamento della situazione. Io, per me, l'ho preventivato e non la sto vivendo alla leggera...
Sul fatto di amare di più gli uni o l'altro non sono d'accordo, perchè credo che l'amore per un amante non sia paragonabile a quello per i figli. La differenza sta nel fatto che i figli non staranno sempre con te, ma diventeranno grandi e prenderanno ognuno la propria strada. Il tuo amante invece può diventarti compagno di vita.


----------



## contepinceton (25 Dicembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> TRadimento è famiglia sfaldata, perchè è un atto contro l'altro che può portare un lasciarsi con rancore, non ho nulla contro le persone che si separano, per me invece se si separano per colpa di un tradimento le ripercussioni saranno anche sui figli e non si può obbligare il tradito a non farlo, non si può proprio, ognuno soffre a modo suo, e se io sublimo la sofferenza bevendo come un ossesso...i figli avranno un genitore acolizzato, se io sublimo quel dolore con la droga, i figli avranno un genitore drogato, se io sublimo quel dolore sui figli, stando con loro, i figli avranno un genitore apprensivo e sconsiderato nella educazione.
> Diciamo che ci sono equilibri che la separazione non intacca, mentre il tradimento si, eccome. Chi ha fiugli dovrebbe saperlo, e se ama i suoi figli dovrebbe valutare se ama di più essi oppure il proprio amante. Se ama di più i figli sarebbe il caso una separazione, ma anche dall'amante per del tempo, per gestire le cose e dopo inziare a fare una vita più onesta anche con l'amante, perchè no, se avrà aspettato quell'annetto o due di consolidamento della situazione.
> Ma l'egoismo è sempre troppo, c'è sempre il tutto, qui e subito che impera, tanto che siamo un popolo di pirla per questo bel motivo.


Ecco bravo...
Io allora non devo venir giudicato male no?
Ho soffocato il dolore con ogni dissolutezza e piacere carnale di cui sono stato capace eh?
Ohi, cosa ci posso fare io? Eh?

Recuperare?
E che cosa di grazia?


----------



## Diletta (26 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Perchè metti sul piatto della bilancia anche tutto il resto che questa persona ha fatto ed è stata per te.
> Ti guardi dentro e ti dici, ma dove lo trovo un altro come lui o come lei?
> Daniele ci sono persone che hanno non solo investito aspettative in un rapporto, ma anche hanno realizzato qualcosa di molto concreto: una famiglia.
> Vivere assieme.
> ...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> contepinceton ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Perchè metti sul piatto della bilancia anche tutto il resto che questa persona ha fatto ed è stata per te.
> ...


----------



## MarcoP (29 Dicembre 2011)

questa sera mi vedo pe run caffè con una mia vecchia amica tornata per le feste da milano.
per dimostrare la mia assoluta trasparenza ho avvisato mia moglie che si è mostrata abbastanza turbata poichè molti anni fa con questa amica c'era un coinvolgimento sentimentale.
nonostante "il suo muso" ho deciso di vedere lo stesso questa amica, non è certo lei che può darmi degli insegnamenti morali dopo il suo comportamento.


----------



## Simy (29 Dicembre 2011)

MarcoP ha detto:


> questa sera mi vedo pe run caffè con una mia vecchia amica tornata per le feste da milano.per dimostrare la mia assoluta trasparenza ho avvisato mia moglie che si è mostrata abbastanza turbata poichè molti anni fa con questa amica c'era un coinvolgimento sentimentale.nonostante "il suo muso" ho deciso di vedere lo stesso questa amica, non è certo lei che può darmi degli insegnamenti morali dopo il suo comportamento.


:up:


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Ecco Daniele,
> parlo sempre per esperienza personale e dal mio punto di vista,
> nel mio caso io sono entrata nella vita di quest'uomo quando tutto era ormai già successo...successo di tutto credimi...e non voglio soffermarmi sulle dinamiche relazionali in cui sono cresciuti i suoi figli...mi limiterò solo a dire che si tratta di dinamiche disfunzionali, ok?
> Ma io li ho visti, li ho conosciuti, mi sono resa conto personalmente.
> ...


i figli restano tali per tutta la vita, a qualsiasi età, ovunque loro siano;non è certo la vicinanza fisica e il prendersi cura di loro materialmente che costituisce la maternità o paternità.
tu li metti al mondo e li prepari ad una vita autonoma e gratificante ma le radici rimangono ben piantate nei loro e nel tuo cuore...o ,se vogliamo essere meno poetici .cervello


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> i figli restano tali per tutta la vita, a qualsiasi età, ovunque loro siano;non è certo la vicinanza fisica e il prendersi cura di loro materialmente che costituisce la maternità o paternità.
> tu li metti al mondo e li prepari ad una vita autonoma e gratificante ma le radici rimangono ben piantate nei loro e nel tuo cuore...o ,se vogliamo essere meno poetici .cervello


Infatti io mi sento in debito verso tutte le donne che mi hanno amato...
Ciascuna di loro ha lavorato non poco con il cacciavite a togliermi tutte le seghe che mi ha piantato mia madre...
Eheheheheheheeheh...

Infatti mia madre mi ha insegnato una sola cosa verso queste donne:
Mollale...sono puttane!

Ma tutte eh?
Non ti dico il putiferio quando scoprì che andavo dietro a mia moglie eh?

E non ti dico cosa disse quando vedeva che non generavo figli...disse a mia moglie frignando..." Cosa vuoi la natura si ribella...mio figlio ha fatto troppo lo sporcaccione in giro...nella sua vita!"....


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Infatti io mi sento in debito verso tutte le donne che mi hanno amato...
> *Ciascuna di loro ha lavorato non poco con il cacciavite a togliermi tutte le seghe che mi ha piantato mia madre*...
> Eheheheheheheeheh...
> 
> ...


evidentemente non sei stato in grado di farlo autonomamente







ps mi si incrociano gli avverbi


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> evidentemente non sei stato in grado di farlo autonomamente
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma sono un saprofita no?
buono buono ci siamo qui noi ora...a farti tutto felicetto...eheheheheeheheh...
Ti liberiamo noi dalla cattivona...
ma tu stai distante dalle maestre di vita...e stai solo con noi...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma sono un saprofita no?
> buono buono ci siamo qui noi ora...a farti tutto felicetto...eheheheheeheheh...
> Ti liberiamo noi dalla cattivona...
> ma tu stai distante dalle maestre di vita...e stai solo con noi...:carneval::carneval::carneval:



hai uno sdoppiamento della personalità, senti le voci?

ossignur


----------



## elena_ (29 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> i figli restano tali per tutta la vita, a qualsiasi età, ovunque loro siano;non è certo la vicinanza fisica e il prendersi cura di loro materialmente che costituisce la maternità o paternità.
> tu li metti al mondo e li prepari ad una vita autonoma e gratificante ma le radici rimangono ben piantate nei loro e nel tuo cuore...o ,se vogliamo essere meno poetici .cervello


e chi ha detto il contrario?
apposta ho suggerito quei due libri nel 3D dei libri eh? 
http://www.tradimento.net/52-disqui...ciato-il-segno?p=865844&viewfull=1#post865844


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> *e chi ha detto il contrario*?
> apposta ho suggerito quei due libri nel 3D dei libri eh?
> http://www.tradimento.net/52-disqui...ciato-il-segno?p=865844&viewfull=1#post865844



la differenza sta nel fatto che...
non sarà il contrario ma un po' in contrasto è


----------



## elena_ (29 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> la differenza sta nel fatto che...
> non sarà il contrario ma un po' in contrasto è


Minerva, 
sai una cosa? a dire il vero, rileggendomi (e non potendo più editare) pensavo potesse risultare più ambiguo ciò che avevo scritto nella riga precedente, per cui colgo l'occasione per chiarire meglio il mio pensiero

credo che l'amore per un amante non sia paragonabile a quello per i figli, perché si tratta di due forme d'amore troppo differenti
ovvio che soprattutto in particolari periodi della loro vita i figli richiedano priorità e cura
ma arriverà il momento in cui essi si emanciperanno e sapranno far fronte autonomamente ai propri bisogni
diventeranno adulti, insomma
ma assolutamente lungi da me l'idea che non debba esserci più alcun legame affettivo tra figli e genitori dopo che i figli sono diventati adulti 
(mi pareva che Minerva questo avesse capito , ma mi sembrava talmente ovvio che non l'avevo precisato) 

nella fase della crescita, del resto, i figli hanno estremo bisogno di figure di riferimento
e laddove non ci sono genitori all'altezza, spesso ci sono altre figure (uno zio, un nonno, un amico, un insegnante, un mentore, eccetera...)
ma questo è un altro discorso...

tornando alla questione di prima, se da adulti i figli non vivranno più insieme ai genitori perché si faranno una vita propria (com'è giusto che sia), l'amante, invece, potrebbe rivelarsi la persona giusta, quella persona con cui ci incastriamo a meraviglia, proprio quella che vuole le medesime cose che vogliamo noi, quella con cui condividere il resto della vita

e allora perché tenere separate quelle due forme d'amore?
perché non farle venire in contatto?
perché non esporre i figli a un altro modello, se quello in cui sono cresciuti non funziona e non ha mai funzionato?

mi rendo conto che, per come io lo concepisco, tutto ciò va ben oltre i conflitti e i sensi di colpa che il distacco implica
e mi rendo conto che ci vuole tempo per far sì che certi equilibri emotivi si assestino (soprattutto considerando il punto di vista dei figli, ma in ciò gioca molto il comportamento di entrambi i genitori)
però leggendo quei libri ho capito che tutto ciò non solo è possibile, ma può essere affrontato, gestito e volto in positivo


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> hai uno sdoppiamento della personalità, senti le voci?
> 
> ossignur


Minerva io ti amoooooooooooooooooooo....

[video=youtube;QnPnBjbse3g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnPnBjbse3g&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## MK (29 Dicembre 2011)

Cos'è che diceva Andy sugli uomini che dicono ti amo? :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Minerva,
> sai una cosa? a dire il vero, rileggendomi (e non potendo più editare) pensavo potesse risultare più ambiguo ciò che avevo scritto nella riga precedente, per cui colgo l'occasione per chiarire meglio il mio pensiero
> 
> credo che l'amore per un amante non sia paragonabile a quello per i figli, perché si tratta di due forme d'amore troppo differenti
> ...


Senti certo che l'amore con l'amante è diverso eh?
Vedi lì il tuo amante e cosa provi eh'
Spetta qua che facciamo un po' di sesso...insomma...

Una volta ho visto un padre baciare sulla bocca sua figlia mi è venuto il voltastomaco...eh?

Amo mia figlia.
Ma lei NON MI PIACE
Mi dà sui nervi
E' insopportabile
Carattere di merda
Si crede di essere chissàcchè...
Mi guarda con aria di sfida che se potessi le darei due pappine...
Eh?
Ma la amo...
Va bene?


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Cos'è che diceva Andy sugli uomini che dicono ti amo? :mrgreen:


Senti non fare la gelosa desso...
Che hai geko che ti viene dietro...
Ma se attiri abbastanza la mia attenzione...
Un bel ti amo lo dono pure a te...
Intanto Minerva è là svenuta per terra...


----------



## lothar57 (29 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti certo che l'amore con l'amante è diverso eh?
> Vedi lì il tuo amante e cosa provi eh'
> Spetta qua che facciamo un po' di sesso...insomma...
> 
> ...


alla'mia amante voglio bene,la stimo ,l'apprezzo.cerco di aiutarla quando ha problemi,ma e'un bene diverso.comunque non amore.
I miei ragazzi sono uomini ormai,stanotte uno era al casino',l'altro dormiva fuori,ma l'amore verso di loro non cambia.


----------



## elena_ (29 Dicembre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Senti certo che l'amore con l'amante è diverso eh?
> Vedi lì il tuo amante e cosa provi eh'
> Spetta qua che facciamo un po' di sesso...insomma...
> 
> ...


ed è normale e sano che sia così 
grazie conte


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2011)

insomma.
conte...quando si tratta di figli scegli sempre la maniera sbagliata di esprimere certi concetti


----------



## contepinceton (29 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> insomma.
> conte...quando si tratta di figli scegli sempre la maniera sbagliata di esprimere certi concetti


Io sono io.
E non cambierò.
Fai tu i tuoi conti.

Io non vedo certo tutto lo zuccherame che vedi tu eh?
Se ti va bene ringrazia dio...che i figli non ti creino casini!

Girano certe iene in certe famiglie...


----------



## Non Registrato (29 Dicembre 2011)

Diletta ha detto:


> E invece me ne frega Conte, le scenate di gelosia sono indice di pochezza, mi fanno proprio schifo e invece ci sono ricascata.
> Oltretutto il suo ego è salito di un altro po' ("pende proprio dalle mie labbra...")
> Accidenti a me!
> E pensare che il "trombamico" ce l'ho anch'io e non ne approfitto...forse sono io a non aver capito un cavolo della vita.
> ...


Si chiama rispetto di se stessi, non amore per l'altra persona, ricordalo sempre


----------



## Minerva (29 Dicembre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> Minerva,
> sai una cosa? a dire il vero, rileggendomi (e non potendo più editare) pensavo potesse risultare più ambiguo ciò che avevo scritto nella riga precedente, per cui colgo l'occasione per chiarire meglio il mio pensiero
> 
> credo che l'amore per un amante non sia paragonabile a quello per i figli, perché si tratta di due forme d'amore troppo differenti
> ...


boh,forse perché non è facile che ci sia un'immediata empatia che va conquistata con il tempo


----------



## elena_ (29 Dicembre 2011)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh,forse perché non è facile che ci sia un'immediata empatia che va conquistata con il tempo


per l'idea che mi sono fatta ci vuole empatia, tempo, delicatezza e discrezione, impegno e forza di volontà
sì, qualcosa che va costruito nel tempo


----------



## Diletta (1 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Si chiama rispetto di se stessi, non amore per l'altra persona, ricordalo sempre




Apro una piccola riflessione:
se ci si volesse concedere un'avventura, magari per sperimentare, per voler capire come si sta dall'altra parte di quel confine, perché si perderebbe il rispetto di noi stessi?
Chi tradisce non perde il rispetto di sé, se mai manca di rispetto al partner.
E' proprio l'amore che si prova ancora nei confronti dell'altro che fa da paletto e impedisce che si possa passare alla pratica. 
Quel sentimento che conserva ancora, pur indebolito, la protezione e il senso di rispetto per il compagno di vita.
Cosa c'entra il rispetto per noi stessi, se ci assumiamo la responsabilità delle nostre azioni?


----------



## Sole (1 Gennaio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Apro una piccola riflessione:
> *se ci si volesse concedere un'avventura, magari per sperimentare, per voler capire come si sta dall'altra parte di quel confine, perché si perderebbe il rispetto di noi stessi?
> *Chi tradisce non perde il rispetto di sé, se mai manca di rispetto al partner.
> E' proprio l'amore che si prova ancora nei confronti dell'altro che fa da paletto e impedisce che si possa passare alla pratica.
> ...


Io non credo che chi tradisce necessariamente perda il rispetto per se stesso. Lo perde a determinate condizioni.
Se ciò che mette in atto è un comportamento non voluto o non del tutto consapevole, ad esempio. Penso a chi tradisce per vendetta, usando il proprio corpo come veicolo di rabbia e dolore. O penso a chi, come mio marito, tradisce in modo compulsivo, senza avere il controllo su di sè, smarrendo i propri confini.

In genere, come hai detto bene tu, Diletta, nel momento in cui facciamo una scelta voluta e consapevole, il rispetto per noi stessi non c'entra nulla. Viene a mancare, quello sì, il rispetto per chi vive al nostro fianco riponendo in noi la sua fiducia.


----------



## Diletta (1 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non credo che chi tradisce necessariamente perda il rispetto per se stesso. Lo perde a determinate condizioni.
> Se ciò che mette in atto è un comportamento non voluto o non del tutto consapevole, ad esempio. Penso a chi tradisce per vendetta, usando il proprio corpo come veicolo di rabbia e dolore. O penso a chi, come mio marito, tradisce in modo compulsivo, senza avere il controllo su di sè, smarrendo i propri confini.
> 
> In genere, come hai detto bene tu, Diletta, nel momento in cui facciamo una scelta voluta e consapevole, il rispetto per noi stessi non c'entra nulla. Viene a mancare, quello sì, il rispetto per chi vive al nostro fianco riponendo in noi la sua fiducia.



Sono contenta che la pensiamo alla stessa maniera.
Vedi Sole, io il rispetto per chi mi sta accanto purtroppo l'ho perso ed è una brutta presa di coscienza.
Sono mortificata a dire questo, ma per ora questa è la situazione attuale.
Spero che si possa recuperare anche in questo senso....


----------



## contepinceton (1 Gennaio 2012)

Il rispetto per sè stessi lo si perde ogni qualvolta facciamo qualcosa contro la nostra indole e natura, 
Ogni qualvolta facciamo qualcosa che cozza e stride con quello in cui crediamo.
Ogni qualvolta predichiamo bene e razzoliamo male.
Ogni qualvolta vogliamo a tutti i costi non guardare in faccia ciò che realmente siamo.

Diceva jim Morrison Meglio essere odiati per ciò che siamo che non essere amati per la maschera che portiamo.

Io non posso tradire, non ci riesco.
Ti dico solo: donna fai i tuoi conti: sai come sono fatto no?
Inutile che mi venda a te come un santo quando sono insomma quello che sono.

Sul rispetto di sè stessi e tradimento c'è molto da dire.
Tu Diletta puoi dire, come mia moglie, mi so na dona sposà: ho provato a fare certe cose e ho visto che non facevano per me. Quindi ho lasciato perdere. Ma finchè non ho provato non ho potuto capire come si sta no?
Allora fatta la mia dose di mattane, mi dico, a me come persona ste cose non interessano per rispetto di me come donna, come persona.

C'è quella che in una notte di sesso con un tizio trova una sorta di Las Vegas e quella che la trova una cagata pazzesca, o na robetta da donne bisognose di conferme no?

Io penso, in definitiva, che si facciano certe cose per il gusto che danno.
Dicevano i latini, una volta all'anno è lecito insanire, no?

Diletta cosa mi ha sempre detto mia moglie?
Avrei preferito un uomo più marito e meno amante no? 

Ma io mi salvo perchè:
1) Non ho mai mentito sulla mia natura.
2) Lei non si è mai ingannata su di essa.

Volevo dirti che la crisi sulla separazione ha portato un grande risultato benefico:
Finiamola di raccontarci balle, finiamola di nasconderci dietro un dito, a noi due è andata così, e va ben così.

Del resto mentre molti sognano chissàccosa...
Uhm...
A conti fatti...stare in coppia è anche sapersi sopportare a vicenda eh?

Diletta: 
Io non ho mai mentito a mia moglie: MA non perchè la amo eh?
Ma per il ruolo che svolge dentro di me.
Un ruolo istituzionale.
Non si mente alla moglie, perchè le conseguenze potrebbero essere devastanti.

Ma Diletta, cara:
E' anche vera una cosa, lei non mi ha MAI messo nelle condizioni di dover mentire, pur di salvaguardare certi miei interessi, che diremo più o meno leciti, a seconda del punto di vista.

Infine ti dico che 100% se io la metto nella condizione di dover mentire. Mente.
Ma mi ha insegnato una gran cosa:
Mi ha detto, se una persona prende il tuo chiederle come stai? Come un cosa stai facendo e con chi, cento su cento, ti sta dando da intendere.

DIletta ti faccio un esempio.
Per l'ultimo dell'anno ha ricevuto un paio di scarpe da strafiga.
Era ipercontenta.
IO ne ho goduto immensamente.

I guai iniziano se: 
" Ah ma dimmi chi ti ha fatto un regalo del genere!"
Oppure:
" Visto tu non mi fai mai regali decenti, guarda qui cosa ho ricevuto io da un altro!".


----------



## Ultimo (2 Gennaio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Apro una piccola riflessione:
> se ci si volesse concedere un'avventura, magari per sperimentare, per voler capire come si sta dall'altra parte di quel confine, perché si perderebbe il rispetto di noi stessi?
> Chi tradisce non perde il rispetto di sé, se mai manca di rispetto al partner.
> E' proprio l'amore che si prova ancora nei confronti dell'altro che fa da paletto e impedisce che si possa passare alla pratica.
> ...


Se stiamo qua in questo forum, dove ci sono per la maggiore, persone che soffrono, persone che per tutta la vita avranno sprazzi di quel male subito una ragione ci sarà no ? 
E se tu stai qua a porti certe domande, una motivazione ci sarà o no? altrimenti prenderesti tutti i corpi che vuoi e daresti il tuo corpo a tutti quelli che lo vorrebbero ( so che è una frase grossa quella appena scritta) ma pensa a te, o a me, o a chiunque che, immagina una vita dove è possibile concedersi una distrazione, immagina che tutte quelle motivazioni che stanno dentro di noi a bloccarci e fermarci prima di concederci, se ci sono ci sarà un motivo.
Non bisogna mai guardare chi sbaglia, ma bisognerebbe guardare dentro di noi e dare riscontro a quello che siamo, e se dentro abbiamo certi valori a cui teniamo, allora dobbiamo prestargli ascolto. 
Chi tradisce, sa benissimo il male che fa, e per primo lo fa a se stesso, perchè si è fatto accecare da quegli istinti che tutti abbiamo, ha fatto si di non dare conto alla propria ragione, a tutto quello a cui dovrebbe dare conto prima di sbagliare, che sia tradimento o che sia qualsiasi altra cosa. 
Sappiamo tutti cosa sia educazione morale etica e via discorrendo, ma come sempre quando non ci conviene la mettiamo da parte. Chi per rabbia, chi perchè è stanco, chi perchè vuole autoconvincersi di chissà che cosa...... peccato che tutto quello che sono gli sbagli, li nascondiamo per primo a noi stessi e poi agli altri, ed è proprio come ti dico io, perchè altrimenti prima di qualsiasi passo o sbaglio che sia, saremmo coscienti di, farlo sapere a" noi stessi" e poi agli altri, prendendoci tutte le responsabilità del caso.
Vogliamo essere liberi di fare quello che più ci aggrada? benissimo, allora ripeto siamo sinceri prima con noi e poi con gli altri.
Chiunque non ha la capacità di liberarsi e combattere per quello che si vuole, non sarà mai felice! se si hanno delle idee voglie etc... facciamole nostre e facciamo partecipi gli altri.


----------



## Diletta (2 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il rispetto per sè stessi lo si perde ogni qualvolta facciamo qualcosa contro la nostra indole e natura,
> Ogni qualvolta facciamo qualcosa che cozza e stride con quello in cui crediamo.
> Ogni qualvolta predichiamo bene e razzoliamo male.
> Ogni qualvolta vogliamo a tutti i costi non guardare in faccia ciò che realmente siamo.
> ...



Grazie Conte per ciò che hai scritto riferendoti a me.
Alcune cose le colgo immediatamente e le condivido in pieno.
Sul non mentire vorrei che arrivassimo a farlo non solo per il ruolo che occupiamo entrambi e che ha comunque un suo peso, ma soprattutto per il sentimento che ancora ci lega: come se fosse un patto tra di noi, un'intesa speciale.
Ogni coppia deve trovare la sua chiave di lettura per potersi decifrare.
Ma, scusami, hai parlato di separazione...intendi quel tipo di accordo chiamato "separazione in casa" per caso?
Se così è, capisco il vostro equilibrio...è come aveste riscritto una parte del contratto riadattandolo alle vostre sopravvenute esigenze.
Siete dunque anni luce avanti...sei al sicuro ora Conte da ogni turbamento e ti invidio per questo.


----------



## Sole (2 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il rispetto per sè stessi lo si perde ogni qualvolta facciamo qualcosa contro la nostra indole e natura,
> Ogni qualvolta facciamo qualcosa che cozza e stride con quello in cui crediamo.
> Ogni qualvolta predichiamo bene e razzoliamo male.
> Ogni qualvolta vogliamo a tutti i costi non guardare in faccia ciò che realmente siamo.
> ...


Sante parole.


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il rispetto per sè stessi lo si perde ogni qualvolta facciamo qualcosa contro la nostra indole e natura,
> Ogni qualvolta facciamo qualcosa che cozza e stride con quello in cui crediamo.
> Ogni qualvolta predichiamo bene e razzoliamo male.
> Ogni qualvolta vogliamo a tutti i costi non guardare in faccia ciò che realmente siamo.
> ...


 mi perplime che si citi un ragazzo fragile , morto disperato a 27 anni ...come esempio di vita .
quello che scrivi è decoroso, civile ed è la tua vità , che giustamente merita il rispetto dovuto...
ma è anche l'esempio di un matrimonio che per i suoi motivi ...è finito dando vita ad un altro rapporto ;
nel quale vi trovate concordi, sereni...
ma il matrimoio fra chi si ama è un'altra cosa


----------



## Diletta (2 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Se stiamo qua in questo forum, dove ci sono per la maggiore, persone che soffrono, persone che per tutta la vita avranno sprazzi di quel male subito una ragione ci sarà no ?
> E se tu stai qua a porti certe domande, una motivazione ci sarà o no? altrimenti prenderesti tutti i corpi che vuoi e daresti il tuo corpo a tutti quelli che lo vorrebbero ( so che è una frase grossa quella appena scritta) ma pensa a te, o a me, o a chiunque che, immagina una vita dove è possibile concedersi una distrazione, *immagina che tutte quelle motivazioni che stanno dentro di noi a bloccarci e fermarci prima di concederci, se ci sono ci sarà un motivo.*
> Non bisogna mai guardare chi sbaglia, ma bisognerebbe guardare dentro di noi e dare riscontro a quello che siamo, e se dentro abbiamo certi valori a cui teniamo, allora dobbiamo prestargli ascolto.
> Chi tradisce, sa benissimo il male che fa, e per primo lo fa a se stesso, perchè si è fatto accecare da quegli istinti che tutti abbiamo, ha fatto si di non dare conto alla propria ragione, a tutto quello a cui dovrebbe dare conto prima di sbagliare, che sia tradimento o che sia qualsiasi altra cosa.
> ...




Sì, caro Claudio, se abbiamo tutte queste remore e tutte quelle nobili motivazioni dentro di noi ci sarà un motivo.
Potrebbero essere parte di noi o essere state ricevute in eredità come retaggio...spesso non lo sappiamo neanche noi ed è proprio dopo crisi come quelle che stiamo vivendo che qualche convinzione può vacillare e qualche dubbio può anche affacciarsi timidamente.
Io spero per te che le tue certezze siano genuine e autentiche, così da guidarti nella vita e da renderti una persona equilibrata e consapevole.
Non mi trovi d'accordo sul fatto che chi tradisce faccia del male a se stesso in primis, lo fa al partner se scoperto e lì finisce, questo in moltissimi casi (tua moglie è certamente l'eccezione alla mia tesi, perché il suo è stato subito identificato come un grosso errore di cui vergognarsi, ma pensa invece a tutti quelli che sfruttano l'occasione più volte con la stessa persona, questi pensano a tutto fuorché al male che fanno a loro stessi, anche perché, se mai, si procurano del piacere, non del male).
Noi, probabilmente, ci faremmo del male perché ci sarebbe il rimorso per aver fatto una cosa che è aliena dal nostro modo di intendere il rapporto di coppia, però ha ragione anche il Conte quando dice che se non si prova non si può dare la giusta valenza alle cose.
Ecco....era solo per dirti che spero che tu non te la racconti nel senso che tu sia pienamente convinto dell'autenticità dei tuoi principi, che facciano parte di ciò che sei insomma.


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> Grazie Conte per ciò che hai scritto riferendoti a me.
> Alcune cose le colgo immediatamente e le condivido in pieno.
> Sul non mentire vorrei che arrivassimo a farlo non solo per il ruolo che occupiamo entrambi e che ha comunque un suo peso, ma soprattutto per il sentimento che ancora ci lega: come se fosse un patto tra di noi, un'intesa speciale.
> Ogni coppia deve trovare la sua chiave di lettura per potersi decifrare.
> ...


davvero? 
a me sembra solo triste


----------



## Sole (2 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi perplime che si citi un ragazzo fragile , morto disperato a 27 anni ...come esempio di vita .
> quello che scrivi è decoroso, civile ed è la tua vità , che giustamente merita il rispetto dovuto...
> ma è anche l'esempio di un matrimonio che per i suoi motivi ...è finito dando vita ad un altro rapporto ;
> nel quale vi trovate concordi, sereni...
> ma il matrimoio fra chi si ama è un'altra cosa


Anche in un matrimonio d'amore può esistere il tradimento, però. Che non è sempre frutto di una sbandata o di un attimo di follia.

Ecco, in un matrimonio d'amore è ammessa la possibilità di sbagliare? Di cadere? Di percorrere un'altra strada, seppur per un breve periodo?

Spesso no. E qui sta il nocciolo del tradimento. Nel divieto a priori, nella pretesa di tracciare una strada oltre la quale non c'è possibilità di cammino. Per me questo è il grande limite del rapporto di coppia 'tradizionale'... anche d'amore, perchè no.


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> *Anche in un matrimonio d'amore può esistere il tradimento, però*. Che non è sempre frutto di una sbandata o di un attimo di follia.
> 
> Ecco, in un matrimonio d'amore è ammessa la possibilità di sbagliare? Di cadere? Di percorrere un'altra strada, seppur per un breve periodo?
> 
> Spesso no. E qui sta il nocciolo del tradimento. Nel divieto a priori, nella pretesa di tracciare una strada oltre la quale non c'è possibilità di cammino. Per me questo è il grande limite del rapporto di coppia 'tradizionale'... anche d'amore, perchè no.


certo


----------



## Diletta (2 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> davvero?
> a me sembra solo triste



...sicuramente conserva quella vena di malinconia che lascia una delusione.
Ho detto ciò che ho scritto perché loro hanno comunque preso una strada e la stanno condividendo e se hanno fatto quella scelta l' hanno fatta a ragion veduta, dopo aver sviscerato il loro problema.
IMHO


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi perplime che si citi un ragazzo fragile , morto disperato a 27 anni ...come esempio di vita .
> quello che scrivi è decoroso, civile ed è la tua vità , che giustamente merita il rispetto dovuto...
> ma è anche l'esempio di un matrimonio che per i suoi motivi ...è finito dando vita ad un altro rapporto ;
> nel quale vi trovate concordi, sereni...
> ma il matrimoio fra chi si ama è un'altra cosa


E a me perplime che tu veda qualcosa di bello nei quadri di uno spostato che si tagliò un orecchio...no?
Ma siccome fa figo dire Van Gogh qui e là...tutti a correre dietro il pecorame...

Non sai un cazzo di jim Morrison...egli ha dato molto a chi ha creduto in lui....


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2012)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...sicuramente conserva quella vena di malinconia che lascia una delusione.
> Ho detto ciò che ho scritto perché loro hanno comunque preso una strada e la stanno condividendo e se hanno fatto quella scelta l' hanno fatta a ragion veduta, dopo aver sviscerato il loro problema.
> IMHO


Ognuno risolve i problemi come può...
Ma converrai che non c'è una parola di autentica felicità...in tutto quel che posta minerva...
E se la racconta anche lei come può
altrimenti non sarebbe qui a insegnare cose che non esistono...no?


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> E a me perplime che tu veda qualcosa di bello nei quadri di uno spostato che si tagliò un orecchio...no?
> Ma siccome fa figo dire Van Gogh qui e là...tutti a correre dietro il pecorame...
> 
> Non sai un cazzo di jim Morrison...egli ha dato molto a chi ha creduto in lui....


infatti io mi beo dei quadri di van gogh ma mai ne farei un maestro di vita...se ci si limita ad apprezzare la musica di morrison niente da dire 
e mi sta pure bene essere definita pecora se il gregge ha quelle mete


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> infatti io mi beo dei quadri di van gogh ma mai ne farei un maestro di vita...se ci si limita ad apprezzare la musica di morrison niente da dire
> e mi sta pure bene essere definita pecora se il gregge ha quelle mete


La musica di Morrison non ha niente, ma niente di apprezzabile.
E' tutto quello che è attorno alla musica che è stato rilevante di questo personaggio...

Non ne faccio un maestro di vita...
Ti piaccia o meno...
Lui è stato un punto di riferimento molto più importante di altre personalità...per miriadi di persone...
Che non la pensano come te...

Infatti come maestra...oramai...non hai seguito!


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ognuno risolve i problemi come può...
> *Ma converrai che non c'è una parola di autentica felicità...in tutto quel che posta minerva...*
> E se la racconta anche lei come può
> altrimenti non sarebbe qui a insegnare cose che non esistono...no?


Per una volta non sono d'accordo con te. Minerva non insegna nulla, secondo il mio modesto parere, io leggo di una donna felice della sua vita e della sua coppia che porta come tutti la sua esperienza di vita in questo forum. 
Può essersi anche inventata tutto ma se così non fosse ha avuto dalla vita (rapporto di coppia) quello che in molti sperano di avere


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> La musica di Morrison non ha niente, ma niente di apprezzabile.
> E' tutto quello che è attorno alla musica che è stato rilevante di questo personaggio...
> 
> Non ne faccio un maestro di vita...
> ...


ma non ne dubito....dovrei averne?


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

La butto qui così mi prendono a patate.

Secondo me non sono le persone felici che hanno da insegnare nella vita, ma quelle che soffrono.
E dalle quali imparare *mentre stanno soffrendo*.

Hai fatto il militare? No? AH, che esperienza di vita, vedrai, vedrai. Io l'ho fatto 10 anni, fa, quanto vorrei stare al posto tuo e tornare indietro...
Ma vaff...

Hai fatto il militare? No? Parti con me domani? Coraggio, stringiamo i denti, un anno buttato nel cesso invece di cercare un lavoro...+

PS: per questo nutro un forte senso di orticaria quando vedo politici, presidenti della repubblica, economisti, giornalisti in TV a dispiacersi per la gente che non ce la fa... Sono invece proprio loro che non capiscono un cazzo. E che non gliene frega un cazzo.


----------



## Sole (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Secondo me non sono le persone felici che hanno da insegnare nella vita, ma quelle che soffrono.
> E dalle quali imparare *mentre stanno soffrendo*.


Da tutti si può imparare, credo. Uomini e donne, giovani o vecchi, felici o infelici.

L'unica condizione, per me, è l'autenticità. Si impara dalle persone vere, innanzitutto, che sanno trasmettere qualcosa di vero. Tutto qui.


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per una volta non sono d'accordo con te. Minerva non insegna nulla, secondo il mio modesto parere, io leggo di una donna felice della sua vita e della sua coppia che porta come tutti la sua esperienza di vita in questo forum.
> *Può essersi anche inventata tutto* ma se così non fosse ha avuto dalla vita (rapporto di coppia) quello che in molti sperano di avere


come no.
non mi pare di aver mai scritto cose talmente irreali da essere messe in dubbio; con le vostre storie non mi sono mai permessa


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Da tutti si può imparare, credo. Uomini e donne, giovani o vecchi, felici o infelici.
> 
> L'unica condizione, per me, è l'autenticità. Si impara dalle persone vere, innanzitutto, che sanno trasmettere qualcosa di vero. Tutto qui.


Sai, molte volte una persona che supera un problema e che sta attualmente vivendo un periodo di serenità, vede comunque le cose distorte dalla propria serenità.
Quante volte ci si sente rispondere: dai, vedi che ce la fai...fai così, fai colà
Quando magari proprio il diretto interessato, quando stava sotto, piangeva sangue e ci ha messo anni per uscirne, e magari grazie a fortune che altri non hanno.

Certo, la pacca sulla spalla fa sempre piacere (per quello che vale, ovvero nulla), ma io mi immagino sempre che siano più utili le terapie di gruppo in mezzo agli alcolisti ed ai drogati, per sentire le storie di ognuno, e cercare di capire come funzionano davvero le cose, e quanto di buono si può fare uscire dalla propria storia.

Io soffro, sono stato tradito, ho perso la fiducia nelle donne, e l'ultima cosa che voglio sentire è: non sono tutte così.
In quel momento chi soffre sa che è una falsità
Quando starai meglio, invece saprai che è *quasi *una falsità.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> come no.
> non mi pare di aver mai scritto cose talmente irreali da essere messe in dubbio; con le vostre storie non mi sono mai permessa


No scusami Minerva mi sono espressa male, parlavo del fatto che il conte diceva che te la raccontavi ho proprio sbagliato esprimermi. 
Non ho mai fatto mistero del fatto che invidio (in senso buono) la tua vita di coppia..

Era una commento positivo mi spiace tu non l'abbia capito....


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No scusami Minerva mi sono espressa male, parlavo del fatto che il conte diceva che te la raccontavi ho proprio sbagliato esprimermi.
> Non ho mai fatto mistero del fatto che invidio (in senso buono) la tua vita di coppia..


è una vita come tante altre per la quale lavoro ogni giorno ; non ho da convincere nessuno e chiedo al destino di continuare così.
mi spiace di essere stata brusca con te, scusa


----------



## Sole (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sai, molte volte una persona che supera un problema e che sta attualmente vivendo un periodo di serenità, vede comunque le cose distorte dalla propria serenità.
> Quante volte ci si sente rispondere: dai, vedi che ce la fai...fai così, fai colà
> Quando magari proprio il diretto interessato, quando stava sotto, piangeva sangue e ci ha messo anni per uscirne, e magari grazie a fortune che altri non hanno.


Capisco. Ma possiamo dire anche il contrario. E cioè che chi soffre vede la realtà distorta dalla propria sofferenza.

Il fatto è che chi insegna davvero, lo fa senza la pretesa di farlo. Non è la pacca sulla spalla che insegna, nè il tracciare quadri nefasti a chi si trova già in difficoltà.
Si insegna essendo se stessi, semplicemente. Confrontandosi apertamente con gli altri, ponendo dubbi e sollevando questioni. Non certo offrendo certezze.


----------



## Nocciola (2 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> è una vita come tante altre per la quale lavoro ogni giorno ; non ho da convincere nessuno e chiedo al destino di continuare così.
> mi spiace di essere stata brusca con te, scusa


Figurati, semplice incomprensione.....


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Capisco. Ma possiamo dire anche il contrario. E cioè che chi soffre vede la realtà distorta dalla propria sofferenza.
> 
> Il fatto è che chi insegna davvero, lo fa senza la pretesa di farlo. Non è la pacca sulla spalla che insegna, nè il tracciare quadri nefasti a chi si trova già in difficoltà.
> Si insegna essendo se stessi, semplicemente. Confrontandosi apertamente con gli altri, ponendo dubbi e sollevando questioni. Non certo offrendo certezze.


E sono poche le persone che insegnano e sentono, vogliono insegnare.
Oggi viviamo in una società che in TV insegna, sui forum insegna ecc...
Ma quando stai male, nella vita reale, per la strada... non puoi permetterti a chiedere aiuto: sei fottuto, sei debole, non ti danno un lavoro, perchè non sei determinato a farti il culo per chi te lo concede, perchè sei depresso, un malus.
Perchè, anche chi è bravo di cuore, quando è costretto a vedere soffrire una persona nella vita, preferisce voltarsi altrove... che qui non posso stare a dispiacermi di un altro, c'è mia moglie che mi aspetta a casa e domani andiamo al cinema


----------



## Sole (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> E sono poche le persone che insegnano e sentono, vogliono insegnare.
> Oggi viviamo in una società che in TV insegna, sui forum insegna ecc...
> Ma quando stai male, nella vita reale, per la strada... non puoi permetterti a chiedere aiuto: sei fottuto, sei debole, non ti danno un lavoro, perchè non sei determinato a farti il culo per chi te lo concede, perchè sei depresso, un malus.
> Perchè, anche chi è bravo di cuore, quando è costretto a vedere soffrire una persona nella vita, preferisce voltarsi altrove... che qui non posso stare a dispiacermi di un altro, c'è mia moglie che mi aspetta a casa e domani andiamo al cinema


Nel momento della sofferenza non ti servono insegnamenti, ma persone che, forse, siano disponibili ad ascoltare.

La sofferenza, in fondo, ha un inizio e una fine e purtroppo non si può delegare nessuno a viverla per noi, nè possiamo pretendere che qualcuno ci regali la ricetta magica per uscirne.

Se siamo fortunati, però, possiamo trovare qualcuno che ci tenga la mano... è già molto. Io devo dire di essere fortunata, da questo punto di vista. Quando ho sofferto ho sempre potuto piangere sulla spalla di qualcuno a cui importava di me.


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

sono portata a pensare che chi sta soffrendo fortemente ha bisogno di certezze come una cima di salvataggio.poi, quando sarà più sereno, potranno (dovranno ) arrivare dubbi e insicurezze.


----------



## Sole (2 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> *sono portata a pensare che chi sta soffrendo fortemente ha bisogno di certezze *come una cima di salvataggio.poi, quando sarà più sereno, potranno (dovranno ) arrivare dubbi e insicurezze.


Io non le ho mai cercate da altri, comunque. Ho sempre tentato di trovare le mie certezze, contando sulle mie risorse.


----------



## Andy (2 Gennaio 2012)

Beh, una certezza può essere un lavoro che ci piace. Dedicandosi ad esso a volte pian piano se ne esce, a volte aumentando la stima per se stessi.
A volte non c'è nemmeno quello, ed è ancora più dura.


----------



## Minerva (2 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non le ho mai cercate da altri, comunque. Ho sempre tentato di trovare le mie certezze, contando sulle mie risorse.


quello è auspicabile sempre.ma forse ci sono sofferenze talmente grandi che minano queste risorse


----------



## Sole (2 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, una certezza può essere un lavoro che ci piace. Dedicandosi ad esso a volte pian piano se ne esce, a volte aumentando la stima per se stessi.
> A volte non c'è nemmeno quello, ed è ancora più dura.


Questo è vero. Il lavoro mi ha aiutata tantissimo quando ero in tilt.


----------



## contepinceton (2 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per una volta non sono d'accordo con te. Minerva non insegna nulla, secondo il mio modesto parere, io leggo di una donna felice della sua vita e della sua coppia che porta come tutti la sua esperienza di vita in questo forum.
> Può essersi anche inventata tutto ma se così non fosse ha avuto dalla vita (rapporto di coppia) quello che in molti sperano di avere


Ahahaahahahahahahahahaahahah...
Ma quando mai sei stata d'accordo con me? Eh?
Tu sei seguace del pensiero di Amoremio, per questo giustamente...eheheeheheh...

Sperano di avere?

ahaahahahahahahah...

Si illudono...

Quelli che lo hanno non perdono certo il loro tempo qui....

Ma te pare?:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ahahaahahahahahahahahaahahah...
> Ma quando mai sei stata d'accordo con me? Eh?
> Tu sei seguace del pensiero di Amoremio, per questo giustamente...eheheeheheh...
> 
> ...



Per questo giustamente cosa........
allora seguendo il tuo ragionamento tutti quelli che scrivono qua sono persone non contente della propria vita?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Per questo giustamente cosa........
> allora seguendo il tuo ragionamento tutti quelli che scrivono qua sono persone non contente della propria vita?


SI.
Ognuno arriva qui da strade diverse...
Ma arriva qui per qualcosa...

Le persone contente della loro vita...
Se ne vanno ben presto dal forum.

Tutti abbiamo bisogno di un orecchio che ci ascolta, quando abbiamo bisogno di lamentarci...


----------



## Hirohito (3 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Ognuno arriva qui da strade diverse...
> Ma arriva qui per qualcosa...
> 
> ...


Non posso non quotarti, Conte. Questa cosa è una sacrosanta verità. 
Anzi, credo che ci sia ormai uno "zoccolo duro" di utenti che invecchieranno qui sopra.
Io immagino una serata d'estate in riva al mare, in cerchio di fronte ad un grosso falò, tutti insieme. A raccontarci ad occhi chiusi *in non più di tre minuti*, ognuno, la ferita insanabile che ci ha segnati. 
Nessun episodio spicciolo, noioso, scontato, ma solo com'è fatta la ferita....


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Ognuno arriva qui da strade diverse...
> Ma arriva qui per qualcosa...
> 
> ...


Questo non vuol dire non essere felici..
Io non parlo praticamente più della mia vita qui sul forum. A volte passano giorni senza che io senta la necessità di farvi visita. Mi piace leggere, a volte commento. Credo che anche se la mia vita andasse benissimo ogni tanto cadrei nella tentazione di dare un'occhiata.
Penso a Simy, non mi sembra una persona non felice, semplicemente ha trovato un luogo dove cazzeggiare e parlare di cose serie...


----------



## Nocciola (3 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Non posso non quotarti, Conte. Questa cosa è una sacrosanta verità.
> *Anzi, credo che ci sia ormai uno "zoccolo duro" di utenti che invecchieranno qui sopra*.
> Io immagino una serata d'estate in riva al mare, in cerchio di fronte ad un grosso falò, tutti insieme. A raccontarci ad occhi chiusi *in non più di tre minuti*, ognuno, la ferita insanabile che ci ha segnati.
> Nessun episodio spicciolo, noioso, scontato, ma solo com'è fatta la ferita....


Invecchiare qui non significa non essere felici della propria vita. Stiamo facendo due discorsi diversi secondo me. 
L'idea del falò è decisamente molto carina....


----------



## Simy (3 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Questo non vuol dire non essere felici..
> Io non parlo praticamente più della mia vita qui sul forum. A volte passano giorni senza che io senta la necessità di farvi visita. Mi piace leggere, a volte commento. Credo che anche se la mia vita andasse benissimo ogni tanto cadrei nella tentazione di dare un'occhiata.
> Penso a Simy, non mi sembra una persona non felice, semplicemente ha trovato un luogo dove cazzeggiare e parlare di cose serie...


:up: 

quoto!


----------



## Minerva (3 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Ognuno arriva qui da strade diverse...
> Ma arriva qui per qualcosa...
> 
> ...


può essere ; lo dite spesso. in effetti questa mia permanenza non è normale, devo indagare:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> può essere ; lo dite spesso. in effetti questa mia permanenza non è normale, devo indagare:singleeye:


Ma il tuo guaio è solo questo...
Tu pensi che solo con il tuo sistema di valori ci sia la felicità...poi trovi me...che sono l'incarnazione a tutte le antonomie ai tuoi valori...e vedi che raggiunge la tua stessa felicità eh?

E inizi a friggere no?

Ma credimi Minerva se una suora i viene vicino è lei a depravarsi...non io a santificarmi...eh?

Ma Credimi Satana e l'acqua santa coesistono...

Casomai il tuo sistema pregno di principi di negazione è un sistema sterile riduttivo e in definitiva buono solo per te...ed è un sitema che non ti eviterà mai i tradimenti...


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> SI.
> Ognuno arriva qui da strade diverse...
> Ma arriva qui per qualcosa...
> 
> ...


In parte vero in parte falso.

E' da tempo che penso di andarmene, alcune volte mi dico ok ora scrivo i saluti, magari qualche volta vengo a leggere o salutare, alcune volte penso vabbè rimango visto che forse sono tra i pochi che è riuscito a uscire fuori da quel vortice che ti uccide lentamente, e magari posso dare una mano a chi sta ancora in quel vortice di emozioni che sono un incubo reale e perenne, e nel mentre ci sono questi pensieri, spesso sale la rabbia per chi arriva qua ed apre quei thread che sembrano quasi prenderti in giro per le cazzate che scrivono, e per la scarsa considerazione che si da al dolore di chi in questo momento soffre.


----------



## Nocciola (4 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> In parte vero in parte falso.
> 
> E' da tempo che penso di andarmene, alcune volte mi dico ok ora scrivo i saluti, magari qualche volta vengo a leggere o salutare, alcune volte penso vabbè rimango visto che forse sono tra i pochi che è riuscito a uscire fuori da quel vortice che ti uccide lentamente, e magari posso dare una mano a chi sta ancora in quel vortice di emozioni che sono un incubo reale e perenne, e nel mentre ci sono questi pensieri, spesso sale la rabbia per chi arriva qua ed apre quei thread che sembrano quasi prenderti in giro per le cazzate che scrivono, e per la scarsa considerazione che si da al dolore di chi in questo momento soffre.


Quotone:up:
E ti segnalo che oggi è il secondo:up:


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il tuo guaio è solo questo...
> *Tu pensi che* solo con il tuo sistema di valori ci sia la felicità...poi trovi me...che sono l'incarnazione a tutte le antonomie ai tuoi valori...e vedi che raggiunge la tua stessa felicità eh?
> 
> E inizi a friggere no?
> ...


tu pensi che io pensi ma non sai.
non credo che esista un sistema che eviti il tradimento;  non vivo la mia vita di coppia con quest'ansia , mi godo la quotidianità e vado avanti sentendo sotto i piedi la solidità di questa famiglia


----------



## Ultimo (4 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma il tuo guaio è solo questo...
> Tu pensi che solo con il tuo sistema di valori ci sia la felicità...poi trovi me...che sono l'incarnazione a tutte le antonomie ai tuoi valori...e vedi che raggiunge la tua stessa felicità eh?
> 
> E inizi a friggere no?
> ...


Rileggiti perchè quello che hai scritto vale anche per te.


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu pensi che io pensi ma non sai.
> non credo che esista un sistema che eviti il tradimento;  non vivo la mia vita di coppia con quest'ansia , mi godo la quotidianità e vado avanti sentendo sotto i piedi la solidità di questa famiglia


gnegnegnegne..
ciccci occcooo
puny puny
biru biru
ciapii ciapiii

e ciupaaaaaaaaaaa:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (4 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> gnegnegnegne..
> ciccci occcooo
> puny puny
> biru biru
> ...



è la nouvelle vague del forum


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> gnegnegnegne..
> ciccci occcooo
> puny puny
> biru biru
> ...


va tutto bene.metti questa camicina con le maniche lunghe lunghe e vai con i signori che ti faranno una punturina:mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (4 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> va tutto bene.metti questa camicina con le maniche lunghe lunghe e vai con i signori che ti faranno una punturina:mrgreen:


Ti capisco Minerva...quando non riesci a fare rientrare una persona nel tuo sistema allora dici è malata!

Era il vecchio forum no?

Uno entra e dice...ho tradito...subito ne usciva l'equazione hai tradito, dunque hai problemi di psiche no?

Invece nei tradimenti i problemi sono questioni genitali...che si accendono...

Tu puoi essere bella finchè ti pare...ma finchè non mi accendi...io ti trovo una asessuata neutra...sposata con un altro...quindi tabù,,,o per lo meno una che non mi riguarda...

Ma puoi essere la più figa del mondo...Non sei immune da san cervino....


----------



## Minerva (4 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ti capisco Minerva...quando non riesci a fare rientrare una persona nel tuo sistema allora dici è malata!
> 
> Era il vecchio forum no?
> 
> ...


minchia che pesante, mollami:sbatti:


----------

